# 2012 Oklahoma hunting report thread!



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm starting this thread early but I wanted to put some pics of early season bucks on here and watch their growth. Throw some pics up here if y'all have any.







I think this guy is going to have a good rack. Looks like a 3 1/2 to me.







Good body but not sure how big his rack will be.







This buck is gimped up on his left front leg. He was a small main frame 10 last year.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

very cool. I wish I had pics to share


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

subscribed and will get some pics posted


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks good,i ve got some does on my cam but thats it.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is one of a little guy that I got a picture of just before my Little Acorn quit texting pictures a couple of days ago.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Lookin good ranger! Keep us posted of the growth of that boy!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Fx4 I think he might be tall and narrow. It's nice to see what these Oklahoma bucks are looking like now.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

All I have been getting on my cam has been does...one little buck that isnt gonna be near a shooter this year...maybe 2-3 years down the road...


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> Lookin good ranger! Keep us posted of the growth of that boy!


Will do sir, we're excited to see what he turns in to.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Shot two big Toms in this same area this year. Glad to see they were able to do some work beforehand!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great pic ranger!


----------



## Claypipe (Jun 25, 2012)

I would throw up some pics if I had any cameras and didn't hunt public land. Have been scouting a little though and found some big tracks. Can't wait for season to get here.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I went down to the lease today (2 hour drive each way) to see if I could get my trail cam to start texting pictures again. Something (probably a cow) had pulled the cord that connected the external battery to the camera. Dummy and cheap me only put in 4 weak batteries instead of 8 fresh batteries when I had installed the camera. So once the external battery was disconneted the internal batteries went down quick. All that to say that I was going though the card and found this picture. All I can say is WOW. You will have to enlarge the photo to get a good view of the buck. I'll enlarge and crop it tomorrow at work and repost it.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Figured out how to crop and enlarge on my phone.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow, that's sweet! Just got cams up in my places this last week over some mineral, hoping to post soon!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is a small bachelor group from early this morning.


----------



## jed1226 (Apr 4, 2011)

Im up in east Texas panhandle, much more like Oklahoma than Texas. So figured I post some pics


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

thats a hell of a feeder! nice pics guys!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Wow. Great pics guys. I have not checked on my camera cause it's 1 1/2 hours away. But y'all got me antsy to see what's on camera now.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

It has been so hot and I have had so little time that I havent even had cameras up yet...will get some up and join you guys in the fun.

Looks like a few good bucks are around!


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Some that showed up this week.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin' good guys :thumbs_up October will be here before we know it. :tongue:


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been hunting for 6 years now, bow hunting for 3 years, had my lifetime license for 2 years...

But have still never killed a deer in Oklahoma. Well this year, that changes! My goal is to finally kill an Oklahoma buck or doe this season.

See you guys in the woods!


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

Some pictures from this weekend. The big rack is a unicorn on his right side. He is going on my wall this year, he evaded me last year. If I don't get him in archery I have a 7mm Rem Mag with his name all over it.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice Krennen!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice kren!


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Draw results for OK came out this morning. Anybody draw? I got nothing! :thumbs_do


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I did not even sign up this year, I changed jobs and have no vacation so I am stuck hunting weekends only. I did not want to waste a tag someone could be drawn for.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Checked my camera on Wednesday and the batteries died 8 days after I last checked it so I put out four new cameras with fresh batteries at different spots hopefully I'll get some good growth from some bucks next time I check it.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Been getting nothing but hog pics the last three weeks. Going to try and thin a few out this weekend.


----------



## Krennen (Oct 5, 2011)

I hate those things, I killed one during rifle season last year and it was in a group of 30. If you ever need a hand, let me know. I will even bring firepower for both of us.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

This buck grew







To this in 5 weeks.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Good to see ol droopy tine made it back. And the nice 8 i saw several times last season


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

here's a video of the 8. He's grown some in the last few weeks. sorry the video is so long i couldn't figure out how to edit it. you can't really see his rack after the 10 second mark.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

I've put cameras out twice so far this summer. No luck so far. With the cameras anyway. Turns out the SD cars I was using was bad. I've got a new one out now over some Red Spot. It's a new spot for me and I know there are some big bucks in the area so I'm excited to check it next week to see what I have to look foreward to. I do know that the seed ticks are killer in this new area. They are almost unbearable. They are as bad as I've ever seen them. Makes it hard to get out and do any scouting just thinking about them. I need to get some stands moved and hung but I may have to wait till closer to season. On a good note I did draw out to hunt Atoka WMA November 3rd and 4th. Looking foreward to that.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

BowhunterMason said:


> Draw results for OK came out this morning. Anybody draw? I got nothing! :thumbs_do


I drew out for longbow on Macalister 3rd weekend in October. Never been there, but looking forward to it. I'm in Boggy area. Any input?


----------



## Zakrz11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cameras should be going out next weekend.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

i like what i see on this thread!!


----------



## ASeriousHunter (Mar 16, 2007)

pm sent


yokelokie said:


> I drew out for longbow on Macalister 3rd weekend in October. Never been there, but looking forward to it. I'm in Boggy area. Any input?


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> I drew out for longbow on Macalister 3rd weekend in October. Never been there, but looking forward to it. I'm in Boggy area. Any input?


Yeah, stay home. :tongue:

I've been twice (once in Boggy and once in Deer Creek) and never really had any luck. It is a hard, hard hunt when you don't know much about it. If I was going back I'd spend more time scouting before hanging my stand. They give you the first afternoon to scout and hang a stand. The next morning you get to hunt, but I think if I went back I'd hang my stand the second afternoon after spending another morning scouting.

Good luck!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Mcallister is a tough hunt! With other hunters all around you


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Couple others I had on camera that might make my hit list.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

BowhunterMason said:


> Yeah, stay home. :tongue:
> 
> I've been twice (once in Boggy and once in Deer Creek) and never really had any luck. It is a hard, hard hunt when you don't know much about it. If I was going back I'd spend more time scouting before hanging my stand. They give you the first afternoon to scout and hang a stand. The next morning you get to hunt, but I think if I went back I'd hang my stand the second afternoon after spending another morning scouting.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the input. My expectations are fairly realistic. I had hoped to draw the opening weekend before the deer get too wise, but I will enjoy the hunt regardless. I'm sure I'll meet some interesting people and get to spend a couple of quiet days out doors. If I get a shot at a deer that will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

had the camera out for a day or to...


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

I have got a few pics. Looks to be a good year!!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

greg31 said:


> View attachment 1423442
> View attachment 1423444
> View attachment 1423447
> I have got a few pics. Looks to be a good year!!
> View attachment 1423438


Some nice deer.....I would be all over that big 6!!!


----------



## greg31 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats my goal. I have never had a chance to kill a big 6. He is #1 on my hit list.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice midflight! And Greg that 1st one is a stud! Checking cameras tomorrow maybe I'll have a few to share.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Got a good one on camera


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Dang Timberhawk, those are some nice deer! 

I noticed you've got a moultrie feeder. Is it the 30 gallon or 55 gallon? I just put up a 55 gallon and noticed that the legs sway a bit when it's loaded. Is that normal?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya I love those moultrie feeders. It is a 55 gallon. You should have no problem with that feeder. What do you think that buck would score?


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

just got my lifetime hunting and fishing liscense in the mail today!! i cant wait to get out there this year


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm always very conservative with score estimates, but I'd say he's got 140" in the bag, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if he was 15" to 20" bigger when he's done.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

That's what I was ranger thinking about 140"


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

You guys and your feeders. :wink: Some of us like to play around on public land


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya I provide a buffet Furfishlife. I have 120 acres and plant 6 food plots and have 3 feeders on it. I do what I can to keep them on my land. That some nice bucks on public land!!! Good luck with that! When I've hunted public other hunters seem to be drawn to me!


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

I know this ain't the place to post, but do y'all know of any places for lease within about an hour of the Choctaw area? I mainly looking for something me and my buddy could bow hunt and take my 10 year old brother out during the youth gun season and regular gun season. If y'all happen to know of anything just pm on here. I'm on this site all the time. Thanks for any and all help in advance.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

I have exactly 2 leases, one is 80 acres and the other is 400 but we can only hunt about 100. 

The other 70% of my hunting time is on public land. I don't put out cameras though because I hate giving away free cameras to the locals. We do a lot of glassing in the summer to figure out where to hunt.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

kirkland said:


> just got my lifetime hunting and fishing liscense in the mail today!! i cant wait to get out there this year


You will always be glad you made that investment. Congratulations.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Couple more on camera.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

a few more pics....the heat and drought have been hard on everything.

Is anyone seeing many 1 1/2 year olds?? I figured after the lack of fawns I saw last year the amount of 1 1/2 YO bucks would be down this year....I havent got any on camera as of yet.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm seeing 1 1/2 olds on camera. I'm checking some cameras tomorrow. Let you know.


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like we picked up an extra doe off of a nearby high fence ranch. OR, it's the biggest fawn ever, lol. The doe beside her we call Split Ear and we know she's 3 and has a fawn this year.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

so far I only have one 1 1/2 year old buck on camera. I have several does without babies, a lot more than last year.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Got another good one on camera.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

new deer that showed up this week, i love me some crazy racks, even though he looks a little young i'd stick him.

















2 others im hopingof seeing this year.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Theses guy's showed up last night.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Ranger Danger said:


> Looks like we picked up an extra doe off of a nearby high fence ranch. OR, it's the biggest fawn ever, lol. The doe beside her we call Split Ear and we know she's 3 and has a fawn this year.
> 
> View attachment 1438437


Is that an axis doe? Her body does not look axis, but the spots??? Odd.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

that has to be an axis.. if not that's one monster fawn!


----------



## Ranger Danger (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what we're thinking. There are two high fence ranches in the area. 

She's safe where she is though, she gets a pass as long as she stays on our place. I just think it's neat.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Some more pics guys


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

put 4 plots out before the rain. hope I get some good growth!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I need this guy to hang around about 6 more weeks!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Timber those sure are some nice whitetails.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks okie. I was beginning to think I was the only person from Oklahoma on archery talk!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

No you are not the only one. I'm ready come on October


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just pulled my cards....


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hoping for the rain this weekend so I can get my food plots in next week. I have been worried that it would be too hot to plant. 
Seeing lots of bucks at my feeder. Maybe 6 different bucks on this little 40 acre spot. 

Sure would be nice to have an early freeze to get rid of those skeeters.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm with you on the early freeze! Acorns are starting to drop off the trees at my office, haven't been in the woods enough to see if they are dropping there. Full report come the weekend!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

timber hawk you have some real dandy bucks!! Good luck this season hope u put one of those bruisers down!!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I posted a new thread about this buck yesterday trying to figure out what was up with this bucks leg, but, i'm wondering if you guys could help me out with what you think his age is???????????


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

man guys your pics are making me envious.. I have had one good set of pics on one particular morning on my lease here in southeastern oklahoma and that is it... Nothing, not a hog, not a bear, notta a buck, nothing but a does! There isnt a pattern to them and they definately are not staying to long in one particular area!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a 6 pointer and small 8 on cam, both look like 1 1/2 yr old. Got in on a lease this year, hoping there's a big buck up there maybe. Ready to get after 'em!


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Slick16 said:


> I posted a new thread about this buck yesterday trying to figure out what was up with this bucks leg, but, i'm wondering if you guys could help me out with what you think his age is???????????
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd put him at 3 1/2. Thin in the brisket, shoulder...no drooping belly....total guess though.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Dirty45 said:


> Just pulled my cards....
> View attachment 1468099
> 
> View attachment 1468101
> View attachment 1468102


Studs!


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

Dirty45 said:


> Just pulled my cards....
> View attachment 1468099
> 
> View attachment 1468101
> View attachment 1468102


dirty i might have a shed from that deer from last year.. the short g1 makes me think its him or his off spring lol


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Okie bucks


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Those are some good bucks DB!!! That one is super wide


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Slick16 said:


> timber hawk you have some real dandy bucks!! Good luck this season hope u put one of those bruisers down!!


thanks slick good luck to you!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Okie bucks


DB are these from your lease?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow those are some nice oklahoma bucks... I think our secret is out boys!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

CRX OKIE said:


> DB are these from your lease?


Buddy sent them to me. 
DB


----------



## jsh.jacobson (May 29, 2011)

16 days!!!


----------



## hOUrricane (Jul 27, 2012)

Great right side but deformed on the left. I have plenty of pics and I'm pretty sure it's genetic, not a break. 

Oh well, he'll do for my first buck and first deer with a bow.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Ill definitly be in the woods on Oct 1st. Hoping for some cool weather and a nice buck or a big plump doe to amble by.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

fishfurlife said:


> You guys and your feeders. :wink: Some of us like to play around on public land


That dead tree looks familiar to me...


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Ranger Danger said:


> Looks like we picked up an extra doe off of a nearby high fence ranch. OR, it's the biggest fawn ever, lol. The doe beside her we call Split Ear and we know she's 3 and has a fawn this year.
> 
> View attachment 1438437


I saw 2 fawns the other evening (just down the road in the middle of town) that were at least that big. I was shocked at the size of them. 2 more were close by that werent quite as big, but still flippin big for this time of year.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

acorns are dropping here in NE oklahoma. Got my plots in but they will be hammering the acorns until they are gone.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> acorns are dropping here in NE oklahoma. Got my plots in but they will be hammering the acorns until they are gone.


Acorns are dropping. Sitting in back yard I could hear them hitting the metal building. 

I have not found any of any good size. All small.


Perissimons are every where.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

We have a few acorns east of Durant... just enough to keep the deer hustling I hope. Had a few nice showers past 2 weeks. Hoping for more.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Almost no acorns at my spots east of Norman and the ones that are there are tiny. Some persimmons and my big dusty food plots. Rain please. Deer are pounding the feeder.
Date and time are wrong. This pic was from this morning about 8:30am.


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

Not a bad group right there, I've got little acorns.. Luckly the spring feed pond still has plenty of water but the creek it normally has off it is bone dry.. I'd love a few weeks of rain but I will admit
I'm enjoying the weather


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Acorns are dropping here in Sequoyah County, but they are all small. I can't wait for October 1!


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Acorns dropping at my house. The acorn crop at my house is better than the crop at my lease.







As you can see in the photo, the seer are also beginning to feel it. They are sparring a bit in this photo.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I have a chance to pick up a 1000 acre lease in Adair county, but without being able to see it until next weekend, is it a waste of money for this season?? I have never leased land, have always hunted on family land...


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

shootnrelease said:


> I have a chance to pick up a 1000 acre lease in Adair county, but without being able to see it until next weekend, is it a waste of money for this season?? I have never leased land, have always hunted on family land...


i picked up 3000+ acre lease at the end of august and let me tell ya it seems like a waste of money for right now but a peace of mind knowing that there are only a few individuals on it. Now withthe right management it may pay of for us and you!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not getting any good bucks. Lots of does so they will come and smaller bucks.

Got a Nine Year who wants his first bow kill. Should be fun in early Oct. letting him smoke a doe with his Hoyt.

I do hope one of these Yotes comes by this fall. Two others made the mistake.

DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

shootnrelease said:


> I have a chance to pick up a 1000 acre lease in Adair county, but without being able to see it until next weekend, is it a waste of money for this season?? I have never leased land, have always hunted on family land...


Not at all. This weekend scout the heck out of it find the funnels, the food sources, the thick cover, hang stands and hunt it.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Headed to camp in 2 hours... I'm getting pretty antsy reading about these guys in other states already hunting. Won't be able to get out till Friday the 5th. Sure enjoying these cool mornings. Hoping for more rain.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a little over a week away!! Everybody got their opening morning spot picked out??? I'm still trying to decide if i'm going to go in to work late or leave early on opening morning.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

do you guys think the black kettle will be packed opening week? Thats the only place I could go early season or I could just wait


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I think that black kettle is real open land ...But, If that is all I have I would hit it..It is a long ways from big city's should not be real bad for bow ,,gun would be bad for sure..Look at it from goggle earth and find some out of the way spots ..or a little harder to get to etc....


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey Okies, I'm looking at some stuff to lease and it's a little steep for me to do by myself, $15/$17.50 acre. Looking at a place in Cleveland county and one in Pott county. Both are 160 acres. Give me a PM if you might be interested in buddying up on it. Typical oak type covering with open pockets throughout. Food plots can be added. No cattle or livestock on either place.


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

ONE WEEK!

Question for you guys (sorry for the hijack)...what would you age this guy at? I'm pretty sure he is 3.5 as I think I saw him several times last year at 2.5. I hope no one kills him this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dirty45 said:


> ONE WEEK!
> 
> Question for you guys (sorry for the hijack)...what would you age this guy at? I'm pretty sure he is 3.5 as I think I saw him several times last year at 2.5. I hope no one kills him this year.
> 
> ...


I would agree he a 3.5 yr old
DB


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Went to my spot last Saturday. Food plots are coming in good. Good acorn crop this year as well. Camera had 250 pics on it but I didn't pull the card. I'll look at them in a few weeks when I go hunt. Won't get out to hunt until probably the third weekend. You guys make sure you save me some. Good luck!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Capt'n D said:


> Went to my spot last Saturday. Food plots are coming in good. Good acorn crop this year as well. Camera had 250 pics on it but I didn't pull the card. I'll look at them in a few weeks when I go hunt. Won't get out to hunt until probably the third weekend. You guys make sure you save me some. Good luck!


Are you the one that killed two Popes out of the same tree. Think up by Grove area?

Took dad a long time to kill a Pope.
DB


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Are you the one that killed two Popes out of the same tree. Think up by Grove area?
> 
> Took dad a long time to kill a Pope.
> DB


No that was my brother. We don't have that spot anymore. The ranch was sold about 8 years ago. I'm hunting about a mile from there.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Lots of broken tines showing up at my lease. Guess they're weak from last year. There's a few more acorns this year than last year around Tulsa. Still not a great crop but there's a few out there in the right spots that got some moisture.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Man, you guys have some nice deer on your places. I have a few that wander through. I do have bears though. This first pic is from this spring. I ran some leftover watermelon down to the bait site. Only 2 made it through to the fall. I am only getting 2 on camera now.










Here are a couple of nice boars that have come in. I have 8 or 9 bears hitting the bait now. I won't be hunting them this year. I am letting a couple of buddies take a chance at it. Now that there is not a quota during bow season I think they got a pretty good chance. I killed me a good one in 2010. Good luck to all.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Yoffione said:


> Man, you guys have some nice deer on your places. I have a few that wander through. I do have bears though. This first pic is from this spring. I ran some leftover watermelon down to the bait site. Only 2 made it through to the fall. I am only getting 2 on camera now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im glad I dont have to deal with bears or hogs. 
DB


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I would love to kill a bear, there are some around our land, but never yet to get a pic on camera of one..


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

This guy is young, so he gets a pass. Nice to see young deer with decent racks though!


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im glad I dont have to deal with bears or hogs.
> DB


Lucky you! It is a horrible thing to have to deal with.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

I so would love to be able to hunt a bear... I have entered into a lease agreement around this area and wouldn't you know it I dont have a single bear inthe area.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Obsessed!*

Not soon enough!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have seen acorns mostly on small trees, almost none on big trees. I have not been out for a week but a little over a week ago they had not dropped, they were small so it may take longer for them to drop? 
ttt for more OK information
come one Oct 1


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im noticing lots of broken limbs and tree with no leaves. We had a large pecan tree, Im talking huge fall completely down. Lots of limb damage.

I got to think two years of summer drought taking its toll on trees.

Pecan crop is healthy
DB

Beetle issues has destroyed allot of my buddys trees at his place.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im noticing lots of broken limbs and tree with no leaves. We had a large pecan tree, Im talking huge fall completely down. Lots of limb damage.
> 
> I got to think two years of summer drought taking its toll on trees.
> 
> ...


Do deer really eat pecans?


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*Busted up*

Here is on of my best bucks, got pics of him last saturday sparring with 2 different bucks. Pics sunday morning and he has broke his main beam after g2 on left side. Had already broke about a 6 inch kicker on inside of main beam the week before that.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> Do deer really eat pecans?


I have never witnessed them eating pecans. We have over 400 pecans trees on my lease and they get harvested.
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

About to safety check my climbers for loose nuts and bolts and get the clothes in the wash. Took Monday off work and will be in the stand most of the day. Dang full moon. lol. Im pumped.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> Do deer really eat pecans?


Man I have a friend that in southwestern oklahoma that has a huge pecan tree only about 50 yards from a dirt road. He has a ladder stand in that pecan tree and year after year he kills a good buck outta that stand. Now as far as them eating the pecans I dont know cuz the buck usually don't make it to the pecan!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Funny.. I would figure that they would eat them, but just haven't heard of them eating it.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Got a pretty good rain in SE part of the state this afternoon. Praise the Lord! Acorns are beginning to fall a little. No big bucks on trail cam, but consistent traffic late evening. Minor hog problems.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> Here is on of my best bucks, got pics of him last saturday sparring with 2 different bucks. Pics sunday morning and he has broke his main beam after g2 on left side. Had already broke about a 6 inch kicker on inside of main beam the week before that.


Yeh real thin tined, breaking, that's what I'm seeing. one nice tall 8 about like that broke one side off just around the brow. Looks like it happened after velvet shedding by the clean looking break.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone else find it agonizing that the season opens on a Monday and not today?


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I was just looking up this thread to say "Why doesn't the DNR have the season open today? " and presto someone beat me to it.

Texas always seems to open on a Saturday. I don't know why OK Dnr can't manage that..... Not that tough to do.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

LongArrows said:


> I was just looking up this thread to say "Why doesn't the DNR have the season open today? " and presto someone beat me to it.
> 
> Texas always seems to open on a Saturday. I don't know why OK Dnr can't manage that..... Not that tough to do.


Funny ... I guess we're all thinking the same thing...


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Anyone have any insight on Creek county area? This will be my first year hunting Oklahoma...


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

Cherokee county... Is anyone else seeing younger bucks chasing does? I saw one last week and though nah just a coincidence. Then a buddy says he has also seen several younger bucks chasing. It's a little early for that. Whats happening around your area.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

a coworker says he saw two bucks going at it, real fighting, not playing around. He says the rut will come early this year. If he is right its coincidence, I am pretty sure he is full of it. 

Deep fried I have no info on that area, but I hope u like the OK deer woods. I love it here but I have never hunted anywhere else


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

DOES, Does and more does. Picked up a small lease for this fall. Haven't seen one buck. 
I keep thinking if there are does, eventually there will be bucks.
I'm seeing very, very few acorns, two ponds are all but dry and very little water in the creek. Hope we get some rain.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Cadet said:


> DOES, Does and more does. Picked up a small lease for this fall. Haven't seen one buck.
> I keep thinking if there are does, eventually there will be bucks.
> I'm seeing very, very few acorns, two ponds are all but dry and very little water in the creek. Hope we get some rain.


If the does stick around the area, you will eventually have bucks come through... Hopefully your in the woods when they do! It's been raining all night last night and all day today here in the SW part of OK...


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Who is going Monday? I am took vacation.


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

okbow68 said:


> Who is going Monday? I am took vacation.


I will be took vacation the 1st to the 6th then vacation again first two weeks of nov


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okbow68 said:


> Who is going Monday? I am took vacation.


Ill be in the stand that evening. Full Moon and from what pictures I saw on my two cameras. 1:00 to 2:00 deer were active and evenings. May check this buck out monday evening.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

CAN'T wait till Monday! Going out that evening.




DeepFried said:


> Anyone have any insight on Creek county area? This will be my first year hunting Oklahoma...


I hunt creek...only spots I know of (public) that are ok is shepherds point off hwy.33


----------



## DeadDownWindd00 (Nov 21, 2011)

cant use feeders licks nothing except food plots in my state


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've got one other buck I'm after that i don't have pics of and then i'll decide if i want to shoot this guy. On this tract i know he'll get shot by others if they have the chance.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

okiedeergirl said:


> I will be took vacation the 1st to the 6th then vacation again first two weeks of nov


Good choice okiedeergirl!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DB I would give that buck a dirt nap


----------



## thejake (Mar 6, 2011)

A few of mine from sw ok. Any of you guys hunt out here?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

thejake said:


> A few of mine from sw ok. Any of you guys hunt out here?
> 
> View attachment 1485222
> 
> ...


Hog looks like he hard on a feeder. Chootum
DB


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Best of luck to you guys in the morning ,,,I am going in blind ,,no pics or nothing to go by...other then wind direction ...But, this is good land that has had some real good bucks taken out in the past ...I will post pics if I get one down ,,,Trying to flim with a gopro this year..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ftshooter said:


> Best of luck to you guys in the morning ,,,I am going in blind ,,no pics or nothing to go by...other then wind direction ...But, this is good land that has had some real good bucks taken out in the past ...I will post pics if I get one down ,,,Trying to flim with a gopro this year..


Good luck. Full Moon phase and seeing allot of deer around 11:00am/noontime feeding the last few days. Look forward to seeing gopro video.
Going out to check another camera today. 
DB


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

I will be pulling cards in the morning for the first while going into the stand. I hope big boy has been through there. Even if not not I will still enjoy just being out there.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't get n the woods yet, good luck to those of you going in the morning and keep us posted


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

WAHOOOOO it is now hunting season. oh wait i got to wait 30 minutes before daylight. uggh lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looking forward to seeing a picture or two here today.



Good luck Okies and be safe. Enjoy the outdoors and are great state. Kill is not what keeps us hunting. Take the camera.
DB


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck today guys...I'll say a prayer for the safety and sportsmanship for those going out today!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I wont be able to get out till later in the week but good luck to everyone today i pray everyone has a safe and good season this year.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Not much movement so far this morning... a few *****, and turkeys..


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Wife and I are heading out this evening. Acorns falling. Lots of tracks. Hopes are high. Saw a juicy yearling on the way to work this morning. That's what I'm gunning for today.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Have you all seen the forecast for this weekend? Highs barely in the 60's and lows in the 40's. That ought to get them moving. Cannot wait!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Sat this morning until about 1230, and didn't see much movement. Went and did some scouting on the other side of the public land I'm on and came across a scrape line. First one I've ever seen this early in Oct.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

my pal killed a nice ten pointer this am, may make p&y. very excited for him. sorry no pic. I can't get out til saturday but I am excited


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone do any good this evening?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

I went out this morning and saw 2 does sprinting across a peanut field, but they were at least 800 yards away. Other than that, it was slow. I'll be headed back out tomorrow morning.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

My day was a bitter sweet day. I have had great action on my camera. I was in my stand at 5:45, and knew it would be a slow day due to the full moon. I was just about to pack it in at 12:00 until the evening when I looked down the fence line and at about 130 yards there were two nice does with 3 nice sized fawns. They started walking toward me, and at about 100 yards the bigger does stopped and looked right at me, and then kept walking toward me. At about 60 yards she started the tail waggle, and blowing a little bit, but didn't run off. They got closer and the fawns went under then fence, and the does just stopped and the bigger one stared at me some more. She turned her head away from me so I drew back thinking there was no way once the came under then fence they would come down the path to my corn about 10 yards in from of me. She was dead still looking the other way. I checked my yardage points, and let one fly. It went right under her belly. I couldn't believe I missed! I got too caught up in the moment I guess, and after the shot I realized she was just inside the 40 yard mark right at about 38 yards, and not the 30 yard mark. Needless to say I was a little ticked at myself. After about another hour I got down, went to my friend's house whose land I am hunting on, and we had a quick bite and went back to the stands. I stayed until 7:00 with no other action. I will definitely be out there first thing tomorrow morning!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

TKR Reptiles said:


> My day was a bitter sweet day. I have had great action on my camera. I was in my stand at 5:45, and knew it would be a slow day due to the full moon. I was just about to pack it in at 12:00 until the evening when I looked down the fence line and at about 130 yards there were two nice does with 3 nice sized fawns. They started walking toward me, and at about 100 yards the bigger does stopped and looked right at me, and then kept walking toward me. At about 60 yards she started the tail waggle, and blowing a little bit, but didn't run off. They got closer and the fawns went under then fence, and the does just stopped and the bigger one stared at me some more. She turned her head away from me so I drew back thinking there was no way once the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens when you're in the heat of the moment. I would much rather have a clean miss than make a bad shot in that situation. You will get plenty of more chances... this was only day one.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

robbcayman said:


> It happens when you're in the heat of the moment. I would much rather have a clean miss than make a bad shot in that situation. You will get plenty of more chances... this was only day one.


That is exactly what I told myself. I would rather be bummed about missing the yardage marker, as opposed to sick with my self hitting really low in the gut, and knowing she was off suffering somewhere!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

TKR Reptiles said:


> My day was a bitter sweet day. I have had great action on my camera. I was in my stand at 5:45, and knew it would be a slow day due to the full moon. I was just about to pack it in at 12:00 until the evening when I looked down the fence line and at about 130 yards there were two nice does with 3 nice sized fawns. They started walking toward me, and at about 100 yards the bigger does stopped and looked right at me, and then kept walking toward me. At about 60 yards she started the tail waggle, and blowing a little bit, but didn't run off. They got closer and the fawns went under then fence, and the does just stopped and the bigger one stared at me some more. She turned her head away from me so I drew back thinking there was no way once the came under then fence they would come down the path to my corn about 10 yards in from of me. She was dead still looking the other way. I checked my yardage points, and let one fly. It went right under her belly. I couldn't believe I missed! I got too caught up in the moment I guess, and after the shot I realized she was just inside the 40 yard mark right at about 38 yards, and not the 30 yard mark. Needless to say I was a little ticked at myself. After about another hour I got down, went to my friend's house whose land I am hunting on, and we had a quick bite and went back to the stands. I stayed until 7:00 with no other action. I will definitely be out there first thing tomorrow morning!


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got this opening day. Good start and now time to trophy hunt. Proud of this one though.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Put her down @ 6:45 this evening...hard quartering away @ 15yards. Went 30 yards. God is Good all the time!










Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Had a busy evening, but didnt draw any blood. Picked the wrong trail. LOL. Saw at least 12 does and 1 spike. All were within 30 yards of me at one time or another, but no clean shots.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got this opening day. Good start and now time to trophy hunt. Proud of this one though.





jonshaff said:


> Put her down @ 6:45 this evening...hard quartering away @ 15yards. Went 30 yards. God is Good all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats guys!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw 4 does and a fawn just before dark but that's it


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

TKR Reptiles said:


> Congrats guys!


Thank you sir!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got this opening day. Good start and now time to trophy hunt. Proud of this one though.


Good buck my man...congrats!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Got this opening day. Good start and now time to trophy hunt. Proud of this one though.


Awesome!! Big congrats to you!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

jonshaff said:


> Put her down @ 6:45 this evening...hard quartering away @ 15yards. Went 30 yards. God is Good all the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Way to put some meat in the freezer. What broadhead were you using?


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

robbcayman said:


> Congrats! Way to put some meat in the freezer. What broadhead were you using?


thanks bro! G5 montec


----------



## notime (Jul 13, 2010)

Shot a nice 130 to 135 inch 9 at 8:27 am. Don't know how to do pics sorry


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Congrads to you guys that got one,,,And for the ones that missed ..You are not alone ..I missed a hog and a doe ...they were at 35 & 45 .
....I shot for 30 & 40 ...Had to judge distence to fast ...Then the other story ..I fell about 10 feet coming down out of the stand tree limb broke ..Landed on my side ..I am pretty sore but nothing broke ...I am very lucky ,,be careful...


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Grats to you three who got deer down on day one!!!
I had only does tonight and nothing this morning. Going out in the morning again. 

Funny how the weather said 0% chance of rain so I took out my rain gear from my pack... was in the stand 10 minutes and down came the rain  Oh well, we really need it so bring it.. The food plots need all the rain they can get.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Sub'd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job fellas


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Good to have some success posted on this thread... congrats to you all.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

On stand finally



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

On stand an ready to an arrow in something


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Popped a small doe this evening with the wicked ridge warrior xbow. She only ran 10 yards and did a circle and then fell dead. It was the fastest archery kill I have ever seen. The shot looks a little high, but it was angled and went through both lungs. I don't know if it was the 85 ft lbs of kinetic energy or what, but man she went down fast. Here's a few pics:


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Good job Ryan, best of luck to you this season :thumbup:


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

robbcayman said:


> Popped a small doe this evening with the wicked ridge warrior xbow. She only ran 10 yards and did a circle and then fell dead. It was the fastest archery kill I have ever seen. The shot looks a little high, but it was angled and went through both lungs. I don't know if it was the 85 ft lbs of kinetic energy or what, but man she went down fast. Here's a few


Congrats bro! What broadhead did youuuu use??? Lol


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats on the kill guys, I won't get to hunt until Sunday, so to say I am jealous is a bit of an understatement!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Luke Pettigrew sent me a picture via phone of monstor buck he killed today. 170 plus.

Hopefully get some on email soon to post. Looking like good season
DB


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*My wife and I, opening evening double.*

My wife and I doubled up yesterday evening in south east ok.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Harvested a nag doe this PM at 6:50. Im sure she has nailed me and my sis in law quite a few times in the past. No more of her nonsense. LOL. My sis in law was down a fence row about 100 yds from me. She had a doe and 2 yearlings come out about 5 mins before my deer showed. The doe spotted her in the tree, went nutty for awhile, but came out anyway. She shot, but the nag ducked the shot. Really close to a double. Dang....

Will post a pic in the AM!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hw about this studd Okie buck. EWCC2000 Luke pettigrew arrowed this buck today.

Cant wait to see the score of this bruiser. WOW all I can say.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow....!


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hw about this studd Okie buck. EWCC2000 Luke pettigrew arrowed this buck today.
> 
> Cant wait to see the score of this bruiser. WOW all I can say.


This thing is a freaking stud. DB you have a story on it?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> My wife and I doubled up yesterday evening in south east ok.


Congratulations to you both from a fellow SE Okie. Great bucks! My wife and I got skunked opening day... high hopes for the wk end.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Hw about this studd Okie buck. EWCC2000 Luke pettigrew arrowed this buck today.
> 
> Cant wait to see the score of this bruiser. WOW all I can say.


What county? Mercy!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

yokelokie said:


> What county? Mercy!!!


Bristow area.
DB


----------



## hOUrricane (Jul 27, 2012)

Yikes, awesome buck.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow it is that time of year... southeastern bucks fallen like crazy and I have to work!!!!! God job to all the hunters out there with early success.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

bigracklover said:


> Good job Ryan, best of luck to you this season :thumbup:


Thanks, Shane!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

jonshaff said:


> Congrats bro! What broadhead did youuuu use??? Lol


HAHA thanks, bud. Knocked her in the dirt with a 125 grain slick trick mag.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Bristow area.
> DB


My neck of the woods...deep fork area?


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

Took a doe last night. Got busted by 130-140" 8 that came in behind me an my son. My boy (7) was stoked to see a deer that size on stand. Bucks appear to be cruising alone now up north...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Man, congrats to Luke on that deer. For most people, that's a once in a lifetime deer. 

I sat last night in a new stand I've been excited about and had some good pics from without seeing anything. On my way out, I pulled the card on a camera in the pinchpoint and nothing has been through there since the rain stopped. Weird.

Anyway, I sat this morning on public ground and had a doe and a couple fawns cruise by around 0730 but nothing after that. I probably would've shot the doe but I didn't have a good clear lane so I didn't push it for the first of the year.

I guess I'll be back after them later this week. Lots of NE winds......and I don't have stands I'm overly excited about for these NE winds. We shall see.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

I had some does and fawn come in on me last night, but stopped just out of shooting distance, and walked around. They stayed around for a bit, and then left. The particular doe I wasted to shoot gave me a broadside shot in range, but it was only for a brief moment, and I didn't have time to draw, and make sure I didn't rush the shot so I passed. Still plenty of season left!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

wow is right.

great bucks and great start to the season


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone use any type of calls this time of the year?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Grunt call.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

SCWA said:


> Does anyone use any type of calls this time of the year?


I did some fawn bleats the other night and smoked a doe. It was probably 5 minutes after I did the bleat.. maybe that made them come in, but I can't be sure.


----------



## SCWA (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for responding quickly im in the stand right now and was thinking about using some around 6:30pm


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

The doe I took last night came to a doe bleat. She was 70 yds away with 2 other does and 2 yearlings. Hit the bleat, she jerked her head up and I could tell she was hooked. The other 2 does heard it, but didnt pay much attention. But, the one I slammed came right on in.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

TKR Reptiles said:


> I had some does and fawn come in on me last night, but stopped just out of shooting distance, and walked around. They stayed around for a bit, and then left. The particular doe I wasted to shoot gave me a broadside shot in range, but it was only for a brief moment, and I didn't have time to draw, and make sure I didn't rush the shot so I passed. Still plenty of season left!


Smart man.. no need to rush the shot. You will get one soon, I can feel it.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

SCWA said:


> Thanks for responding quickly im in the stand right now and was thinking about using some around 6:30pm


Thats Good stuff right there!! technology and strategy in the stand. Nice Job I hope it works for ya. Personally I use a can bleat and use it not very much.


----------



## Tractor Pilot (Oct 1, 2012)

So, y'all gonna be out in the 30 degree rain this weekend? 





I AM!


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

You bet. This guy is within 20 yards of a pop up ground blind.


----------



## Tractor Pilot (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice. How you like that covert?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Love it. Liked it so much i bought a second one. It's a Code Black. It sends me pics via text. Got a 8 pointer there right now.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tractor Pilot said:


> So, y'all gonna be out in the 30 degree rain this weekend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a nine year Old that wants his first deer with a bow. Looks like pretty good chance of showers Saturday. 

Cold weather not ever an issue. Colder the better. But Im not getting wet.

Sundays looking like a pretty good day.
DB


----------



## Tractor Pilot (Oct 1, 2012)

I've read that the cold front is great news, but i haven't found any info about deer action in the rain...

Should i hunt before, during or after the rain?


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Deer don't pay much attention to the rain unless its a hard rain. If it is a hard rain be in your stand as soon as you can after the rain stops.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fx4hauler said:


> Deer don't pay much attention to the rain unless its a hard rain. If it is a hard rain be in your stand as soon as you can after the rain stops.


I dont get hardly any pictures during any kind of rain. Never had any luck on light rain and believe me I have set way to long in rain hunting. Now be there when it stops is my favorite hunting time.
DB


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Looked like this morning was going to be a good one. Checked hourly wind direction at midnight, was going to have s,sw, and wsw winds which are the only huntable winds for this particular place. Wind shifted at about 645 this morning from the north right as some does were entering the plot. That didnt go well. Hopefully big boy was nowhere near.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Tractor Pilot said:


> I've read that the cold front is great news, but i haven't found any info about deer action in the rain...
> 
> Should i hunt before, during or after the rain?


Just be aware that if it is raining and you do shoot something, then it will be EXTREMELY difficult to follow a blood trail.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

This cold front starting Friday should make hunting good this weekend.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> This cold front starting Friday should make hunting good this weekend.


agreed. I plan to be in the woods for sure. I wont shoot in a heavy rain but I do want to be ready as soon as it stops.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

What's everyone thinking about this awesome cold front that's moving in?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Volleypro said:


> What's everyone thinking about this awesome cold front that's moving in?


Its great. Hopefully it don't get to wet out though.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I will be out next weekend. These honey does have to stop sometime.


----------



## whatcha got (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone on here hunted arcadia lake? My cousin and myself got drawn, and was wondering what to expect.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

whatcha got said:


> Anyone on here hunted arcadia lake? My cousin and myself got drawn, and was wondering what to expect.



Last year, there was a really nice buck taken at Arcadia. Google Lake Arcadia buck and it should pull it up!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Aw snap...looks like the chances of rain in NE Oklahoma has diminished. Gonna be a great weekend! Blessed be the LORD


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Well eventful morning already. Got a late start cuz I wanted to see the wife and kids off to school and work. 

Was in a hurry to get to stand and was making an aweful lot of racket when I look up and see a big ole doe at 30. She was oblivious to me being there so I grab an arrow and draw back. Shot felt good but as I watched the arrow I saw go just over her as she drop to the ground. I'm assuming the wind has em a little jumpy. 
After that excitement I continue to the tree, hook my bow up, and then start climbing. When I get to the stand and start to pull up the rope it gets caught on some dead briars. I figure I'll just give it a little tug and it'll break. Well it did but it wasn't the briars. It was my effin pull up rope. I watched my bow fall about five feet to the ground. 

I climb down and all seems well. Nothing bent or broken. So I am now finally in the tree but still not 100% on whether or not the bow is still on. Might just watch if anything comes by. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Pick a spot on the ground that you know is 20 yards and bury an arrow with a field point into it. . Not ideal but that's what I had to do in a very similar instance. It beats seeing a mosshead and missing. Good luck.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Got some good rain showers between 4 and 6 this morning. Two vehicles loaded down for this evening... four of us headed to camp late afternoon... hope to get a couple hours in this evening. Wind forcasted to switch from SW to NW between 5 and 7. Cool temps all day tomorrow with chance of showers. Should be eventful. Surely one of us will score. I'm hungry for some backstrap.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Volleypro said:


> Pick a spot on the ground that you know is 20 yards and bury an arrow with a field point into it. . Not ideal but that's what I had to do in a very similar instance. It beats seeing a mosshead and missing. Good luck.


Yes that is some great advice for fellow bowhunters that have unfortunate situations like that while making their way to the stand. Been there and done that, and the peice of mind it gives you knowing that your bow is on also help when the moment of truth comes your way.

Yokie, I sure hope to score this weekend as well, going to get high in the tree later today. Good luck to ya. and to the rest of yall!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Great morning today weather wise.... only saw a coyote though... didn't know they can duck like a deer, but it appears at 40 yes, they can duck an arrow!

Still wonderful morning to be in the woods..crisp, cold... teaser of what is to come!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck this weekend everyone!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats guys keep the pics coming!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Really looking forward to leaving the bow at home tommorrow and taking a nine year old youth for his first deer with a bow.

Hoping the showers hold off and he gets a shot.

Good to all this weekend.

Sunday looking awesome. Little windy tommorrow.
DB


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I just passed this up. Just to early.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

fx4hauler said:


> View attachment 1489956
> 
> 
> I just passed this up. Just to early.


It's NEVER too early for that. . However, I am in the land of basket racks.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I wouldve too FXhauler. he will be great next season though... hope you can get the big boy with in distance... going out in the morning for an allday hunt. good luck to ya


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a min of 125. He's an 8 so I'm not sure if he would make it. Be he's pretty to look at.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

fx4hauler said:


> We have a min of 125. He's an 8 so I'm not sure if he would make it. Be he's pretty to look at.


Well I'm in my stand and by looking on my phone he looks like his tines are over 16" tall. Lol. I'm guessing I need my glasses on.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

I would of shot that one for sure!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya... he's lucky that he's in your woods and not mine.. I would have shot him. Good on you though.


----------



## Parkerboy101 (Jun 12, 2007)

Windier as heck tonight, didn't see a thing! Back at it in the morning to see if the cold will finally get them going!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

First time out was this evening. Saw 13 does, no bucks. Still too early for me to shoot a doe. Usually by about my 8-10th sit I am ready to draw blood. Plan on sleeping in and hitting a different spot tomorrow evening.

Was nice to be back out.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I just smoked my biggest buck to date. Center punched him at 33yds. Will have pics in a bit. I'm still in the stand shaking so bad I can't hardly type 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Congrads man!!!!! look forward to the pics.


----------



## USAF-FE (Jul 10, 2012)

Good job. Nice to see all of you guys having a great start. Heading down to Lexington WMA this afternoon. Just got back from Japan any advice for down there?


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats golden eagle can't wait to see the pics. It is a great morning but have only seen a doe with two fawns at 7:10. Since then it's been quiet. Here is a pic of where I'm hunting.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Knocked down a couple slick heads. Deer everywhere this morning. 

I've lost respect for shoulder blades since i just pushed a T3 through both theirs with a supra.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

goldeneagle747 said:


> I just smoked my biggest buck to date. Center punched him at 33yds. Will have pics in a bit. I'm still in the stand shaking so bad I can't hardly type
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


Alright! Congrats!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

going this evening!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got smelled by first deer and never saw another deer. Had turkeys.


Noah said he going to fire his guide.:mg: I said lets give me another try this evening.

I had a good time. LOL


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Knocked down a couple slick heads. Deer everywhere this morning.
> 
> I've lost respect for shoulder blades since i just pushed a T3 through both theirs with a supra.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You super shooters are suppose to heart shoot them
DB


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

got one Last night they were sure moving like crazy friday evening! hadnt seen that much activity in a long while.. first time in the woods and first deer from a treestand, = an enjoyable fall break! plus it wasnt hot outside like last years opening weekend


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> You super shooters are suppose to heart shoot them
> DB


Well actually i did. They were quartered too me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's the pics. Not the greatest but I only had my cell. He's no monster but my biggest to date. Hit both shoulder blabes. Thought he was quartered to me a hair but from the looks of the entrance and exit he was broadside. It did the trick double lunged and didn't go 60yds

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Well actually i did. They were quartered too me.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Awesome! Way to lay the does down. 
DB


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Son shot this buck this morning. First bow kill since he was 12.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

I left out too early last night. Check my cams today, and I had 4 deer about 30-40 after I left eating right by my stand! FML!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RandyD said:


> Son shot this buck this morning. First bow kill since he was 12.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


Great buck there, tell him big dan says way to Get R done.
DB


----------



## dustin862 (Aug 7, 2011)

Was out yesterday and had a little fork buck keeping my doe out of a small feeding area. Little doe gave me a shot but passed. Was hoping the big doe would've wormed her way in. Left without a deer. Hopefully this cold front will throw them into rut.


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

little button buck


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Good luck this evening!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Trespassers=lowest form of scum....

Had a guy walk in on me this PM right at prime time. 2 does were standing in the field to my left and here comes joe DA. Of course I got to hear how he has hunted this ground for 35 years, so and so owns it, etc, etc..... Wrong on every account. OK, rant off...


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

First buck with new Bear


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hiked in bout 1.25 miles, seen 8 does. Good first hunt.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Shot this doe tonight


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Anyone know anywhere near Mustang to bow hunt? I'm just wanting a Doe but only have places to hunt in NE Ok and can't travel that far. I have to stay within an hours drive.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw nothing this evening


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

7 does last night, nothing this morning and 1 doe tonight...

No bucks... must be a buck free zone!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

My 15 year old daughter took her first deer with archery equipment yesterday. Awesome hunt. You might have seen my thread. The 2 yr old was already trying to rut. His hocks were very black, greasy, and stinky. Seems kind of early.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

congrats to everyone that killed this weekend! God is So Good!


----------



## huntinsonovagun (Dec 15, 2002)

Friday I had intentions of hunting a new spot I had scouted out in the spring. We had a major October cold front come through and I really anticipated good movement for my first hunt of the season. I worked long days earlier in the week so I could get off a little earlier to go hunt on Friday. Well, at noon I get a call from my best hunting buddy saying he's got 5 older bucks patterned that need to be shot (he's a property manager for a hunting club). I was a little hesitant at first because I was really excited about my new spot, but decided to give it a try and save my spot for another hunt.

I packed in my brand new Lone Wolf Alpha and set up in the same tree with Shane. We were set up by 4:30. Sometime around 5:30 I saw a buck running across a pasture headed towards us, all I noticed was the huge body! Shane identified him as "the slick 5" but he ran into the timber.

Shortly after 6 a doe popped out in front of us and this big sucker came out shortly after. He began feeding right towards us and Shane said "take him if you want him.". Again, all I noticed was the huge body! He looked like a 55 gallon drum! I though he was going to be right under us, but did feed out to about 10 yards away, quartering away, at which point I plugged him! The Slick Tricked punched right through and I saw blood splatter as he mule-kicked on impact. He bounded out to 37 yards and stopped- I just knew he was about to tip over, but he just stood there for 2 minutes! I could see my exit on his armpit and couldn't figure out how he was still standing! Finally I just put another arrow in him and he bolted. I knew he would last long because both arrows could have been better placed. I crisscrossed his lungs. We waited it out until 7:30, trying to double up, but allwe saw were some other 3 year old ten pointers and some does. He's got an amazing place to hunt out there and I had a blast. Not bad at all for the first hunt of the year!

This is by far my biggest bodied deer. He dressed out 181 pounds, which is gigantic for this part of Oklahoma. He doesn't have much in the rack department, but his age and body made up for it in my mind. I'm thrilled!



































*[ Post made via iPad ]*


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Here's the pics. Not the greatest but I only had my cell. He's no monster but my biggest to date. Hit both shoulder blabes. Thought he was quartered to me a hair but from the looks of the entrance and exit he was broadside. It did the trick double lunged and didn't go 60yds
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


well done congrats


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

yokelokie said:


> My 15 year old daughter took her first deer with archery equipment yesterday. Awesome hunt. You might have seen my thread. The 2 yr old was already trying to rut. His hocks were very black, greasy, and stinky. Seems kind of early.


great buck


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

huntinsonovagun said:


> Friday I had intentions of hunting a new spot I had scouted out in the spring. We had a major October cold front come through and I really anticipated good movement for my first hunt of the season. I worked long days earlier in the week so I could get off a little earlier to go hunt on Friday. Well, at noon I get a call from my best hunting buddy saying he's got 5 older bucks patterned that need to be shot (he's a property manager for a hunting club). I was a little hesitant at first because I was really excited about my new spot, but decided to give it a try and save my spot for another hunt.
> 
> I packed in my brand new Lone Wolf Alpha and set up in the same tree with Shane. We were set up by 4:30. Sometime around 5:30 I saw a buck running across a pasture headed towards us, all I noticed was the huge body! Shane identified him as "the slick 5" but he ran into the timber.
> 
> ...


cool rack. huge body


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Public land this morning. Should make 140 pretty easily.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

huntinsonovagun said:


> Friday I had intentions of hunting a new spot I had scouted out in the spring. We had a major October cold front come through and I really anticipated good movement for my first hunt of the season. I worked long days earlier in the week so I could get off a little earlier to go hunt on Friday. Well, at noon I get a call from my best hunting buddy saying he's got 5 older bucks patterned that need to be shot (he's a property manager for a hunting club). I was a little hesitant at first because I was really excited about my new spot, but decided to give it a try and save my spot for another hunt.
> 
> I packed in my brand new Lone Wolf Alpha and set up in the same tree with Shane. We were set up by 4:30. Sometime around 5:30 I saw a buck running across a pasture headed towards us, all I noticed was the huge body! Shane identified him as "the slick 5" but he ran into the timber.
> 
> ...


Nice buck Ryan. Congrats
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Public land this morning. Should make 140 pretty easily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2



Congrats Tony and fine public hunting land buck
DB


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Congratulations to Tony and everyone else that has scored.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

yea thats a stud. hell of a public land buck. well done sir


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks guys. It's been a great year all around. 

Congrats to the other guys too.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I still haven't gotten to get to go yet. It is killing me. But I still work full time for the military and started a new company. That plus a 16 month old do not = time in the woods.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*Doubled up on does last night*

Killed these 2 does yesterday evening. One in back 57 yards one in front 53 yards. Both piled up within 75 yards. Z9 and Rocket hammerheads eat em up!!!!!!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats to you guys! I am after a big 10 pointer on our SE property. I went out for 3 sits and never saw anything but a grey fox.. ugh. I'm going to hunt my SW property this week looking for a shooter buck. Good luck this week everyone.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Doe-Doe. I love it. Nothing better than multiple shots in one sit.

If you are going to get your knife dirty might as well dress 2 of them. Hopefully there wasn't too much dragging involved or at least you had help.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Im headed out for the first time on Saturday. Hopefully the thunderstorms will stay away.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats to all the successful hunters!! tmorelli that is a bruiser!!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Slick16 said:


> Congrats to all the successful hunters!! tmorelli that is a bruiser!!!


Thank you!

I'm sure proud of him. I dropped him off at the taxidermist this morning.

Here's a pic that does him justice 










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirkland (Jul 23, 2011)

What a stud! Nice buck


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm sure proud of him. I dropped him off at the taxidermist this morning.
> 
> ...




Holy cow Tony! Everytime I see another picture of that buck it gets bigger. It's starting to look like the Rampala buck! LOL


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Got this guy Wed. evening. Public land.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations Tagmaster and OkieX. Great bucks.


----------



## okieshooter777 (Dec 1, 2009)

Okie X said:


> Got this guy Wed. evening. Public land.


what part of the state? nice buck!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Great bucks guys!


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

okieshooter777 said:


> what part of the state? nice buck!


Out east between Tenkiller and Eufaula.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Lot of good bucks being taken this week. 180 class shot by one of my lease members grandson.

Cold weather in Oct is a blessing
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Lot of good bucks being taken this week. 180 class shot by one of my lease members grandson.
> 
> Cold weather in Oct is a blessing
> DB


On your lease? 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> On your lease?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No not on my lease or I would have a picture to share.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy of mine Art Brown (ABOK) let this one walk. :mg: Okie buck


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Buddy of mine Art Brown (ABOK) let this one walk. :mg: Okie buck


Your buddy is crazy...LOL


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Capt'n D said:


> Your buddy is crazy...LOL


So you think! Owns and manages his ranch. Takes a good buck to be shot. Usually five year old.

He got allot bigger than that on walls.

We hunted one buck on his ranch last year. Cant get big if you dont let them grow.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1398140&highlight=Art+Brown
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Congrats to Fred Hockett on his Oklahoma bear.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Shot this deer, my best archery deer, on Monday. Very pleased.


----------



## Yoffione (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice buck, I love the double main beam. That is cool. 










A buddy connected with this bear on opening day at my place in LeFlore County. His first bear. Good times!


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats to Fred Hockett on his Oklahoma bear. 
Way to go Fred!!!!! You guys still in the Yukon area? 
PM me and lets have a cup of coffee!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the bears and the double beamed buck. Please kill more bears. If you see one wearing a sign that says "last bear in Oklahoma" shoot it for sure.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the double main beam buck... And how about those bears nice job fellas. I live in LeFlore county and havent got squat in my bait stations. Some guys have fame and fortune and some guys have all the luck as of right now I have neither LOL!!!!! its all good though. love being out in the woods. 

Has anyone seen the Double AMin beam Buck kill by Bo conneaguer? It is truely impressive!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Let him go and watch him blow up!*


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Local Archer Drake Flecther drops a dandy from ground blind south of Muskogee

Awesome Okie buck.

Drakes Grandfather is member of my lease.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Haven't been out yet in OK this year. Got back on Sept 24th from my first ever Elk hunt in Montana, so that kind of satisfied my hunting crave for a little bit (plus my legs needed to recover). This cold snap started to give me the itch and then Tuesday on my way home from work I saw 4 bucks together, 1 nice 10 point, and it hit me like a ton of bricks. Going out this weekend to hang some stands, put of a feeder or two, and throw out the trail camera. Seeing all these Okies putting deer down doesn't help the "problem" any.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

I made a thread about this last night, but thought I would post it here too for my fellow Okies!

I wasn't really wanting to go out tonight, but my Dad wanted to hunt. With him not having as much free time as me I didn't want to keep him from wanting to go. It was a quiet evening. We got in our stands around 5:00 PM. About 7:00 I got a text from him saying he got one and to come help track it. After about 20 minutes of tracking we found her. He made a great shot. I am so happy I bought him a bow for his birthday and got him back into hunting after 31 years of him not going. PSE Stinger 50# with gold tips and a rage chisel tip. So happy and proud of my Dad!


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't need one, but asking for future reference. Any tracking dogs for hire in NE Oklahoma?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats to everyone! TKR.. that's awesome you got your dad back into hunting and he smacked a doe. I'm going to try to hunt a little for sure on Sunday.. and maybe Friday if the weather will cooperate.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> I don't need one, but asking for future reference. Any tracking dogs for hire in NE Oklahoma?


I'd offer up my beagle


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

I might take you up on that. I hunt creek county. We will have to keep in touch. In a tree up by wagoner right now.


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> I might take you up on that. I hunt creek county. We will have to keep in touch. In a tree up by wagoner right now.


Cool...good luck!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone have any experience at the Lake Arcadia bow hunt they can share with me? I hunt there Nov 1-4


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*First Kill of the year*

Shot the Doe sunday morning. The other pic is my #1 deer on my hit list this year.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Any ideas on what this storm system is going to do to do deer movement?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

D-nasty said:


> Any ideas on what this storm system is going to do to do deer movement?


Must likely will shut them down during the bad westher, but it will be good if you could get out there right when it clears up. The deer will be looking for food since the storm limited their movement.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okarcher said:


> Shot the Doe sunday morning. The other pic is my #1 deer on my hit list this year.


Thats one wide buck. Get R done Chad
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

D-nasty said:


> Any ideas on what this storm system is going to do to do deer movement?


This weekends a good moon phase. Be in the woods when rain stops.

Sunday looking pretty sweet.
DB


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

SGT_Steck said:


> Anyone have any experience at the Lake Arcadia bow hunt they can share with me? I hunt there Nov 1-4


I've done that hunt every year but this one. What zone?


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> I've done that hunt every year but this one. What zone?


I am pretty sure it is 4. I am going to have to call them and ask. My rifle hunting options don't look very good in the state so I am thinking about just putting into bow hunt out there those weekends. Where have you hunted out there? Give me some pointers since this is my first time out there. I heard they have some amazing bucks in there.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

i've hunted zone 1, and 17, 18, 19, mainly. yea there are some stud deer running around out there. my advice is take it slow do your scouting for 1 or 2 days and then hunt the others. also a little corn or attractant cant hurt. Talk to leon mixer, he knows so much about all the land, hes been there forever. told me where to sit one day and smoked a doe the next.


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

Haven't posted on here at all this year with school and work and what not, but I got to hunt last weekend for the first time this season and it was by far the best/most exciting weekend of deer hunting I've ever had. Saw two huge bucks Saturday evening right at dark, one was easily 140+. Never got an opportunity to shoot, he was facing me the whole time. Went to the same spot Sunday morning, hoping they'd show up again. They didn't show but at 8 oclock I had a different buck come in with four does. Got a shot at the buck @ 30 yds. When I went to look for the arrow about 45 minutes later, a doe came out with another good buck. Could've taken a shot at the buck, but I didn't want to end my season buck-wise in one morning, esp knowing there's a monster out there. Overall, saw 8 does and 2 bucks that morning. It was a little strange seeing those bucks running around with does this early. Could've just been coincidence I guess?

IMG_1030 by gnoble121, on Flickr
IMG_1036 by gnoble121, on Flickr
This was my first buck, and with a bow at that. After about 5 years of hunting and passing small bucks, I finally got one. Couldn't be happier! Also, he had white hooves? I'm guessing some albino genes? Guy at the processor had never seen it before. Figured I'd mount them with the euro mount I'm having done since it seems pretty rare!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Very cool gnoble! Looks like that buck has some extra white on up his leg... not just hooves.

Okarcher, can't wait to see that big one on your tailgate! Hunting with your MR7?





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Sold the MR7 was going to get me a z7 to hunt with and never got around to it so im hunting with the old back up bow a 07 Tribute that we keep around in case some won has bow trouble or don't have a bow this year it was me lol.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> i've hunted zone 1, and 17, 18, 19, mainly. yea there are some stud deer running around out there. my advice is take it slow do your scouting for 1 or 2 days and then hunt the others. also a little corn or attractant cant hurt. Talk to leon mixer, he knows so much about all the land, hes been there forever. told me where to sit one day and smoked a doe the next.


Who is Leon Mixer? I plan on packing in some corn. Will they let you use an ATV at all?


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

SGT_Steck said:


> Who is Leon Mixer? I plan on packing in some corn. Will they let you use an ATV at all?


he's the guy that runs the show. he will have a meeting with your b4 your hunt. i hunted zone 17 last year and had a good time but only saw one buck,no shot. Leon is very nice. They have only a certain number of does and bucks that can be harvested per the state, so hopefully they will still have some bucks on the list before your hunt. good advice on scouting and talking to leon
good luck


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

SGT_Steck said:


> Who is Leon Mixer? I plan on packing in some corn. Will they let you use an ATV at all?


no atv but you won't need one


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

okarcher said:


> Sold the MR7 was going to get me a z7 to hunt with and never got around to it so im hunting with the old back up bow a 07 Tribute that we keep around in case some won has bow trouble or don't have a bow this year it was me lol.


We need to keep a tally of what all that bow has and will kill. There is already a pretty long list.


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

who else is debating about going out this afternoon and playing with the weather??


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

hunter0717 said:


> who else is debating about going out this afternoon and playing with the weather??


Not me! I never really worried about Tornado Watches and Warnings b/c I live in Norman. Then on April 13th I had one come through my front yard with me and my family in the house. I get a bit more concerned now.


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

I thought about heading out tonight but think I will wait till morning.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

chev17 said:


> I thought about heading out tonight but think I will wait till morning.


I am going out first thing in the morning as well. Hopefully all this storm activity has them moving good tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Staying in this evening. Spending the evening with wife and let the storms blow through.

Hopefully make for good morning hunt. Sunshine in the morning. Strorm sure hit them Texas Longhorns!
DB


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

I should have packed up 10 minutes earlier. Soaked to the bone! Lol

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Randy I know that feeling been there myself a few times. LOL What we won't do to shoot a whitetail


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Corn on Arcadia? Check your regs to make sure. Baiting in not allowed on Public Hunting areas as of this year, per new state regs. Not sure how Arcadia is classified.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

GoDoe said:


> Corn on Arcadia? Check your regs to make sure. Baiting in not allowed on Public Hunting areas as of this year, per new state regs. Not sure how Arcadia is classified.


Check the regs. Lots of public hunting land in Ok. is corp property and still legal to bait.

DB


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

As db said if its solely corps property an not managed by the wild life department baiting is perfectly legal


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good morning. Saw a few deer. Hopefully the bucks will start trolling soon.

This 8 looked like he was looking for does.

Ill be back out there this evening.

Now time for nap!


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Been sick since Thursday morning, finally out of bed today. Headed to the woods this afternoon! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Found out today I lost my place to hunt that a family friend had been letting me hunt. He was offered a lot of money to lease it, which I understand but didn't even have the decency to tell me. Just posted signs and changed locks. I had a lot of $$$ worth of stands and feeders in there that he will not even let me go get. Now I have no place left in OK left to hunt. 

I hate how it is getting to be if you don't own or lease land you just can't hunt anymore. I just don't have that kind of money to pay for a lease or buy land.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I live on Grand Lake and bowhunt in the ne part of Oklahoma. I killed 2 does last week, saw a few bucks running together. Has anyone seen any sign of bucks following or chasing does yet? I know its a bit early, but last season I saw bucks chasing does from october 17th thru nov.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

SGT_Steck said:


> Found out today I lost my place to hunt that a family friend had been letting me hunt. He was offered a lot of money to lease it, which I understand but didn't even have the decency to tell me. Just posted signs and changed locks. I had a lot of $$$ worth of stands and feeders in there that he will not even let me go get. Now I have no place left in OK left to hunt.
> 
> I hate how it is getting to be if you don't own or lease land you just can't hunt anymore. I just don't have that kind of money to pay for a lease or buy land.


Doesn't sound like much of a friend if he won't let you get your stuff. Sounds pretty sorry to me.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

D-nasty said:


> Doesn't sound like much of a friend if he won't let you get your stuff. Sounds pretty sorry to me.


Same here. I'd get my stuff one way or another.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

lonewolf44 said:


> I live on Grand Lake and bowhunt in the ne part of Oklahoma. I killed 2 does last week, saw a few bucks running together. Has anyone seen any sign of bucks following or chasing does yet? I know its a bit early, but last season I saw bucks chasing does from october 17th thru nov.


I'm about 40 miles northwest of you and had 4 does and a fawn this morning but no horns were trailing them. It's going to be warm for the next couple of weeks so probably not a lot of action from the big boys just yet.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boomersooner23 (Mar 17, 2008)

Saw 2 small bucks fighting this morning. Not just sparring but hooking it up pretty good. Both chasing a doe. I found 3 scraps last weekend one was big and really works over. It's getting close just need a week or two and some cool weather.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Saw a buck make a scrap this morning. A couple of bucks have been kill on the lease I'm on and their hocks were dark and stinky. Did see a buck roaming this morning also.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

i saw three bucks hangin together friday eve. light sparring only


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea I had 3 groups of does come by my stand this morning, I didn't see any bucks. I sure hope it cools down again soon, that was NICE last weekend. We had a frost here monday morning. I could handle that weather all season long..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good evening hunt. Saw several deer. Couple of good decent young bucks.

There on the acorns and acorns are falling. Good to see bucks on the move


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Awesome pics DB!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

lonewolf44 said:


> I live on Grand Lake and bowhunt in the ne part of Oklahoma. I killed 2 does last week, saw a few bucks running together. Has anyone seen any sign of bucks following or chasing does yet? I know its a bit early, but last season I saw bucks chasing does from october 17th thru nov.



U hunting Delaware Co? If so, what part?


Last Thurs I was hunting in the Bernice area. Very late (too late to shoot) a trashy racked 8 comes in nose to the ground. Making all kinds of noise, anything but stealthy. His neck was swollen big time. He make a circle in front of me and went back the way he came nose to the ground the whole time.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I was ounces of trigger pressure away from ending my season tonight. He was a TALL 10 pt that would've probably made 130" but I just couldn't end my season yet. 

Of course, he had 3-4 other deer with him that I couldn't see in the brush.... i think it was a bachelor group and in my mind the big boy I've been after was probably one of them. 

I'll have to wait for our next north winds and my work schedule to align to try him again.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*Doe Management*

Had about 5 does come in Saturday morning and took these 2. So I got some meat in the freezer now I get to go after some bone!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

This Yote going die eventually.

Total dissrespect.


----------



## jcnwildlifeman (Jan 23, 2009)

Had a great hunt on Lexington WMA this evening. About 6:50 a young 6 pointer come hauling butt through the woods right at me. He had drool dripping from his mouth as he passed by at 15 yards. I could not get him to stop for a shot, figured yotes were chasing him or another hunter had spooked him. Then about 15 minutes later a young fork horn comes from the same direction and take the same path right by my stand only walking this time, could have shot him 5 times over but let him pass. Then about 3 minutes after that another fork horn probably the brother comes through same direction same path same story could have shot him 5 times over but let hims pass. I kept hoping a big boy was back in there but alas no such luck, but an awesome night of hunting anyway you look at it.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

No respect at all DB! Nice shooting Buckhavoc.


----------



## jcnwildlifeman (Jan 23, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> This Yote going die eventually.
> 
> Total dissrespect.


Totally understand. I dropped my arm guard loading up last week after hunting, found it a few days later when I went back out on the tractor to plant a food plot with a big pile of yote scat right on it. There is a yote out there that needs to die!!


----------



## jcnwildlifeman (Jan 23, 2009)

okiedeergirl said:


> As db said if its solely corps property an not managed by the wild life department baiting is perfectly legal


Just make sure you check the regs well because there are many corp properties that are managed by ODWC.


----------



## jcnwildlifeman (Jan 23, 2009)

okiedeergirl said:


> As db said if its solely corps property an not managed by the wild life department baiting is perfectly legal


I drug out the regs book and Arcadia is operated by or in cooperation with the ODWC therefore you will not be able to bait on Arcadia.


----------



## shoe337 (Sep 22, 2005)

I had 3 bucks running together all summer and up until 9-28-12. This is the only one coming in now. He is the best of the 3 and I am hoping he makes it until next year he has great potential. I am guessing he is 2.5 years old. I only have 10 acres and my home is 150 yards away. Not too bad for 3 miles out of the city limits.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

We may be in the October Lul about non for seeing big bucks at the right moment!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

DB that yote is saying piss on you! Hope you get him!


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I've seen the buck I've been after two times now. Couldn't get a shot either time, it's made me sick. I've noticed bucks starting to bust up more for the most part. I am still getting pictures of bachelor groups, but the bigger bucks are starting to run solo more and more. I've found two scrapes that were being worked over pretty hard when things were cooler but with this warm snap things have gotten stale. Last wednesday, I had four bucks in a group come in pretty close. They paired off and locked horns. Wasn't really a full on fight, but it was dang sure more intense than sparring.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

The acrons are keeping deer off my plots and good movement in daylight seems to have slowed. Give it 2 weeks and it will start to turn on.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Headed to McAlester with the recurve this weekend. Weather looks good. Hoping to see some great bucks. It will be great if I get a shot. Icing on the cake if I connect.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

yokelokie said:


> Headed to McAlester with the recurve this weekend. Weather looks good. Hoping to see some great bucks. It will be great if I get a shot. Icing on the cake if I connect.


Good luck! Didn't draw this year, maybe next year.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I'll be at McAlister this weekend too!!!!!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Still seeing a few bucks traveling together around my parts.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hoping things start cooling towards the end of the month. This is my first year hunting oklahoma. When does the pre-rut/rut traditional start picking up around SW Ok?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got a lot of does that hang out around my house all night. I was just driving in and seen a young fork horn hanging with the does. First buck I've seen following does. 


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Hoping things start cooling towards the end of the month. This is my first year hunting oklahoma. When does the pre-rut/rut traditional start picking up around SW Ok?


Welcome to OK. The OK rut is not much different than other states, the best weeks are between our blackpowder and rifle. Best of luck to you.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Hoping things start cooling towards the end of the month. This is my first year hunting oklahoma. When does the pre-rut/rut traditional start picking up around SW Ok?


The earliest I have ever seen any "chasing/dogging" was Oct 23rd. I usually think around the Middle ov Nov is best. I have seen more bucks (in person and on cam in daylight) between Nov 10-18.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> The earliest I have ever seen any "chasing/dogging" was Oct 23rd. I usually think around the Middle ov Nov is best. I have seen more bucks (in person and on cam in daylight) between Nov 10-18.


Thx, I took leave from work from Nov 1st-12th just to hunt. The area I'm hunting in closed from Nov 13-15 for controlled hunts. I'm hoping i could get it done sometime in the first 12 days of November.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> Thx, I took leave from work from Nov 1st-12th just to hunt. The area I'm hunting in closed from Nov 13-15 for controlled hunts. I'm hoping i could get it done sometime in the first 12 days of November.


No better time to be in the Okla. woods. Good luck, weather always seems to be a factor as well. Im hoping for cooler temps.
As I reflect back and look on the walls, many of my bucks were killed during those days. Seems the last few years the late dec is very good as well.
DB


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Yesterday evening watched a 3 1/2 8 point chasing/harassing does. He was pushing them hard. Going to hunt the same stand this morning to see if the buck was feeling his oats or of there's a hot doe in the area. My guess the buck is just feeling rutty.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

okarcher said:


> I'll be at McAlister this weekend too!!!!!


Sounds like we'll have OK weather. I was feeling badly for the guys who drew out last weekend... terrible weather for hunting. Glad for the rain though. I'm hearing lots of reports of early rut activity. My daughter killed a two yr old week before last that already had black hocks. Hope the big boys are cruising some this weekend. Realistically I need to get one within 20 yds with the recurve. I'm a maybe at 25, but not where I really need to be yet. Hope you have a great hunt at Big Mac. Best wishes.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

20 and in is best for me too. The weather is looking good and I hope we're getting into the cruising stage of the rut myself. Good luck! What area did you draw?


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

okarcher said:


> 20 and in is best for me too. The weather is looking good and I hope we're getting into the cruising stage of the rut myself. Good luck! What area did you draw?


Good luck Chad! Aim for the 12 buddy! Don't be shootin at any 14's! 

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Seen a couple of big boys from stand during daylight hours but no shots. Took a doe on the 6th so I've got meat in the freezer and jerky in the bag.

Taking my 9 year old son this weekend for the Youth hunt. Last year was his first year in the woods and we didn't see much. Put a new buddy stand up near my honey hole, hoping to catch one cruising Friday or Saturday.

My vacation starts the last weekend of blackpowder(November 3rd) and lasts for two full weeks. Looks like the moon will be perfect and the rut should be heating up good.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

DB, LOL, as I reflect back on the deer that I have on my wall..... I had the best luck when I was in the woods and not here sittin in my easy chair!!! LOL , na in all seriousness my best of bucks have been when a front was about to move in and the weather was just about to cool down. As far as the rut is concerned never have had great luck bow hunting during the rut, always the weeks before the rut for me. Of course the rut is about the time tht I am way to busy working the guys out in the basketball gym!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

ya the next 10 days in the 70s does not help our cause. anyone who kills a stud at this time of year in the 70s is "the Man"


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Timber Hawk said:


> ya the next 10 days in the 70s does not help our cause. anyone who kills a stud at this time of year in the 70s is "the Man"


Better than the 80s and 90s like last year!


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I've still got some good bucks in daylight on some spots catching them between bedding and feeding. Now I just need to be there at the right time.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I had my chance yesterday to shoot the best buck we have on our small lease. He came in very early and was only 7 yards away but it was just a little too dark to know it was him. He snuck around behind me and caught my scent. He didn't quite bust me really badly, just knew something was up. He ran out about 20 yards where I couldn't get a shot then trotted out to the open where I got a good look at him. Not a monster but for this hunting ground he is a stud. I will add a pic of him. He is the one off to the right.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

70's..... but the lows are in the lower 40's and that is really good!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Sgt seck.....

One feeder just wouldn't do huh? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Sgt seck.....
> 
> One feeder just wouldn't do huh?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


No those small ones are rice bran feeders we bought last year on clearance. I now know why they are on clearance. Neither of them even work. We have been just too busy to bring em home and throw em in the trash.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SGT_Steck said:


> No those small ones are rice bran feeders we bought last year on clearance. I now know why they are on clearance. Neither of them even work. We have been just too busy to bring em home and throw em in the trash.


Could they be modified reasonably for a motor and throw corn? 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

tmorelli said:


> Could they be modified reasonably for a motor and throw corn?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Possibly but the hooper is so small I just don't see em being feasible to use.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Better than the 80s and 90s like last year!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


That's what I'm thinking. Mild temps and high pressure next few days might be good. I'll be at McAlester Ammo Depo with the recurve. HOpe to see some nice ones.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I needed to get some opinions. I have a lease out by Lazy E. Every year leading up to October we get some descent bucks hanging around. But as soon as the acorns start falling they disappear and quite hitting the feeders. Now this year we have wild pigs to deal with. I am frustrated with this place because it seems like it is a perfect place to hunt and every year I am disappointed. 

Anyone have any suggestions? And don't tell me to hunt the acorns because there would have to be 1000 of me to cover all the woods where there are acorns dropping.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

SGT_Steck said:


> I needed to get some opinions. I have a lease out by Lazy E. Every year leading up to October we get some descent bucks hanging around. But as soon as the acorns start falling they disappear and quite hitting the feeders. Now this year we have wild pigs to deal with. I am frustrated with this place because it seems like it is a perfect place to hunt and every year I am disappointed.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? And don't tell me to hunt the acorns because there would have to be 1000 of me to cover all the woods where there are acorns dropping.


Hunt the travel ways between food, water and bedding areas.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

SGT_Steck said:


> I needed to get some opinions. I have a lease out by Lazy E. Every year leading up to October we get some descent bucks hanging around. But as soon as the acorns start falling they disappear and quite hitting the feeders. Now this year we have wild pigs to deal with. I am frustrated with this place because it seems like it is a perfect place to hunt and every year I am disappointed.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions? And don't tell me to hunt the acorns because there would have to be 1000 of me to cover all the woods where there are acorns dropping.


Find out which type acorns they are wanting this year... either by sighting feeding deer, or studying the contents of a killed deer. Where I hunt the deer seem to prefer a certain type acorn,,, never the same year to year. One year they will prefer water oak, red oak the next, post oak another year, etc. Once you know what acorns they want you can narrow your scouting. Good luck


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Find out which type acorns they are wanting this year... either by sighting feeding deer, or studying the contents of a killed deer. Where I hunt the deer seem to prefer a certain type acorn,,, never the same year to year. One year they will prefer water oak, red oak the next, post oak another year, etc. Once you know what acorns they want you can narrow your scouting. Good luck


Thank you, it is tough because there are so many darn acorns everywhere. I think 90% of what is there is post oak trees. It is hard to narrow it down. I found an old homestead in the middle if the woods that is pretty open in between some thick cover that looks ideal. Hopefully going today to hang a set up.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

yokelokie said:


> Find out which type acorns they are wanting this year... either by sighting feeding deer, or studying the contents of a killed deer. Where I hunt the deer seem to prefer a certain type acorn,,, never the same year to year. One year they will prefer water oak, red oak the next, post oak another year, etc. Once you know what acorns they want you can narrow your scouting. Good luck


Around here, they dont many choices. They eat blackjack acorns or they dont eat acorns!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Havent posted in a while, I hope everyone is having a safe and enjoyable season.

The deer have been hit and miss around my parts...of course do to weather patterns.

I couldnt help myself a few days ago and put a Gold Tip through this guy....I generally hold off but something got into me and I just couldnt let him walk.

Will spend my next tag vry wisley as I would hate to be with out a buck tag for the remainder of the year....I love the late season bow hunting.

Best wishes to all.


----------



## Yota4me (Jul 23, 2012)

WOW MidFlight that is an awesome buck. What did he weigh?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Super nice buck MidFlight. Congratulations.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

That is a nice one for sure MidFlight...I would sure spent a tag on him ....Congrads to all of you ...


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MidFlight said:


> Havent posted in a while, I hope everyone is having a safe and enjoyable season.
> 
> The deer have been hit and miss around my parts...of course do to weather patterns.
> 
> ...


Nice early season buck. Good luck the rest of the fall season.
DB


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Going to take my 9 yr old to Cherokee PHA tomorrow. Only been in there a couple times. Hes after his first deer on this youth gun season, so if you dont mind sharing some places he might see something I would appreciate it a bunch. Only land we can hunt is public and Im not originally from the Tahlequah or Oklahoma. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm with you. My 10 y/o wants to kill his first but can't find a place to hunt around Mustang. I won't take him on public land for gun season.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Me either. Hoping youth gun will be at least a little safer.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I killed a 9 point tuesday evening. He was following a doe, grunting every step. We saw a few other bucks chasing does while we were hunting, so they are definitely starting to rut here in ne Ok.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea Von this week I have been down at Spavinaw Hills WMA, that's where I killed the 9 point tuesday evening. I do alot of bowhunting there, part of it is in Mayes county and part is in Delaware county. I bowhunt around Ketchum some also.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife drew a muzzleloader tag nov 9-11 for the pushmataha wma hunt, does any of you fellow Okies have any tips or tricks for push? Pm's so I don't take away from this thread please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Decent movement this morning with a little buck alone and then a bunch of does and fawns. 

Nothing this evening. 

Back at it tomorrow....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

lonewolf44 said:


> Yea Von this week I have been down at Spavinaw Hills WMA, that's where I killed the 9 point tuesday evening. I do alot of bowhunting there, part of it is in Mayes county and part is in Delaware county. I bowhunt around Ketchum some also.


Relative has hunted Spav since he was a kid. His dad has hunted it since before it was a WMA. Lots of good animals, for sure.


----------



## nivekcasuc724 (Jul 3, 2006)

Just found out i may be able to get on a lease out near luther, ok has anyone here been hunting out that way and if so whats it like im originally from texas and very new to the area any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

nivekcasuc724 said:


> Just found out i may be able to get on a lease out near luther, ok has anyone here been hunting out that way and if so whats it like im originally from texas and very new to the area any help would be appreciated.


Very thick, lots of oaks.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Saw some light sparring last night


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Saw a little buck chasing a doe yesterday morning nothing yesterday evening two small bucks together this morning


----------



## SIG44 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I offer skull cleaning, whitening, and mounting on a nice plaque for a classy European mount to display your trophy. My price is $125 for deer. I am in the Tulsa area near Sperry. Hit me up if interested. Thank you.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Took my boy out and we sat on the side of a finger in a drainage. Had a big buck come from behind. 8pt or better at 30 yds or less. He kept asking where. He was freaking out. Missed out on a big chance. I told him its just a learning experience. Good morning though.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

usdi yonv said:


> Took my boy out and we sat on the side of a finger in a drainage. Had a big buck come from behind. 8pt or better at 30 yds or less. He kept asking where. He was freaking out. Missed out on a big chance. I told him its just a learning experience. Good morning though.


That's cool.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice cool morning out there, good luck boys.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome start! Just had a doe blow 25 times 50 yards away from my stand! I'll let you know if I see a squirrel


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Awesome start! Just had a doe blow 25 times 50 yards away from my stand! I'll let you know if I see a squirrel


You gotta hate that. Who knows maybe you will have a monster come in that is completely deaf.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

SGT_Steck said:


> You gotta hate that. Who knows maybe you will have a monster come in that is completely deaf.


Funny you say that! Just had my #1 target at 30 yards! No shot. The deer gods are having a time with me today.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Just had a spike cruise through, little chilly, but loving it!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Seen a 120" ten about 9 starting to warm up and get a little windy


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

My sons first buck, 8 point. 110 yard shot with a .270. 


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

918hoytman918 said:


> My sons first buck, 8 point. 110 yard shot with a .270.
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers.
> T#4CP


awesome first buck


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Decent morning. This buck was sure scent checking the does. It not long now. There diffiantly getting it on there mind. Enjoying the fall colors.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I had 2 nice bucks having a knock-down dragout fight about 80 yards from my stand this morning, while they were hooked up 2 other bucks circled around to check them out, one decent 8 point walked right under me, was a cool thing to watch.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted outside of Seiling Wednesday in the big wind. Saw 20 deer come on to wheat with 8 being bucks. They were not bothering each other or dogging any of the dozen or so does either. 

Shot a doe and over night the coyotes ate and or carried off every last piece of her. Land owners say the yotes are really bad in the area. Would have been good information to have had one night sooner.

East of Norman all my pics are still at night. Food plots and feeder.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

GoDoe said:


> Shot a doe and over night the coyotes ate and or carried off every last piece of her. Land owners say the yotes are really bad in the area. Would have been good information to have had one night sooner.


You didn't know?....or at least assume they were bad in western OK?

They are bad. Why did you leave her?



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longbeard2212 (Nov 23, 2009)

Was informed some $#!%head was participating in youth rifle out of my treestand! Shot at something then ran off. Hope he tripped, Lol


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Just a few does on the hillside this evening. Very windy.

Im ready to shoot a doe in the morning.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Had 3 small bucks and a fawn under neath me this evening. Came in around 530ish. All younguns, but I did arrow a couple armadillos this evening though. Second one took off with my arrow and caught him down a hole to retrieve my arrow, thank goodness for lighted nocks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am tired of this heat. I am ready for it to cool off this coming weekend. I am pumped to get after em this weekend. Gonna be my first real weekend of hunting.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yesterday morning was pretty cold but last nite and this morning man it was warm. 
I did finally get some deer to show up under me. Had 2 small doe walk right under me. Hard not to put one down but they still had a few spots.

But I running into the same issue I had last season. Deer are around my stand 1-2hrs before sunrise and showing up rite after shooting lights gone in the evenings. Makes it hard to get in and out. Plus all the bucks have been showing up at night on the trail cam. 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

had a big doe come by me this morning at 745 this morning she was moving fast and acted like she was being chased so i let her walk at 15 yards still kicking myself for it didn't see another deer all morning... i guess that's how it goes with my luck if i would have smoked her the p&y i want would have blown out of there.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

2 nights ago, just after dark I had about 6 - 8 does under me (hard to tell as they were moving around a lot. Then 2 bucks came in and started chasing them really hard. One buck was a 2.5 year old and the other one, not sure, because it was so dark. But the point is, they were chasing hard, grunting, putting on quite a show. The does just ran from them in circles and tried to eat undisturbed, but the bucks were persistant. Fun times.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Is anyone doing any light rattling or using any scents yet?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Is anyone doing any light rattling or using any scents yet?


Not me. Maybe in a week or so.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah I am in total agreement with this T, think it will be a good weekend to do so when the cooler temps arrived. 



tmorelli said:


> Not me. Maybe in a week or so.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heat/Wind not helping.

Had big doe under me before shooting light. Saw a big buck driving into ranch, ranch hand saw it as well in open pasture. Im thinking next weekend pre rut will be in full swing. Seeing alot of different bucks on trail cams right now at nighttime.

Think Ill take some vacation time on cool calm days. Moon getting brighter each day. Full moon on 29th. 

Deer are on the dropping acorns on my lease. Surprised to see so many persimmons not being eaten. 

Had three yotes come across the field, tried my best to call them. Spent last two windy days walking looking for rubs and not finding any. 
DB


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

My son hung up his bow this weekend and grabbed the .270. Got his first gun kill taking out a "target" doe, she was 104 pounds field dressed. She has busted me so many times in the past three years, so glad he got her.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

evasiveone said:


> My son hung up his bow this weekend and grabbed the .270. Got his first gun kill taking out a "target" doe, she was 104 pounds field dressed. She has busted me so many times in the past three years, so glad he got her.


Congrats to your son. Heard very little shots in my area.
DB


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah congrats to your son. Glad some Okies did some good because we sure didn't thurs-sun. Cameras show all night movement 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok this may not be the place to ask but how do you guys find leases to hunt family friends neighbors or what i always had a place to hunt back in texas but since moving up here the only place i have been able to go is lake thunderbird and i do not care for it to much. No one out there gives a rats a** about your hunt i had an older man fire a cross bow my way saturday morning because he saw me turn my head and though i was a deer not fun stuff for me. anyways just looking for some guidance on how to get on a place that isnt over run by idiots with deadly weapons that wants to shoot anything that moves (literally) any advice is appreciated


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

bearman! said:


> Ok this may not be the place to ask but how do you guys find leases to hunt family friends neighbors or what i always had a place to hunt back in texas but since moving up here the only place i have been able to go is lake thunderbird and i do not care for it to much. No one out there gives a rats a** about your hunt i had an older man fire a cross bow my way saturday morning because he saw me turn my head and though i was a deer not fun stuff for me. anyways just looking for some guidance on how to get on a place that isnt over run by idiots with deadly weapons that wants to shoot anything that moves (literally) any advice is appreciated


I've been here for a year and I think although it is unfortunate you either 1. Must know someone who has land and will allow you to hunt or. 2. Be rich. 

I've been looking for a place to kill a doe for meat. Don't care if I need to wait until Jan but everyone I have talked with want 500-1000 for a doe which is a joke. 

However, I can't complain for it is their land. 

I'm just getting to hunt one or two weekends this year but it will be in TX.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Volleypro said:


> I've been here for a year and I think although it is unfortunate you either 1. Must know someone who has land and will allow you to hunt or. 2. Be rich.
> 
> I've been looking for a place to kill a doe for meat. Don't care if I need to wait until Jan but everyone I have talked with want 500-1000 for a doe which is a joke.
> 
> ...


see all im wanting is a place closer to than 7 hours which is how far it is to get back home and to make that trip every weekend is un-reasonable the only piece of land i have found was way over priced the guy wanted 1200 for a 40 acre tract but like you said its there land and they can ask however much they want i on the other hand do not make near enough to afford that


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

bearman! said:


> see all im wanting is a place closer to than 7 hours which is how far it is to get back home and to make that trip every weekend is un-reasonable the only piece of land i have found was way over priced the guy wanted 1200 for a 40 acre tract but like you said its there land and they can ask however much they want i on the other hand do not make near enough to afford that


Call me the choir. . The land I can hunt in TX is 10 hours away and the deer are awesome "pic below of one". That is why I would love to just find a place for meat around here. Hell! I'd be happy if I'm not allowed to kill anything if I could just go sit in the woods.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bearman! said:


> Ok this may not be the place to ask but how do you guys find leases to hunt family friends neighbors or what i always had a place to hunt back in texas but since moving up here the only place i have been able to go is lake thunderbird and i do not care for it to much. No one out there gives a rats a** about your hunt i had an older man fire a cross bow my way saturday morning because he saw me turn my head and though i was a deer not fun stuff for me. anyways just looking for some guidance on how to get on a place that isnt over run by idiots with deadly weapons that wants to shoot anything that moves (literally) any advice is appreciated


Attend the backwoods show. Guys there with leases. Oklahoma has lots of good public hunting, buy the public hunting land book frm wildlife dept. Just got to be willing to take the time to go scout them.
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Just got back from my first long bow hunt at McAlester Army Ammunition Plant. Had a great time, but only saw 4 deer in 27 hrs in the stand. We got stuck on a hill top with no deer. But the overall experience was great. My dad and I drew out together, so we had a good time. I plan on applying every year. Hope to go back soon and hunt a different spot.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

yokelokie said:


> Just got back from my first long bow hunt at McAlester Army Ammunition Plant. Had a great time, but only saw 4 deer in 27 hrs in the stand. We got stuck on a hill top with no deer. But the overall experience was great. My dad and I drew out together, so we had a good time. I plan on applying every year. Hope to go back soon and hunt a different spot.


Do they assign you an area you can hunt? Looks like awesome area down there.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well I saw the best buck I have on camera saturday morning around 8:30. he was running does and grunting like crazy. I heard him do a tending grunt a few times and wouldn't u know i failed to take my grunt tube with me. the closest he got was 70 yards in some thick stuff. it was a good weekend overall tho. My brother shot a couple does and we saw a lot of buck movement.
OH and my 8 yr old nephew shot his first deer. a funky little 4 point.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

McAlester AAP is the best time you will have an probably never kill a deer. The harvest numbers are horrible if you look at the number of deer compared to the number of hunted days. But there is the alure of those big ole deer they show you the pictures of.

It is fun but if you spent as much time in the woods at your familiar hunting spots and didn't get or see a deer you would never go back. Having said all that I still put in every year. It is worth the time just for the experience and the challange.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

GoDoe said:


> McAlester AAP is the best time you will have an probably never kill a deer. The harvest numbers are horrible if you look at the number of deer compared to the number of hunted days. But there is the alure of those big ole deer they show you the pictures of.
> 
> It is fun but if you spent as much time in the woods at your familiar hunting spots and didn't get or see a deer you would never go back. Having said all that I still put in every year. It is worth the time just for the experience and the challange.


I hunted McAlester once and that was the last time I would go. Day before the hunt I ran into guys scouting in the woods and I could smell the cologne on them before I walked up to them. Lots of hours on stand to see few deer is just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

My youngest son did get a doe Sunday evening they came to the plot instead of walking by it to the acorns so I think the acorns are getting ate up in my area.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Been to MCAAP twice...I have no desire to go back, well for deer anyway. First time was the doe shotgun hunt with my Dad. Killed a doe with literally minutes to get back to the truck for escort out. That was a neat hunt, since my Dad (who has passed) was with me. 2nd time was the long bow hunt. I think I saw 2 deer in 20 something hours on stand.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Mcalester was my first ever bowhunt. I was hooked for life. It still a great draw and one of the best hunts in the state.

Hunting with a recurve the odds go way down. One of my lease members killed a 151 class buck there last year.

I worked on the base for a year and I assure you there are some monstors on the base. Thats was 23 years ago.


Sure happy to see the cool weather coming just into for pre rut.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Slick16 said:


> Well I saw the best buck I have on camera saturday morning around 8:30. he was running does and grunting like crazy. I heard him do a tending grunt a few times and wouldn't u know i failed to take my grunt tube with me. the closest he got was 70 yards in some thick stuff. it was a good weekend overall tho. My brother shot a couple does and we saw a lot of buck movement.
> OH and my 8 yr old nephew shot his first deer. a funky little 4 point.
> View attachment 1502864


Glad to see that smile. Congrats on successfull youth hunt. Tough weather that three days.
DB


----------



## ararslinger (Jun 28, 2012)

Turkey hunted Black Kettle once, it was pretty crowded. Any of you guys ever deer hunted that during archery season?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ararslinger said:


> Turkey hunted Black Kettle once, it was pretty crowded. Any of you guys ever deer hunted that during archery season?


Got some buddies that gun hunt there ever year with good success. They get off the main roads and get deep in the woods, key to most public hunting.
DB


----------



## ararslinger (Jun 28, 2012)

Though we were there in april we did see quite a bit of deer. Definately different terrain for me. Might try to get back out there someday. Also lot of quail , they are pretty much gone from my area now.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ararslinger said:


> Though we were there in april we did see quite a bit of deer. Definately different terrain for me. Might try to get back out there someday. Also lot of quail , they are pretty much gone from my area now.


Quail numbers are way down. Still good turkey hunting, very popular. Buddys shoot some dandys. They made friends with landowner to cross and get to back side of the public hunting.
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone hear anything about the size of deer that is coming out of Cross Timbers WMA? I haven't really been able to find much info on the place since it is so new.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> Anyone hear anything about the size of deer that is coming out of Cross Timbers WMA? I haven't really been able to find much info on the place since it is so new.


You can call the bioligists for that WMA and ask questions. I suggest you get that info and call them. Its there job!
DB


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Got this doe Saturday morning. She was with four others including a set of triplets. I took my girls out on Friday they are 8 and 5. They just sat with me. We seen two yearlings Friday evening they were excited to see a deer. It was my 5 year olds first time sitting with me.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

spcfoor said:


> Got this doe Saturday morning. She was with four others including a set of triplets. I took my girls out on Friday they are 8 and 5. They just sat with me. We seen two yearlings Friday evening they were excited to see a deer. It was my 5 year olds first time sitting with me.



Enjoy the moment they grow up very fast, I have some great memories of my daughter sitting with me in a tree stand while deer hunting. Did shoot a doe Saturday morning. What a beautiful morning. Saw nine deer all does except a 4 point. Buddy watched a nice buck grunting across the creek while moving some does. Do believe the pre rut is right around the corner. Think next weekend if cooler weather comes in and stays a few days.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> You can call the bioligists for that WMA and ask questions. I suggest you get that info and call them. Its there job!
> DB


Ya, I eventually will. Just wondering if anyone's heard anything about the size of deer coming off the place. I know that its a pretty new WMA.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> You can call the bioligists for that WMA and ask questions. I suggest you get that info and call them. Its there job!
> DB


The biologists always tell the truth....hahahahaha


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ba3darcher said:


> Enjoy the moment they grow up very fast,


That's the truth...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VonH said:


> The biologists always tell the truth....hahahahaha



Most I know are really good guys. There not telling you where to hunt. They will explain the size of deer and what has been killed often times. More hunters that use it keeps there jobs more secure. 

Time I drew into Fort Gibson refuge. I called the bioligist and he told me what fields to scout and showed me two bucks he spotted in that area with pictures. I scouted them but they were no where to be found the day of hunt.
DB


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Had my first evening in the woods of the season. I wasn't hunting, but I was hanging stands and preparing for this weekend. It was a mess!!! I took my grandpa to "help", who is in his mid-70's. He is always fun, but never makes things easy. We show up and I was already frustrated since we only had about an hour of light. I throw my card in the computer to check the camera and go off to hang a stand. Come back and my computer has deleted my pictures! And I saw some bucks in the little upload window!! Crap!! Then, I put some corn in my feeder and next thing I know, he is taking a leak not 10 feet from my feeder. Thanks Grandpa! He says, "I peed on the base of my tree on time and climbed up in it, turned around, and killed an 8 point. So don't worry about it." Oh grandpa. We'll test his theory this weekend...No pictures and pee everywhere!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Blaze, first off, Man I wish I had my grandpa around to go with me.... Man I miss him.... So enjoy that moment, one day you will be sitting in a tree laughing at the time you took your grandpa to the deer woods to hang stands. As far as pissing on your tree, well my little brother would always go over and piss on my area so that the big bucks would spook on over to his spot, LOL, he couldn't understand why I was still smoking big deer and I just thought I was the worlds greatest hunter. It wasn't until we got a few years older that he learned that this wasn't always a bad thing especially during certain times of the rut when bucks were cruising looking for anthing to get into. Well the ole grandpa is right, he may have did you a favor! Who knows... one day while your bored not seeing anything in your stand laughing at the times you and your grandpa had, you might just get down and piss on that very same tree! Dude takes this with a kind-heart, one day we will be that grandpa and I sure hope my grandkids take me along for the walk so I can piss on their tree!!!! Happy Hunting friend and send us a pic of your grandpa's deer.


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

buckhavoc said:


> blaze, first off, man i wish i had my grandpa around to go with me.... Man i miss him.... So enjoy that moment, one day you will be sitting in a tree laughing at the time you took your grandpa to the deer woods to hang stands. As far as pissing on your tree, well my little brother would always go over and piss on my area so that the big bucks would spook on over to his spot, lol, he couldn't understand why i was still smoking big deer and i just thought i was the worlds greatest hunter. It wasn't until we got a few years older that he learned that this wasn't always a bad thing especially during certain times of the rut when bucks were cruising looking for anthing to get into. Well the ole grandpa is right, he may have did you a favor! Who knows... One day while your bored not seeing anything in your stand laughing at the times you and your grandpa had, you might just get down and piss on that very same tree! Dude takes this with a kind-heart, one day we will be that grandpa and i sure hope my grandkids take me along for the walk so i can piss on their tree!!!! Happy hunting friend and send us a pic of your grandpa's deer.


agree 100%


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

spcfoor said:


> Got this doe Saturday morning. She was with four others including a set of triplets. I took my girls out on Friday they are 8 and 5. They just sat with me. We seen two yearlings Friday evening they were excited to see a deer. It was my 5 year olds first time sitting with me.


Congrats.....that is awesome.

Took my little girl out last week.....didn't shoot.....you can see why..... we had a blast.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

blazeC2 said:


> Had my first evening in the woods of the season. I wasn't hunting, but I was hanging stands and preparing for this weekend. It was a mess!!! I took my grandpa to "help", who is in his mid-70's. He is always fun, but never makes things easy. We show up and I was already frustrated since we only had about an hour of light. I throw my card in the computer to check the camera and go off to hang a stand. Come back and my computer has deleted my pictures! And I saw some bucks in the little upload window!! Crap!! Then, I put some corn in my feeder and next thing I know, he is taking a leak not 10 feet from my feeder. Thanks Grandpa! He says, "I peed on the base of my tree on time and climbed up in it, turned around, and killed an 8 point. So don't worry about it." Oh grandpa. We'll test his theory this weekend...No pictures and pee everywhere!


That's good stuff.....

Exactly.....Buckhavoc


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

blazeC2 said:


> Had my first evening in the woods of the season. I wasn't hunting, but I was hanging stands and preparing for this weekend. It was a mess!!! I took my grandpa to "help", who is in his mid-70's. He is always fun, but never makes things easy. We show up and I was already frustrated since we only had about an hour of light. I throw my card in the computer to check the camera and go off to hang a stand. Come back and my computer has deleted my pictures! And I saw some bucks in the little upload window!! Crap!! Then, I put some corn in my feeder and next thing I know, he is taking a leak not 10 feet from my feeder. Thanks Grandpa! He says, "I peed on the base of my tree on time and climbed up in it, turned around, and killed an 8 point. So don't worry about it." Oh grandpa. We'll test his theory this weekend...No pictures and pee everywhere!


HA! Nice post, gotta love ol' gramps!


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah I was happy to have him with me. I'll have plenty of other chances to see deer in my life.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

This is really my first year to bow hunt so I haven't ever really had the opportunity to be in the field in the early action. For the guys who like to do all day sits, at what point to you decide to go ahead and start pulling all day hunts?


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

D-nasty said:


> This is really my first year to bow hunt so I haven't ever really had the opportunity to be in the field in the early action. For the guys who like to do all day sits, at what point to you decide to go ahead and start pulling all day hunts?


DNasty!!! Cool Name, dude this would just have to depend on how the weather is for me... I like the allday sits why it is very cold, yet this weekend will be the allday sit for me on saturday!... Good Luck to ya DNasty


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks! Any more input keep it coming. I'm just trying to figure out when everybody expects there to be all day movement. I know there's a lot of variables between estrous, moon, weather, etc. Just a lot to think about so I like to get as many opinions as I can.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Cold front this weekend will be great I think. Depends on the weather for the first weekend in Nov. Also going to watch the weather and may take off the 9th for an all day sit. The first couple weeks always seem to be good, but if I am going to spend all day on stand I want cooler temps. (really would like some falling snow as well)


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

D-nasty said:


> Thanks! Any more input keep it coming. I'm just trying to figure out when everybody expects there to be all day movement. I know there's a lot of variables between estrous, moon, weather, etc. Just a lot to think about so I like to get as many opinions as I can.



This weekend close to full moon. New full moon the 29th. Might give some of that midday hunting a shot this weekend. Pre rut should be starting and bucks will be active with this cold front. Anytime when rut hits is time to be in the woods.

Not as young as I once was. Just cant handle all day any more.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I sit all day whenever I'm inspired. If I'm comfortable, i stay. I'll push hard during the rut or over food in very cold weather but I'll also sit all day sometimes in the early season if its not too hot. 

Last year, i killed an opening day deer at 1215. I've killed lots between 11 and 1 over the years even outside the rut or extreme cold. 

Let the wind swirl or turn wrong on me and I'll bail even at prime time though.

I've also found myself going in mid morning and staying til dark more often over the last few years....it has some advantages. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> I've also found myself going in mid morning and staying til dark more often over the last few years....it has some advantages.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


During the week, it has been pretty much evening hunts only, except for the weekends.

Now that I can do it, (one job instead of two) this is something that I want to do more of.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

blazeC2 said:


> Had my first evening in the woods of the season. I wasn't hunting, but I was hanging stands and preparing for this weekend. It was a mess!!! I took my grandpa to "help", who is in his mid-70's. He is always fun, but never makes things easy. We show up and I was already frustrated since we only had about an hour of light. I throw my card in the computer to check the camera and go off to hang a stand. Come back and my computer has deleted my pictures! And I saw some bucks in the little upload window!! Crap!! Then, I put some corn in my feeder and next thing I know, he is taking a leak not 10 feet from my feeder. Thanks Grandpa! He says, "I peed on the base of my tree on time and climbed up in it, turned around, and killed an 8 point. So don't worry about it." Oh grandpa. We'll test his theory this weekend...No pictures and pee everywhere!


I really enjoyed your post because I have the same thing going with my Dad, who is approaching 70 yr. We just returned from a recurve hunt at McAlester Army Ammo Plant. He and I spent 27 hrs in the stand over 2 1/2 days. MERCY!!! He doesn't hear very well so he makes a LOT more noise than he realizes in the stand. When he "whispers" I'm sure the deer can hear him a mile away. Since he doesn't hunt much he is constantly doing counter-productive stuff. I just roll my eyes to myself, chuckle on the inside, and remind myself that I'm sure blessed to have a Dad. He's an awesome man and a wonderful father. Someday when he's gone, I will cherish the times we spent together in the woods. By the way, he did take a shot at a doe with his recurve. 18 yds and his arrow deflected off a limb. That was pretty cool and we will re-live that moment for a long time. Congratulations on having a grandfather that goes to the woods with you. Hope you have great success this season. Best wishes.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Just moved from Wichita to Edmond. Anyone from around here and know any decent areas (not spots, just general areas)? Wouldn't mind just taking a few does for the freezer.
I'll do some research on public areas but curious if anyone needed some deer management. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

JustinKansas said:


> Just moved from Wichita to Edmond. Anyone from around here and know any decent areas (not spots, just general areas)? Wouldn't mind just taking a few does for the freezer.
> I'll do some research on public areas but curious if anyone needed some deer management.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


I live in Edmond, hunting areas around the area are very hard to find. My lease is 3 hours away, if I'm pressed for time Canton WMA is pretty good and only an hours drive from Edmond.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Bummer to hear. I might have to put my door knocking shoes on soon!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Guys I drive a bus route in the mornings just to be able to see what I was today. I figure if I cant go hunting then I might as well get paid for scouting!!!! Anyways, Driving my bus route this morning... 6:30 back country road spot a big buck entering the road... thinking this boy is gonna see my lights and dart across, so I start to slpw dwn anyways. Good thing, because he acted as if I was never there, had his head down the whole entire way across the road. I see does and small buck there every now and then, so he must have been sniffing one or the other. Man he was good buck, got my blood pumping, think Firday might have to be a personal day for this ole boy! They are about to get it on their mind and get stupid for a little bit!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

D More hunters that use it keeps there jobs more secure.
[/QUOTE said:


> Being a state worker also, I can assure you that the # of hunters that use their information has ZERO to do with job security....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VonH said:


> Being a state worker also, I can assure you that the # of hunters that use their information has ZERO to do with job security....


I would like to think area bioligists wouldnt be rude and un helpfull to anyone who would call. Got several buddies who work for wildlife agencys and most are pretty friendly guys willing to help anyone.
DB


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't guess anyone on here needs a hunting partner i know its a shot in the dark but I have had a hell of a time trying to find a place to hunt that isnt run over public land.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just keeps getting tougher and tougher to find land that isn't leased or run over public land.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

It is my goal to buy some land one of these days. It is sad because it has gotten to be if you don't own land or lease it you are not going to get to hunt. I just need to be able to afford a section of land in a prime area. Maybe in 30 years!!!LOL


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hmm. 

I grew up in TN and AL. I had family/friend land and some of my own too.... plus some leases because the public sucked. 

When i moved to OK, i didn't deer hunt the first year because i didnt have access. Then the next year i made a friend that had a 160 and he showed me around some public. 

I heard all this same talk about duck hunting here....crowds everywhere. I've yet to see crowds like back in TN and have killed hundreds of ducks and several deer and turkeys over the laat three years without spending a dime.

Today, I have access to some decent private ground through friends but almost exclusively hunt public. 

Guys, the public land here is way better than most states and every "affordable" lease I've seen. Maybe look harder at what is available. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

tmorelli said:


> Guys, the public land here is way better than most states and every "affordable" lease I've seen. Maybe look harder at what is available.


I agree! Although I wouldn't mind hunting private land and having a place all to myself, I really don't mind hunting public land. The only real complaint I have about it is the long drive to get there..lol. I haven't really ran into any unsafe hunters yet (knock on wood), but that type of stuff I would image i'd take personal. I wouldn't really mind walking into the woods and finding a fellow hunter in my tree stand, or having hunters walk by my stand while i'm hunting, I don't think I'd even care if someone stole one of my stands, but if your out there shooting at moving bushes when your well aware that other hunters and their children are out and about!!!, thats what will PISSSSSSS me off... Luckly it hasn't happened to me yet and hopefully it never will.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

It was one hot evening. Decided to do a little mid season scouting. This fat boy was sweating.

Im sure excited about the cold front coming.

Found hardly no rubs. No scrapes. Very few oaks that are falling. Few red oaks.

Primitive season they may do well this weekend. Other than full moon there getting a good weekend to start.
DB


----------



## Eddief81 (Oct 24, 2012)

I hunt public in creek county and love it. There is enough that you can get out where no one else is. I've had some pretty good luck too


----------



## Cadet (Aug 21, 2010)

I hunted public last year. Got a couple stands stolen, but shot a P & Y buck so it was worth it.

Decided to try the lease route this year, but so far I have paid a lot of money to get pics of does! I'm optimistic if the does stay around, hopefully some bucks will accompany them very soon. Time will tell.

Bonus - Haven't got anything stolen so far!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Seeing a lot of buck trolling and chasing last few days. About hit a buck yesterday morning chasing and had a friends wife hit a 150" ten chasing going to work. Its starting and I think the cool weather this weekend could really get things going. Also noticed all my doe groups have gotten busted up not getting the same groups coming to camera more singles just this week. I'll still have stick and string this weekend but good luck to all going out this weekend. Don't forget the orange!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Bucking the wind up to NW Oklahoma to bow hunt for the next 3 days. I saw several deer moving around yesterday morning out east of Norman and 4 new scrapes around my 2 acre food plot. I believe their juices are starting to flow and this weather is coming at a perfect time.

Hope to be posting some pics over the next few days.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Have got some really good pics in the last week. Looks like single bucks out moving through doe areas. Hope this cold front will have them on their feet during daylight hours. Might even miss part of the OU/ND game to hunt.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Bucks were out searching this PM. Only saw one doe on a neighbors feeder, which is odd. Usually see 10 or so on the feeder. Saw two bucks and sis in law saw one. Thats good for me. I think I saw 3 bucks all of last year...


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

It's 0415 and i'm up playing on archery talk cause this weather has me to stoked to sleep... good luck to all of you that can get out in the woods this morning should be good later morning going off the moon.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Meat hunting this weekend. We only have one deer in the freezer so far this year... way behind. Sure would like to get a couple of year and a half does.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Had buck chasing doe on my bus route this morning... hahahaha get paid to scout.... taking off at 2 today, gonna get an early start at my weekend hunt... with a bow!!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ya... its kill'n me having to be at work right now...


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

it sure is good to back in OK> i'm back from my 5 weeks of training and ready to get in the woods, spent most of the morning gripping the sides of my stand so i wouldnt get bucked off. lol. i'm home now, but will head back out in an hour or so, going to move a stand, and put in a ground blind.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm not sitting all day until I know the bucks are in the chase phase of the rut. Here is a moon activity chart for Oklahoma on Saturday. Early morning and 5:00 to 6:30 ought to be good movement with this front.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I wanted to post that the buck I had on camera early this fall was killed by a 15 y.o. kid on the property next to mine during youth rifle. I'm happy for him but it does let the wind out if your sails knowing he is not around the area anymore. He scored 173"
View attachment 1506431


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Great looking buck....I'm sure he is pretty excited.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Have got some really good pics in the last week. Looks like single bucks out moving through doe areas. Hope this cold front will have them on their feet during daylight hours. Might even miss part of the OU/ND game to hunt.


Probably gonna watch the game while I am packing to go to Indiana to hunt next week. 

Since the guy I am hunting with is a big ND fan, I'm hoping to have one up on him with a sooner win.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

My son drew out on a youth controlled hunt this weekend, I get to take him using a muzzleloader on the same WMA that I have been bowhunting all season, and the weather is gonna be perfect. I saw 3 bucks thursday morning,the last time I was in there,and one of them was a Huge 10 pointer, and my buddy killed a 4 and a half year old 8 pointer that morning there. It is going to be a blast, I very seldom see him this excited. I sure hope a decent buck comes by.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Seen 4 does, a button head and a 6pt tonight. The action started about 5:30 and all the deer where pretty scittish with the wind blowing that hard.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Nothing moved on our private ground til dark. Then a doe came on the plot. Very skittish, got nervous and left. Got just off edge, snorted and ran. Another deer i couldn't see snorted at her.

I pulled a card nearby and very little daytime activity over the last week. 

I'm still pumped for tomorrow. Back in the same stand I killed my buck out of earlier this year. First time since 10/6.
It's a good safe buck travel corridor where they can scent check some plots from distance and pick up a few acorns along the way. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Same thing here TMorelli, no movement til the last minute of light. Hope it is better tomorrow morning.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Took a doe this evening. Glad to have the meat. Going out for more manana. Takin' the smoke pole. Bow hunted last muzzle load season, but need the this time. Sure was great to hear that buzzcut stick in the ground on the far side of that doe. Watched her go down in 35 yds. It was all over in less than a minute. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess the winds should be calming down tomorrow. Hopefully that will help. Going out in the A.M to a stand I hung last Sunday. First time hunt'n it. Hopefully I could bring home some meat....


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Leaving for my stand in about an hour. Wind is great and temps are better! Carrying my X-Force and a .54 fullstock Hawken flinter that I built. Hope to post a pic or two later. Good luck OKIES!

BOOMER


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Good luck, Ill be heading out in a hour or so. Moon sure was bright last night. Full on 29th

Not overly excited about hunting these full moon mornings. Check some trail cams and see what the movement been like.

No smoke pole for me. Should be able to tell if deer are moving from the shots fired. Good luck to all yu Okies this morning.
DB

Take pictures.
DB


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Going to be heading out in a hour or so as well. My Wife is coming with me for her first ever sit. She is pretty excited.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tagged out on public land. He's bigger than the last. Ive gotten both bucks I've been after!

Teaser pic. More soon.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Congrats tmorelli. I just missed a big ole coyote at 12 yards. All my fault tho I rushed it and grazed his chest. 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

how many shots are you guys hearing this morning. I am having to work till noon. My boy texted me about 0830 and said he had arrowed a buck but havent heard back yet, said he was going to bowhunt till he got one with his bow this year. Looks like he may have gotten it done.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Tmorelli you lucky son of a gun. Congrats, can't wait to see more pics. 

B-E-A-utiful morning in the woods though. Had a 2 yr old 5x5 come in to some light rattling at about 0800. Walked right by me tree. 

I heard 1 shot so far this morning. Other then that not much action in my parts right now. 

Pulling an all-dayer today, so ill post movement when I see it.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I heard about 3-4 shots one really close. 

Best part was I saw a group of 6 doe and fawn with a big tall and wide 8pt following behind. There was a group of orange vest north of them in rhe next field they never saw the deer. They would have had a 100yd shot maybe. 

Should brought my black powder I guess might have got a chance to shoot him. Just to far for a bow but think I may move closer see if I can get a shot. Glad I invested in the run'n'gun setup.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh congrats Tmorelli that a nice buck look almost like a mule deer rack.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

A couple of small bucks started sparring lightly right after my last post. 

1145: had a small buck and two does walk by about a 100 yrds from me. They were feeding.

1230: heard some rattling.


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Tagged out on public land. He's bigger than the last. Ive gotten both bucks I've been after!
> 
> Teaser pic. More soon.
> 
> ...


Simply awesome.....what a year.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Had a good first morning out for the season. Had deer moving from first light until about 11:00. Saw 4 small bucks and 7 does. Got two decent ones on the trail cam finally. Been a slow year for me so far. Heard 3 or 4 shots this morning.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Had a 3 yr old 8 point cruise through at 9:00... the only deer I saw all morning. Heard only 2 shots from muzzleloaders. Going back this afternoon .


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Okie101 said:


> Simply awesome.....what a year.


Agreed! I've been so incredibly blessed. 

Here's a better pic.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

And just for fun... here's some pics of him through a spotting scope a few weeks ago.




























Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Agreed! I've been so incredibly blessed.
> 
> Here's a better pic.
> 
> ...



Very impressive Tony for sure. Congrats on getting R done. Two on public like that is so impressive to me.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Very impressive Tony for sure. Congrats on getting R done. Two on public like that is so impressive to me.
> DB


Thanks Dan! To be honest, it impressed me too. 

I watched both of these deer preseason and built my plan off what I expected the public pressure to make them do. I got lucky....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats morelli, you've had a season most only dream about!


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Thanks Dan! To be honest, it impressed me too.
> 
> I watched both of these deer preseason and built my plan off what I expected the public pressure to make them do. I got lucky....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Think it was pretty smart, with just a little luck. Love it when a plan comes together......:wink:

Glad to see you have a great year like this.....love the pics.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Had good deer movement this evening except it didn't start til almost 7. Did have a 3yr old pushing some does around out in a field and some young bucks cruising the outer edge. And congrats! Toni on both bucks got to love the years when it all comes together.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Good luck guys!

I woke up at 5 this morning, ready to go!....but I'm laying here in bed watching the news, browsing AT and living vicariously through you so don't disappoint. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

I'll be out of state hunting this week.....

Packing up and leaving in a few hours.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yesterday was my first day out for the Oklahoma season. I had a lot of activity in the morning. 4 small bucks and 7 does. One little four point was chasing does all over the place. Went back out in the evening and saw 5 does and had this guy come in about 5:45. My biggest bow buck to date. 154lb 10 point. And an excellent blood trail as you can probably guess...! I'll put more pics in my personal thread.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice deer blaze.

Congrats.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Had a great morning! 4 bucks which 2 of were borderline shooters both 3yr old both in that 120-125" range could have shot one of the two which was a 120" 8pt very tall and semetrical, little short on tine length and very tempting. Had the first 3yr old and 2yr old fighting about 125yds from me around 8am. Steady deer movement up to about 9:30. All in all seen 4 bucks & 9 does. Seen chasing and cruising this morning.


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great morning out at Lake Thunderbird. Most folks are out for black powder leaving the whole place for me hunting archery. I saw 7 does and 2 bucks. One of the bucks was a great deer.

Here is a doe I shot this am. I woke up late about 7:15 and got out there about 8:30. Walked in and didnt even get set up. Here they all came. She gave me a brief 30 yard shot and I took it. quartering away, but I didnt get a good pass through. Great blood trail for about 80 yards and I found her easily. Great day to be in the woods.......


----------



## okiedeergirl (Aug 16, 2011)

Deer activity has been slow on the corps land I'm hunting sign all over just no movement not sure what the deal is around here


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Anyone seeing movement this after noon?


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Congrats on the doe davs!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

shootnrelease said:


> Congrats on the doe davs!


And blaze too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you need a tag to shoot coyote? I'm in stand right now and my internet isn't the fastest in the woods. Anyone know?


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Do you need a tag to shoot coyote? I'm in stand right now and my internet isn't the fastest in the woods. Anyone know?


Nope. Just a hunting license.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

TKR Reptiles said:


> Nope. Just a hunting license.


Thx ... ill get him if he comes back by.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am seeing most of the movement around 10AM till noon. I just had a 2.5 year old chasing, and I mean chasing a doe right in front of me. First time I have ever seen that this early. Here is a pic of him after she gave him the slip.


----------



## jwedel1777 (Oct 12, 2011)

Saturday morning was pretty good for my 1st time out for this year. Saw several deer cruising around. Got this nice 10 pt before the sun rose. Near Stillwater.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jwedel1777 said:


> Saturday morning was pretty good for my 1st time out for this year. Saw several deer cruising around. Got this nice 10 pt before the sun rose. Near Stillwater.
> View attachment 1508071
> 
> View attachment 1508072


Nice...


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

jwedel1777 said:


> Saturday morning was pretty good for my 1st time out for this year. Saw several deer cruising around. Got this nice 10 pt before the sun rose. Near Stillwater.
> View attachment 1508071
> 
> View attachment 1508072


Congrats!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Dustin Lee of the new generation show killed a freaking monstor in Euffala Lake area.

Got the picture via phone. Hopefully get one via email to share.

Believe its a bow Kill. Picture doesnt show weapon
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Sunday evening seemed like they were moving late in the evening. most pics on my cameras are just after dark.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Also from Daniel Boone, 

Annette Pettigrew got this TX 10 pt on film! 










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Also from Daniel Boone,
> 
> Annette Pettigrew got this TX 10 pt on film!
> 
> ...


This ten point is Texas Deer, way to go Annette
DB


----------



## Volleypro (Aug 8, 2007)

Well it was a GORGEOUS weekend but it could have been good and/or bad, depending on how you look at it. I'm going to be positive so I will look at it at a positive way. First and foremost, you have to realize I just moved to Mustang, OK about six months ago. I've driven all over the place and can't find a way to hunt close due to all the land is either owned by Braums or private land that is already leased. Therefore I am only able to hunt when I can drive up to Grand lake (4 hours away) and that is hard with my work and family. I wanted to give a little background so you could appreciate why I say this could be a good or bad weekend. Here it goes:

*Friday Night* - I got into town early (1:00PM) I was ready to hit the woods so I checked into my hotel and rushed out. Got to the woods with my friends uncle due to my friend couldn't make it that afternoon. While walking in I jumped a VERY nice 8pt (guessing 140's) and he was with two doe's. They ran towards my friends uncle so I shot him a text to let him know. I get in my stand and am there from 2:00PM - 3:20PM when my friends uncle walks up and says he has to head into town. I asked how he did and he said he shot the big 8pt I saw. I asked if he was serious and he said yes that it was only 10 yards from him. I was happy for him and said let's go get it. He then proceeded to tell me that he was seated when he shot it and since he was angled down so much his bottom limb hit the stand and knocked his shot off. The arrow went straight through but up towards the neck. He said the buck ran a little but kept following the two does. He had hair and a little meat on his arrow but no blood, no blood trail, etc. Well we went into town and I went back to the woods after eating something really quick. I got back to the woods at 4:00PM and while walking in I jumped that same buck in the same spot but no does. He ran off and I just sat there for a few. Then went to where he was standing when I last saw him and there was one small drop of blood, no trail, nothing else. Hunted and just saw a small spike that evening. I could have shot him and would love to have done it for the meat but since it was my first night I let it go. My friends uncle went back on Saturday with some of his friends and searched all day but couldn't find anymore signs or the 8pt so we are hoping it survived. 

*Saturday Morning* - I hunted a different spot over by Disney and it is a beauty. Great morning but didn't see a thing. Was bummed but when I got back to the truck everyone else had killed something so that cheered me up.  Nothing big. A 4pt and the rest were doe's.

Saturday Afternoon - My friends and I decided to do a few pushes. We pushed one area and no one saw anything. We went to the next area and this was my turn to sit.  I went to a spot where three ridges fed to a stream. Perfect location for the deer to path down, or so I thought. Well about 20 minutes goes by and the biggest 10pt I have ever seen in my life came crashing down one of the ridges. I'm guessing he would have scored 180. I have killed a 160 class before and he was larger than it. Well I sat there and he got to the bottom of the hill and started slowing down. I put a bead on him and thought he was going to keep going but once he hit the stream he stopped and put his head down. I aimed and shot *click* First thought was crap a bad cap. He looked up at me and it was at that moment I realized how big he truly was. He was a monster mosshead. He had kickers all over the place but he bolted and was out of sight in seconds. I then opened my gun to remove the bad cap and put a new one on only to find my cap was not even on the gun. I immediately got so mad I stormed back up to the vehicle about ready to kill someone for I had just loaded my gun and put the cap on. Someone took it off and I knew it. Well everyone got back and I asked who took my cap off and of course one of my buddy's said he did it as a joke right before I went into the woods but he didn't mean to have me leave it that way. He claims he was going to tell me but then forgot to tell me. I was so mad I couldn't even talk. I just had an encounter with the largest deer I had ever seen in the woods in over 20 years of hunting and know that the chances of my seeing another are slim to none.  

*Saturday Night* - I hunted another spot but didn't see anything.  It was a great night though.

*Sunday Morning *- One of the best mornings one could hope for. Frost on the ground, almost no wind and just gorgeous. I mean maybe not the bright moon was great but other than that it was perfect. Was hunting back by Disney again but this time a honey hole.  One of the few places we have a feeder for most places we hunt we just hunt on routes or look for good signs and hunt there. We always tag out but this is our "saving grace" spot for every time we hunt the feeder we always get something good and all my buddy's know I wanted to kill something so they gave me the spot. Well all morning I kept seeing buzzards about 30 yards away behind some thicker brush. I also saw four coyotes and was wondering what was dead there to cause all the commotion so I got down before dark to go see. When I got to the point I again got so mad I about exploded. Below is a picture of what I found.. Two buck carcass' with the racks cut off but the bodies just dumped. I can't believe people kill deer for the rack and just leave the rest to rot and/or be used as coyote/buzzard bait. 









Now I know many may think how can I stay positive and feel it was a good weekend when I didn't get anything, especially the monster, and then I find two poached deer. Well I got to spend some time with some great friends and at least I got to have the encounter with the big buck and the one with the nice 8pt as well. Neither turned out how I wanted but I wasn't working. Now I just have to hope someone around here responds to flyers I passed out asking if anyone would let me kill a doe, late in the season, for meat.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Lots of action this evening. 3 different bucks pushing/chasing/following. I "Canned" a 7 pt into 12 yds, but let him walk. Very little chance he will make it 2 more years, but...you never know. Sis in law saw 10. Young bucks chasing does all over the place.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

VonH said:


> Lots of action this evening. 3 different bucks pushing/chasing/following. I "Canned" a 7 pt into 12 yds, but let him walk. Very little chance he will make it 2 more years, but...you never know. Sis in law saw 10. Young bucks chasing does all over the place.


Sir... your getting me excited!!! Lol.

I'll be on leave come Nov.1. Gonna hunt mornings an evenings for 12 days straight. Its gonna be fun and tiring, but hopefully I could pull it off.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Seen two nice bucks dogging does on the way to work this morning. Also seeing a few more hit deer on the road too. Had a good friend smoke a stud yesterday evening with his smokepole. Things are happening, its a good time to be in the woods?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

okarcher said:


> Seen two nice bucks dogging does on the way to work this morning. Also seeing a few more hit deer on the road too. Had a good friend smoke a stud yesterday evening with his smokepole. Things are happening, its a good time to be in the woods?


I'm trying to decide if I trust myself well enough to go sit on stand and only be able to shoot a doe. There's never been better odds that a Booner would walk by me than right now. :shade:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

*Dean Sliger*

Here is a picture of my buddy (Dean Sliger)'s Muzzleloader buck


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

That's a cool deer.

Love that G2.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> I'm trying to decide if I trust myself well enough to go sit on stand and only be able to shoot a doe. There's never been better odds that a Booner would walk by me than right now. :shade:



Yea, All I got left is a doe tag. I aint going out because I know buck of a lifetime will pop out for sure...


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

okarcher said:


> Here is a picture of my buddy (Dean Sliger)'s Muzzleloader buck


Nice buck. He's got a hell of a spread.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okarcher said:


> Here is a picture of my buddy (Dean Sliger)'s Muzzleloader buck


You tell Dean real archers use a bow to kill. LOL That goes for you to Chad.

Great buck, tell Dean congrats.
DB


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Been seeing lots if chasing and roaming sense Friday. Defiantly rut is on.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

what happened to the post with dustin lee's deer? i was about to show it to my brother in law and its not here.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Slick16 said:


> what happened to the post with dustin lee's deer? i was about to show it to my brother in law and its not here.


Deer was Illegally taken. He has been fined. Im sure it was removed for this reason. I had no idea at the time.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Deer was Illegally taken. He has been fined. Im sure it was removed for this reason. I had no idea at the time.
> DB


DB do you know the specifics of Dustin's lees deer and how it was killed illegally?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB do you know the specifics of Dustin's lees deer and how it was killed illegally?


Yes it no big secret, several pm me here after I posted the picture here supporting him. I have sense confirmed they are right. Was hunting over corn in James Collins. Fined and deer confiscated. Just word for any of you on public hunting land there cracking down hard on this violation. Many hunters are turning there fellow hunters in when they see this on public land.

All public information. Not sure where you get the violations. Im assuming the county court house records.
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Killed this one Monday on public land. First muzzleloader buck...


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

congrats jeffrey!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats Jeff. The ol' boom stick is always a good time.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Jeff... Muzzleloader is a lot of fun and a great time of year to get a lot of action. Best wishes.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Today was my scouting day at Lake Arcadia, while hanging my stand I had this 2.5 year old walk underneath me. 

There was a really fresh scrape right next to where I wanted to hang this stand. Hopefully a big guy comes by to check it out while I am in the stand.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

what zone are you in? i'm in zone 20 this weekend.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

question for all of you okies... Do you still have to wear hunter orange if you are hunting on private land? The last thing i want is to get hemmed up by the man for not having such a minuscule of an item on me :dontknow:


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

If there is any gun season going on, and you are bowhunting only, you must have either a hat or a vest on. You do not have to have both like the gun hunters.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Even on private land?


----------



## Eddief81 (Oct 24, 2012)

Even on private land


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bearman! said:


> Even on private land?


Yes even on private land.

I just wear a hat going to and from stand. I hunt private.
DB


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

I would say so. I only wear a hat, and I'm the only one hunting my family land...


----------



## Grayghost (Jan 7, 2003)

There are so many doe days, youth weekends, muzzle loader days, rifle days, special this and special that, it's hard to keep up with. You need to check you zone for doe days or special doe weekends, youth hunts, etc. You are supposed to have that hat or vest on if it's any type gun-deer day. I think it sucks! I try to go onto the wildlife dept site and dig til I find all the days I have to wear orange and make sure I mark them on my calendar. I hope I don't miss one. I guess a guy needs to put an orange hat in his pack and just leave it there.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Grayghost said:


> I guess a guy needs to put an orange hat in his pack and just leave it there.


Check!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Grayghost said:


> There are so many doe days, youth weekends, muzzle loader days, rifle days, special this and special that, it's hard to keep up with. You need to check you zone for doe days or special doe weekends, youth hunts, etc. You are supposed to have that hat or vest on if it's any type gun-deer day. I think it sucks! I try to go onto the wildlife dept site and dig til I find all the days I have to wear orange and make sure I mark them on my calendar. I hope I don't miss one. I guess a guy needs to put an orange hat in his pack and just leave it there.


We got the whole month of Dec for dmap tags. Wonder what the regs say about those on my lease. Yep Oklahoma needs a few more gun days. LOL 
DB


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Grayghost said:


> If there is any gun season going on, and you are bowhunting only, you must have either a hat or a vest on. You do not have to have both like the gun hunters.


I thought the law read 400 sq inches which is to include a head covering. I've never heard of this bowhunter can have either or bit.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hunter0717 said:


> I thought the law read 400 sq inches which is to include a head covering. I've never heard of this bowhunter can have either or bit.


Page 12 (lower left corner)of hunter reg book clearly say hat or upper garment. If your the gun hunter you got to where the 400inchs reqiurement.



http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/hunting/pageFlip/


----------



## gnoble12 (Sep 29, 2011)

jwedel1777 said:


> Saturday morning was pretty good for my 1st time out for this year. Saw several deer cruising around. Got this nice 10 pt before the sun rose. Near Stillwater.
> View attachment 1508071
> 
> View attachment 1508072


jwedel, just curious, are you friends with a guy named Kyle? I've got classes with him and he was showing me pics of a buck his friend shot in stillwater the other day and that sure looks like the same buck if I remember right. I'm at OSU so I figured chances are pretty good its the same deer.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes, even on private land...


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Ghostware said:


> what zone are you in? i'm in zone 20 this weekend.


Zone 7, you have any luck yet?


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey I am hunting over a scrape this weekend that seems to be getting worked pretty hard. 

I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with scents around a scrape, a little doe in heat or maybe some dominant buck. I have seen the scrape juice stuff before. 

I was always under the impression this stuff is to take our money more than it is to be successful. Anyone have any feedback? Let me know, making a trip to BPS during lunch.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I have never had any trouble wearing orange while bow hunting. Matter of fact, I often have deer all around me during rifle season while wearing full, solid orange. I don't mind the orange laws at all. We have youngsters that rifle hunt all around us in season and out of season. Rather be safe than sorry. IMO deer don't spook at orange, particularly if it is somewhat camo pattern. Have a safe and productive hunt. Best wishes.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Four Days off starting tommorrow. Plan to log lots of hours on stand. Actually come out long enough to eat some lunch anc back on stand. Hope weather stays cooler.

Its that time of year we live for. Bow in hand when you see a doe coming quick be ready! LOL

Good luck to everyone in Nov.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SGT_Steck said:


> Hey I am hunting over a scrape this weekend that seems to be getting worked pretty hard.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had any luck with scents around a scrape, a little doe in heat or maybe some dominant buck. I have seen the scrape juice stuff before.
> 
> I was always under the impression this stuff is to take our money more than it is to be successful. Anyone have any feedback? Let me know, making a trip to BPS during lunch.


I wouldnt jack with a scrape, let it stay natural. Maybe another buck will hit as well. Not had allot of luck hunting scrapes. Seems bucks hit mine mostly at night.

Just hang some doe estrous on Tink scent bombs at nose level in trees works best for me. 
DB


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Page 12 (lower left corner)of hunter reg book clearly say hat or upper garment. If your the gun hunter you got to where the 400inchs reqiurement.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eregulations.com/oklahoma/hunting/pageFlip/


Thanks, I was not aware of that, I thought you had to wear both. I usually wear it to the stand then take it off and lay it on my pack.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Sat this morning until 10. 2 squirrels, 1 hen turkey with 2 polts, 1 coyote. Pulled the camera and took it home to find this stranger on there. 

I am a doe hunter but I think this guy would get my interest up.

Headed to Seiling for the weekend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bigracklover said:


> Thanks, I was not aware of that, I thought you had to wear both. I usually wear it to the stand then take it off and lay it on my pack.


Same here!
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

GoDoe said:


> Sat this morning until 10. 2 squirrels, 1 hen turkey with 2 polts, 1 coyote. Pulled the camera and took it home to find this stranger on there.
> 
> I am a doe hunter but I think this guy would get my interest up.
> 
> Headed to Seiling for the weekend.


Good buck there!

I drove from Dodge City, KS back home yesterday (through Seiling) and was surprised to see several groups of deer feeding in the wheat fields around 2PM with as warm as it was.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a DANDY lookin buck! Good luck with him


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Fixin to heat up today. 85 for the high!!! Dang! Gonna sit in the ground blind with my 6 year old son and see if I can fill my doe muzzleloader tag. Also gonna have the crossbow available if big boy shows up...


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

jeffreyhu said:


> Fixin to heat up today. 85 for the high!!! Dang! Gonna sit in the ground blind with my 6 year old son and see if I can fill my doe muzzleloader tag. Also gonna have the crossbow available if big boy shows up...


Good luck to you and the boy. That ground blind is gonna feel like a sauna.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

good lord that's a huge buck!! Godoe go after that buck


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm going to try to head out this weekend a couple of times. Killed one buck already to I'm going to be pretty relaxed about it. I've been having some wood ducks hanging around a creek next to my stand. As far as I can tell from the regs, it is legal to take one with a bow as long as you have all the licenses. Is that right or am I missing something?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

blazeC2 said:


> I'm going to try to head out this weekend a couple of times. Killed one buck already to I'm going to be pretty relaxed about it. I've been having some wood ducks hanging around a creek next to my stand. As far as I can tell from the regs, it is legal to take one with a bow as long as you have all the licenses. Is that right or am I missing something?


Yep, it's legal.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

blazeC2 said:


> I'm going to try to head out this weekend a couple of times. Killed one buck already to I'm going to be pretty relaxed about it. I've been having some wood ducks hanging around a creek next to my stand. As far as I can tell from the regs, it is legal to take one with a bow as long as you have all the licenses. Is that right or am I missing something?


Don't they have to be airborne?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Don't they have to be airborne?


no.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

It does have to be duck season however!
Don't think it has opened in zone 2 yet.
OOOOOOOOOOOOPS, opens tomorrow, have at it and post a pic or 2!!


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Off work for 16 straight days! My goal is to put three deer down in that time span. Two does and a buck. Come on rut!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

ol'okie said:


> Off work for 16 straight days! My goal is to put three deer down in that time span. Two does and a buck. Come on rut!


Pray for cold weather. The rut is on....... on the night shift right now. My buddies are all doing this right now.... :BangHead:


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Saw a nice young 8 doggin a doe this evening


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

Absolutely no deer movement that I saw tonight. But, I usually never see deer at the football game! Can't wait for the morning hunt!!!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

Been an incredibly slow morning. Switched gears now I am hunting the down wind side a good bedding area hoping to catch a big boy on the prowl.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SGT_Steck said:


> Been an incredibly slow morning. Switched gears now I am hunting the down wind side a good bedding area hoping to catch a big boy on the prowl.


Hot and windy and diffiantly a slow morning. Several of us didnt see anything this morning.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's my hunting buddy this afternoon and tomorrow...gonna hit a ground blind and try to burn my muzzleloader buck tag on a doe tomorrow. We'll see if he's a cameraman or not.











He looks jazzed up doesn't he.


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Even after talking about ducks yesterday, it slipped my mind that this morning wad the start of that season. I went into my stand that is about 300 yard of the lake.. sunset rolls around and POP,POP,POP...all morning long.. lol.. what a morning for me...


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Went out yesterday morning and all I saw was 5 yotes.. This morning all I saw was 1 yote. I could tell he was chewing on something so when I got down I went and looked and there was a dead doe that had been picked clean. Upon further inspection I saw a bunch of tire tracks so I'm not sure whether or not she was poached or taken down by the yotes last night.. The yotes were howling like crazy last night.


----------



## blazeC2 (Jan 11, 2010)

Alright guys. Heading out this afternoon to try and get a wood duck. Wish us luck. Also, my brother hunted my stand this morning and checked my camera. Have a real nice 8 coming in at night that I'll post pics of later. And good luck to everyone out there today!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm beginning to wonder if all the deer are vampires, no daylight movement seem by me the last two days:sad:


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Forked horn chasing a couple of does this evening was all the movement I seen


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

One doe right before dark...that was it for us. I'll shoot her if she does it tomorrow. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice big 8 chasing a doe and grunting away. Didn't give me a shot and wouldn't even look at me as I grunted and snort wheezed at him.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I saw nada today..My bud shot at a yote missed ....


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

My 6 year old nephew laid the smack down with a crossbow tonight! 30 yard double lung! Great night in the woods!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

A six year old cocked the crossbow, shouldered it, aimed it, and made the shot? Wow!


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

He did everything but cock it.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay. I kind of figured it would be hard for a six year old to hold a crossbow steady. They are bulky and heavy, no?


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Got him that Horton reverse limb. Great weapon for youngsters. Rifle rest on the two man ladder is perfect for a bench. My 8 year old nephew connected last year with it!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Congrats to the boy let him know great job!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone know what time sunrise is tomorrow everything i have seen says 6:50am which means daylight this morning would have been almost 8am is this right?


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like 6:50 official sunrise this morning was 7:43


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

App it 7:40 just seemed late to me for some reason havent been able to hunt much this year.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okiehunt said:


> App it 7:40 just seemed late to me for some reason havent been able to hunt much this year.


7:40 will be to late to be in stand. Ill be in stand by no later than 6:15 this morning. 1:16am and I just came in from outside watching calm bright moon, wont need a flashlight walking in. Going to be calm morning wind out north very light.

Now which stand to go too is the question. Got to be better than yesturday. Didnt see a deer all day.

Good luck
DB


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Seen 8 so far this AM, one huge buck at 35 but no real good shot. UGH. Glad to see some. He was 5 min behind 2 doe but not following, went another direction.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Never used a pop up blind for deer hunting and I know it would be best to setup a few days prior to hunting out of it, but has anyone ever had and experience setting one up and hunting out of it the same day?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a pop up blind that I use on public land sometimes. The deer always seem to notice it being out of place. But they still do get close enough for a shot sometimes. But it is better to have it out for a few days or weeks to get them use to it.
Usually i try to build a blind out of surrounding brush looks more natural I think and help me blend into the ground.



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Great morning and ever buck I saw was looking for does or fighting.

Saw 2 spikes 2 button bucks fighting. One decent eight come run a doe off. See a doe be ready. 

Love the dead calm, could hear them coming a mile away.

DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw just the big 8pt that I have on trail cam at night. He made a b-line across the field was goin somewhere on a mission it looked like. Been seeing him and another 8pt with group of doe last few days. But they stay in the field to far for a bow. Thought about breaking the muzzleloader out this evening.













Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Just noticed my 3d buck target in the yard has been knocked over. Wind doesn't do that


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Great morning and ever buck I saw was looking for does or fighting.
> 
> Saw 2 spikes 2 button bucks fighting. One decent eight come run a doe off. See a doe be ready.
> 
> ...


I wish. My youngin' toughed out the cold fairly well and we didn't see anything or hear anything.

I honestly wish I could shoot my muzzleloader on the public ground. Its so much better than the private I have access to....it's tough to keep the kid interested in going when there are no deer to be seen.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Hoping the deer start moving a little earlier in the evening. Seems there just not moving until right before dark right now.


After a few tough days it was refreshing to see lots of deer movement this morning. Got Monday and Tuesday off.

I did hear from lady at check station there numbers are way down and online is down as well accoding to the guy that checks there books. Doesnt surprise me we are not seeing the deer on my lease like years past. I got to think two years of tough drought has allot to do with this.
DB
DB


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I am definitely not seeing the numbers of deer we usually see. Seems like the numbers dwindled last year and this year for sure we are just not seeing many deer at all. Is it the 2 consecutive extreme droughts? Someone said the fawn mortality is high in drought years. Anybody else sensing the same thing. Not only are we missing deer where we hunt, I'm not seeing them along the roadways, etc as well. Is it just me?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Number wise deer about the same as last year where I hunt. That I have seen and got pic off the cam.
Think between the moon and hunting pressure they are moving more at night, just before sunrise and right after sunset. Couldnt tell you how many times I busted deer up going to and leaving my stand in the dark. Hard to hunt them when there under my stand before I get there in the morning an hr before sunrise. Then coming in after last light it's hard to get out without busting them.

Aj


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Herd a fight early right after getting in the stand this morning but didn't see anything.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Fawn wise there were at least two doe that had twins. Thought that was unusual with the drought. So far there are still 4-5 fawns yearlings hanging around the area. 

But I'm seeing about same # of deer as last yr. only difference may be when they start grouping up later. Groups may be smaller than they where last yr. When there was a group of 8 doe running around together.

Aj


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Setting in a ambush spot hoping to catch them coming to water this evening


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

rhino_81 said:


> I have a pop up blind that I use on public land sometimes. The deer always seem to notice it being out of place. But they still do get close enough for a shot sometimes. But it is better to have it out for a few days or weeks to get them use to it.
> Usually i try to build a blind out of surrounding brush looks more natural I think and help me blend into the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


Thx, My little girl wants to go out.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Love the dead calm, could hear them coming a mile away.
> 
> DB


Them armidillos get me quite excited . Damn them!

This is my first year hunting OK, and I've been wondering about the amount of deer I've been seeing. I know this heat has a lot to do with them moving late and bedding throughout the day. Hoping things pickup or else its gonna be a long season.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome SD!


Man I came so close to gettin me a nice buck! Had 3 bucks and 4 doe come in while settin on the ground. Had a small doe bust me moving. Now those small doe better look out I'm gonna bust them! Even got a small iphone video but I need to edit first. 

Oh they were moving about 1645.

Bucks were doing a little grunting, chasing and think they might have been sparing a little bit too. 

Aj



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

my lease had a lot of movement yesterday morning but was dead yesterday evening. I think most chasing is being done at night right now until the temp drops.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Got a good buck we had named stickers over the weekend. I was able to harvest him with my black powder.. He was chasing a hot doe around the food plot and i finally got him to close the distance to 75 yards with some light grunting. he was 185lbs. 13 points.


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got home from a 7 day deer camp in Se Oklahoma, on public land, we go down every year. We had 10 hunters in camp, and 5 killed bucks, from 110 inches to 135 inches, it was a great time. Saw a LOT of bucks.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

My buddy owns Archery Outpost in Tulsa and he called me today with a report from someone that was at McAlester this past week. Said that they had never seen so many big bucks chasing does around, and................several of them had arrows stuck in them. 

Dang those recurves and long bows!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bucks ever where tonight for me.

Im a spike magnet.

Total of six different spikes today. Here three I took pictures of this evening. Crazy. No does dare show up. Horny toads ever where. Big rubs dont bother these guys


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> My buddy owns Archery Outpost in Tulsa and he called me today with a report from someone that was at McAlester this past week. Said that they had never seen so many big bucks chasing does around, and................several of them had arrows stuck in them.
> 
> Dang those recurves and long bows!


I guess they wounded alot then, I heard only 15 were killed compared to 50 the weekend before


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

GoDoe said:


> My buddy owns Archery Outpost in Tulsa and he called me today with a report from someone that was at McAlester this past week. Said that they had never seen so many big bucks chasing does around, and................several of them had arrows stuck in them.
> 
> Dang those recurves and long bows!


Had a couple buddies who drew in there were several wounded an never found deer down there


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Still slow for me, saw a little doe and about 20 turkeys yesterday AM, didn't hunt PM. Going all day today. I imagine they were moving, I was just in the wrong spot or hunting the wrong time yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Slick16 said:


> Got a good buck we had named stickers over the weekend. I was able to harvest him with my black powder.. He was chasing a hot doe around the food plot and i finally got him to close the distance to 75 yards with some light grunting. he was 185lbs. 13 points.
> View attachment 1513790
> View attachment 1513791
> 
> View attachment 1513792


great buck well done sir

it has been slow for me as well. I also think most movin is at night but that will change soon. I sure wish it would cool down a little


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

Out just south of El Reno the past couple days. Haven't seen a deer but one. Buddy shot him 400-500 yards away from me last night about 430pm. I heard the loudest noise of my life behind me crash. So loud I spun around and unzipped the back window of my ground blind to see what almost ran into it. I see a cloud of dust about 10 yards away. My phone vibrates and my buddy tells me he got one. I said "No @&$#! It just tried to hide in my blind!" Made for an easy track!










Buck landed behind that tree there. Was loud because he snap a limb about the size of a coke can.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

OkieCory said:


> Out just south of El Reno the past couple days. Haven't seen a deer but one. Buddy shot him 400-500 yards away from me last night about 430pm. I heard the loudest noise of my life behind me crash. So loud I spun around and unzipped the back window of my ground blind to see what almost ran into it. I see a cloud of dust about 10 yards away. My phone vibrates and my buddy tells me he got one. I said "No @&$#! It just tried to hide in my blind!" Made for an easy track!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Now that's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

So then you invoke the first one to touch it claims it, or at least jump out there and take a bunch of pictures with you by the buck!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Gonna drag my tail out of bed and try to hunt some before work tomorrow... Wife heads out of town for about 5 days on friday. Gonna cut into my woods time some.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Huge deer, Slick. Congratulations.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

4 does, no bucks around this morning. Beautiful day. Hard to imagine it's in full swing yet, would at least see a spike or something running around with all the does.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

TailChaser said:


> 4 does, no bucks around this morning. Beautiful day. Hard to imagine it's in full swing yet, would at least see a spike or something running around with all the does.


agreed


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

TailChaser said:


> 4 does, no bucks around this morning. Beautiful day. Hard to imagine it's in full swing yet, would at least see a spike or something running around with all the does.


Yeah.. Hopefully soon. Supposed to cool down a little next week. Not much though.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I have them on camera chasing at night.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here by my house the bucks are chasing in the morning till afternoon. The bigger bucks are definitely on the move. 


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Not looking forward to the wind this weekend. However, the cold front coming in on Sunday looks promising. Good thing I have Monday off, it might get good.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Seen 5 bucks on my way to work this morning. One was a basket 6 that I had to slam on the brakes. The next 2 were doggin a doe about 5 miles from the 1st one, one was a nice 8 and couldn't lay eyes on the other one. Then 2 more ran right in front of me when I was a few miles from my office. Both were 2 1/2 maybe 3 year olds. 

Nonetheless, looks like things are heating up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm in the office, living vicariously through a friend sitting in one of my stands. He's had two bucks chasing does around this morning. This stand is in a thicket with limited viewing/shooting opportunities so there's no positive ID on either as of yet. 

Sounds like a good morning to be in the stand. I suspect that the south winds (warm days) will slow it back down for a few days though when it starts up later today.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Off most of next week, my experience this is the best time to be off and out hunting, over the past several years a few of us take off and hunt this week before thanksgiving and the chasing is in full swing. should be perfect this year, dark moon, colder weather moving in. looking forward to seeing alot of deer movement.


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

Had these 3 show up in the past week. Never seen them before. Talk about should have been in the stand! I will be out ALL day tomorrow and this evening. SO excited...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Cool deer! All three are shooters for sure.

Wherever you are, the gene pool has lots of character.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Cool deer! All three are shooters for sure.
> 
> Wherever you are, the gene pool has lots of character.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ya, its funny. I have taken 2 bucks off this property and each have been as typical as you can get. The one I took last year is in my avatar.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

kynknwl said:


> Had these 3 show up in the past week. Never seen them before. Talk about should have been in the stand! I will be out ALL day tomorrow and this evening. SO excited...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1515082
> ...


Man those are some studs, that middle one for sure is a toad. Good luck!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

The moon phase with it not being out all night should be Ideal for us bowhunters to see some the rut hitting hard this weekend, add to it a cold front coming in by monday!!


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah if we don't get blown out of the trees by the wind!


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Young bucks are starting to chase hard in my area....mature deer are starting to show themselves during daylight....next week should be killer....hopefully temps will drop some.

Good luck to all


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

Seems like when I get a chance to go out.....Ugh.....stupid wind.

I hope so to Midflight.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Seems like when I get a chance to go out.....Ugh.....stupid wind.
> 
> I hope so to Midflight.


Did you have a good trip out of state??

Stupid wind is right...stupid November heat waves too.....


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

MidFlight said:


> Did you have a good trip out of state??
> 
> Stupid wind is right...stupid November heat waves too.....


Weather didn't cooperate, but still had a great time.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

Stupid wind is about to blow me out of my treestand


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Stupid wind was there but I saw good deer movement this evening just couldn't connect.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Had a few small does come out onto the field at around 445. A nice buck popped out at around 530 and sniffed them out, but then just walked back into the woods. I wish he came a little closer. I would have put an arrow through him.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Had a great morning, small buck and turkeys ( I need to shoot a turkey one day, I pass them every time). That buck was for sure cruising. I skipped tonight because I was sick of the hammering wind from all morning.. but monday is looking great weatherwise.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Headed to the farm on Saturday. Hopefully the weather won't be to warm or windy. What do you think the rut is doing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Saw 8 does this evening no bucks around they hung around for over an hour


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

ba3darcher said:


> Off most of next week, my experience this is the best time to be off and out hunting.


My friend who's grew up here says the same, hunts just south of Tulsa, and now that I think about it, I nearly always kill a buck the week before gun season. I always thought it was the same time as everywhere else (KS, MO, etc) and hunted too hard early. After this year hunting more in OK, I'm starting to realize, it really is about a week later here. Here's to next week!


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Have only seen a spike on the prowl so far. Still getting pics of my bigger bucks at night in groups of 2 together.


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

Hardly any movement yesterday, probably too windy. Saw a 2.5 year old fork horn around 5:20. Wasnt chasing, but moving along.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

This wind and and heat sux ...went out for a few hours this morning ...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

ftshooter said:


> This wind and and heat sux ...went out for a few hours this morning ...


I agree. I can only hunt weekends and this one looks like it is going to be better weather to fly a kite as opposed to hunt.

Oh well, I have Monday off so I am hoping that things get right by then.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Yesterday morning I saw I nice 7 pt. cruising but not a lot movement. Wind is a killer.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Okie101 said:


> Weather didn't cooperate, but still had a great time.




Good deal....punching a tag is not always the sign of a great hunt.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

How is the wind going to effect the hunting tomorrow? Its supposed to gust up to 23 out of the south. I think with rut and the cold front that is approaching they will be moving. What say you?


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

They are really moving in the northeast. The last 2 mornings on the way to work, I have had to watchout for bucks on a 4 lane Hwy. Saw two this morning that were hit last night (weren't there on my way home) both small bucks. Wind will play heck on saturday, but they still might be moving on the edges. I know I will be in that tree as long as I can stand it.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

spcfoor said:


> How is the wind going to effect the hunting tomorrow? Its supposed to gust up to 23 out of the south. I think with rut and the cold front that is approaching they will be moving. What say you?


I don't like to do anything in the wind. I don't want to fish, golf, hunt, or even sit on my porch and drink beer. That being said, it may not affect the deer movement much, I just don't want to be sitting in a tree with the wind blowing 20 - 30 mph.


----------



## DPW (Dec 11, 2009)

Southeastern Oklahoma....Bryan County. 







Rut is on.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

awesome pic DPW


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sittin in the wind right now. Got pictures of a stud yesterday evening on the camera. I'm sittin 15yds from where he was standing at 5pm


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm about to get sea sick in my stand the wind is blowing me around so much!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Stay after it ya'll. If you wait for a good day to do something in Oklahoma you don't do anything.

The deer live here all their lives too. They have to do what they do, wind or not. 

I will be in my 7' tall ladder stand tomorrow. The trees dont' sway so much at 7'

Good luck to all.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

yep, Stay after em..I plain on being out there first thing in the morning ,,,Best of luck to all of you..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I got sniffed out by a baby doe tonight. I hate it when that happens. I was surprise since the wind is blowing so hard in one direction and she was upwind of me. I guess the wind must had been swirling a little. Or I could blame it on my old rubber boots and ask the wife to grab me another pair


----------



## Eddief81 (Oct 24, 2012)

DPW said:


> Southeastern Oklahoma....Bryan County.
> View attachment 1516695
> 
> Rut is on.


What's all that green stuff in your picture? In my part of Oklahoma we haven't seen any of that in awhile


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Almost didn't go because of the heat and wind. Sweat like crazy getting Tree swayed all afternoon, only saw one deer. But, he was the right one.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Man thats a awesome buck. Makes it all worthwhile. Congrats.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Awesome Micah! 

Get some good pics with that PSE too!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Buck Micah!!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Yes DPW that is an awesome pic of the rut!!!


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Nice buck. Anyone else out this morning

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm out watching the grass grow. LOL


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

Hangin on in eastern Oklahoma county. Bumped a brute on the way in and BIL and I have each seen dinks troll by this am.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

In the stand haven't seen a thing this am not sure I could shoot it even if I did the way the tree is rocking lol


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

Definitely hard to maintain good form with both arms wrapped around the tree.


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

I just had a little buck come thru about twenty minutes ago

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Got this guy at 7am came in up wind side behind me. Might have been 5yds from base of my stand. I got video of the shot to. Ill post soon as I get it on YouTube.










Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations Rhino...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Awesome buck rhino! Congrats!


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

That is a good buck. Congrats.


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

This one pushed a doe by me this morning bout 9:30. We've got multiple pics of him this fall. Decided to cull him if given the chance. Heard him grunting 60 yds out even with all the wind.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing from the stand for me this morning from dark til 9. At home napping and back out this afternoon again. East of Norman.

My buddy was south of Shawnee and nothing for him either this am.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

One pair of does before daybreak. Afterwards, had a doe with two fawns hang around for over an hour before they headed for the hills. Started staring in the woods opposite direction of me and took off. No white flag, no blowing, nothing. I never did lay eyes on what it was, and I couldn't hear anything running due to the wind. I could have swore I heard some grunting, but who knows.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Delaware Co, OK


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

Im just north of you sinko on Ottawa county. In fact the southern part of the property om hhunting is the county line of Delaware and Ottawa 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

spcfoor, I'm about as far south as you can be and not get into Adair Co. In fact I hunt alot in Adair Co. but I took this guy just East of Colcord.


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm in the ground blind right now just south of jones OK. Dad gum windy out right now. Hope to see some activity this evening. Good luck to all you guys


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Nothing but tree rats this morning back out now in the creek bottom hoping to ambush them. This wind is like a rodeo in a tree


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

Buffalo freak said:


> I'm in the ground blind right now just south of jones OK. Dad gum windy out right now. Hope to see some activity this evening. Good luck to all you guys


The little club horned buck in my above post is from east of jones. We saw 2 other young bucks on the cruise this morning and a brute in the headlights on the way in. Prolly gonna sit this evening out and watch football. Recliner won't sway as much.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Don't know how I got this 30 pound Danforth up in the tree but im here and anchored in!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Saw one doe and big fawn .Pott Co...About 10:00 am this morning ,,,stayed until noon ,,headed back this evening ...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh I forgot that a public land buck and he is it not the best on out there that I've seen or got pic of.

If I had hunted yesterday morning I'd had 3 doe under my stand at 7 too.

Think my spot gettin hot so be back at it in the morning too and possible evening with the cold weather coming should be great time!

Good luck to everyone!




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's my video link might checkout on the computer vs a smartphone seems abit grainy.

YouTube:<br/><br/>http://youtu.be/Mgxx_6U0hQE

Aj

Oh don't laugh to hard at the end I'm a joofball.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweet video man. I'm surprise that you were able to keep that video so stable throughout the shot. I would have been shaking like crazy. lol...


Great job!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks I normally do get deer fever anytime a deer shows up! But it came out alot smoother than I figured it would. 



Saw a buck this morning right before the rain and cold front hit. Was cursing the field than made a b-line for the tree line to bed I think for the weather. May need to get out there when it clears hopefully they'll be moving.


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm in a tree now. Got out bout 8:30 cuz the rain let up to a sprinkle. Of course tho right after I got in the tree I got a good soakin for about five min and now back to sprinkling. Got two nice bucks that have been cruising the same highline. I'm hopin one comes by


















I never reset the time so these are an hour off


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am sitting in briefings all morning, but they are supposed to release us early for Veterans Day. Gonna start a pot of chili and hit the woods for an evening sit. The wind is not in my favor but I gotta try anyways, don't get many days to hunt and always make it a point to hunt on Veterans Day.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> Almost didn't go because of the heat and wind. Sweat like crazy getting Tree swayed all afternoon, only saw one deer. But, he was the right one.


Great buck... great quote!


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

I saw 5 bucks this morning where I was at, and my dad and granddad saw five others sitting in the house. About to head back out.


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

just had a 4pointer at 25yards cruzeing.the food plot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Weather been terriable but seeing lots of chasing from all members on my lease.


Passed on a few eights pointer myself.


Nephew got his deer Friday morning. Having a goodtime hunting with him

One more day tommorrow. Should be a good one
DB


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

Bumped a 140 class deer on my way in at 2, they on their feet in north central part of state for sure. Hopefully he got it on the mind and be dumb and come back in a bit. He didn't really bust, just trotted off the opposite way after a 30 second stare down


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Got lucky last Thursday morning and had this big boy walk by at 25 yards. He made it 60 yards before laying down and taking his last breath.

A lot of hard work went into harvesting this buck. He's gonna look great on my wall!


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

ol'okie said:


> Got lucky last Thursday morning and had this big boy walk by at 25 yards. He made it 60 yards before laying down and taking his last breath.
> 
> A lot of hard work went into harvesting this buck. He's gonna look great on my wall!
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Seen some chasing 30 min west of tulsa, finally. Basket 8 whupped a smaller forky, and they chased a couple does around awhile.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Took a spike Saturday morning in the wind, first deer with a bow in very many years. I did give up bow hunting for 10-12 years. I figured if he was going to walk in directly down wind, right under my tree, and out into the field 22 yards out. After the shot he walked right back to my tree, right over from a dry creek bed and laid down 20yards from my stand. Hung up my bow and waited him out. Now I'm waiting on a wall hanger.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Ol'Okie, that is a nice deer, your woods looks just like my woods in southeastern Oklahoma, with the tall pines and clearcuts and all... Man I wish I was out there right now!!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Got the 14th thru the 18th off hoping I'll be able to fill my last buck tag and take a couple does


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

I shot an an absolute beast of a buck last night about 5:45. Shot him at 35 yards, and truly believed I made a great shot. I climbed down to find blood 20 minutes later, only to find nothing. Came back a few hours later, found the arrow 30 yds further down the trail with decent dark blood. Poked about 50 yards further down the trail and still no blood, and backed out. Fast forward to this morning... I go back out with a group of guys to find this deer and searched all day to no avail. I checked one of my cameras on the way out, and had pictures of him in front of it at around 9 this morning. He was a little too far in the picture for me to get a good look, so I have no idea where the wound is. This would've been my first buck with a bow. Put in more hunts than I'd care to admit, and finally got a shot. I guess it's good he's still alive and breathing though, hopefully I can get another shot.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Saw 4 does today..yes,,they were moving after the rain ...but, no Bucks ...hum..oh well ,,public land ..


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh,,and congrads..to those you got one some nice bucks there...


----------



## OKhunter (Jun 16, 2007)

Had a great evening in north central Oklahoma, saw 5 bucks and a buch of does. One buck is still a young deer and in the next couple years will be a giant. I also saw a 150+ inch deer. He was really nice, just needed him to come a little closer. I can't wait till the morning.


----------



## ol'okie (Feb 1, 2005)

Buckhavoc said:


> Ol'Okie, that is a nice deer, your woods looks just like my woods in southeastern Oklahoma, with the tall pines and clearcuts and all... Man I wish I was out there right now!!


That's because I'm just a little farter southeast than you. I'm located in Southeast McCurtain County. Talihina is just up the road. I visit the Choctaw Hospital quite a bit. Also, used to have a lease just off 144 in Honobia.


----------



## Eddief81 (Oct 24, 2012)

Who's in the woods?? 28 degrees. Hope it's a good day


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Eddief81 said:


> Who's in the woods?? 28 degrees. Hope it's a good day


Just pulled in to the public saw 3 bucks an several does right before I got to the parking lot I think it will be a good day


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

man I was sick last night, feel legarthic, heads spinning, stomach bug going around...but I'm gonna find a way to get in that dang tree this morning.


----------



## Eddief81 (Oct 24, 2012)

Well when I turned onto the public I'm hunting I saw two. So hope it is!! I'm ready to end this dry spell


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks like a great morning to be in the woods


----------



## USAF-FE (Jul 10, 2012)

Great morning so far. Haven't seen anything but I'm in the woods, and not at work. Cows are up and moving in the far field. Hope something comes by. Good luck guys.


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

It the ground blind today... Doe came in behind. When I noticed her we had a staring contest for about 5 min. She won. Turned and walked back out


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Saw a spike run across the field in front of me about 830. Other than that notta so far tho it has been one of the more beautiful mornings I've had love the cold weather!



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

Just had a 8 pt come to feeder. He was solo. Watched him about 4 mins about 10 feet way. He then perked up and looked away. Yote strolled in buck took off with Yote in tow. Couldn't get a shot on him. He was moving with a purpose


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

Anyone know if lake Arcadia bucked out over the weekend? I know they had only harvested 6 bucks as of last Wednesday. I have a zone reserved this coming weekend and I am very curious. I think the office is closed today for Veterans Day.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Stuck a little 6 point this Mornin had to break this public land ice


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Had two does walk past me at about 50 yards around 10:45. Had my bow laying across my lap so didn't get a shot at em. Was a perfect clear shot too or else I wouldn't have even considered it at that yardage.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Had one doe come by 8:45 this morning ..got to my spot late ..busted out A buck ,I think, and a few does. on the way in that sux...Had to sit and wait on the School bus with my kid...oh well


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey! Daniel Boone.........I'm callin' you out no-good, sneaky, dirty Okie from Muskogee. You never said anything about bucks like this walking around in your backyard. :shade:

http://www.realtree.com/hunting/art..."398405660228662":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Seen a 3 point seeking, then a few does, then the big boy came by about 10, gave me a decent 20 yard shot and I missed. Rushed it I guess, didn't stop him and take my time. Ugh. 20" spread, great buck. Wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't already missed him a month ago and hit a tree when I snuck up on him bedded, I think I hit a limb this time.


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's an 8 that came in about 430 tonight. Watched him about 10 mins. He was downwind of me so he knew something was wrong but the ground blind did its job. I didn't get a Chance to film it but he was standing about 10 feet away for me,standing talk as could be, and stomping his feet, was pretty awesome. Only have 1 tag left for bucks so he got a pass. Let him go to see a buddy. He walked 5 feet from my buddy who was ground hunting. He never got a chance to draw his bow. Lol. 


http://youtu.be/6JqAr-pcVPc


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

We saw nothing this evening don't know where they've all gone to. I was hoping to get it done before rifle season. I'll try again thurs and fri and hopefully connect.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Other than the 2 I saw at 10:45 it was dead. My dad didn't seen any at all. Had high hopes for today. Oh well, I'm hopefully off to Kansas this weekend!


----------



## JasonHolland02 (Nov 3, 2011)

looking forward to the morning hunt..supposed to be 4 mph s wind 30 degrees...sure hoping one of my toads walks by!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Hey! Daniel Boone.........I'm callin' you out no-good, sneaky, dirty Okie from Muskogee. You never said anything about bucks like this walking around in your backyard. :shade:
> 
> http://www.realtree.com/hunting/art..."398405660228662":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


Yeah DB is holdong out on us... that buck is a told. love the chocolate rack!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

hey guys, new to the thread and I have been reading and follwoing your rut report for the last week. Congrats to everyone who was sucessful this past week and there are some nice bucks!! I hunt south of seminole and just have not seen a lot of activity out there. early season i saw deer every weekend but the last few weeks its been dead. anyone else hunt around there with the same scenario? spent most of the weekend in the woods and finally had enough of the wind on saturday, waitied out the rain sunday and stayed from about 1 until almost dark. (after legal shooting light) and the only thing I have seen in a few weeks was a buck by the pond, but no does or other bucks.


----------



## JasonHolland02 (Nov 3, 2011)

bowmadness84 said:


> hey guys, new to the thread and I have been reading and follwoing your rut report for the last week. Congrats to everyone who was sucessful this past week and there are some nice bucks!! I hunt south of seminole and just have not seen a lot of activity out there. early season i saw deer every weekend but the last few weeks its been dead. anyone else hunt around there with the same scenario? spent most of the weekend in the woods and finally had enough of the wind on saturday, waitied out the rain sunday and stayed from about 1 until almost dark. (after legal shooting light) and the only thing I have seen in a few weeks was a buck by the pond, but no does or other bucks.


Im right there with ya...i was covered up with deer early season and the past few weeks have been rough...this morning hunt was decent but no shooters...had two small bucks cruise throught looking for a hot doe but thats it


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I have not seen a deer from the stand or even from the road since October 31. Yesterday evening I saw 2 groups of deer along the roadway just before dark. Encouraging.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

i've had a nice 8 showing himself every other weekend until recently. this time last year i had the same problem, but on the 20th of nov last year you couldnt hardly look in one direction without seeing a deer so i wonder if they just arent moving a ton yet. i work in edmond and we have had several deer hits come to the shop this week for estimates so they are for sure moving up here! Saw a deer trotting along about 6:30 this morning off I-4o just before Midwest City. Maybe this weekend will be calmer winds and produce something...


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Hunting was tough the last couple days. Sunday morning the only thing I saw was the rain. Hunted from sunrise till about 10 am yesterday morning and only saw 2 does. Got back in the stand yesterday from about 3 till dark and once again only saw 2 does. Deer sightings have gone down the last couple weeks. I was really hoping to get it done before rifle season, but it looks like it isn't going to happen.


----------



## thaHooligan (Feb 28, 2012)

i was out yesterday evening and seen about 5 does out on the wheat field and a small 3 point chasing them around back and forth across the field. i know theres a bigger buck there that ive seen a few times, but it never showed. 

my buddy shot a really big 9 point sunday evening. it weighed 170 pounds field dressed. the base of the antlers was really thick and it had a really wide spread on it. hes getting it mounted, really nice deer. he took it to another buddy of his and they said it scored 156.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it usual to have so many days with a South wind this time of the year here in OK?

Just wondering cause this is my first year hunting the state and I had most of my stands setup for North winds.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> Is it usual to have so many days with a South wind this time of the year here in OK?
> 
> Just wondering cause this is my first year hunting the state and I had most of my stands setup for North winds.


Not unusual at all. I moved here from the SE where our prevailing winds were west and northwest during the fall. 

Here, we almost never get west winds. It seems like our prevailing wind is south even through the winter...any time the weather is stable (normal). Then we get the fronts with North and east winds for a few days.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Is it usual to have so many days with a South wind this time of the year here in OK?
> 
> Just wondering cause this is my first year hunting the state and I had most of my stands setup for North winds.


Yep, a lot of strong south winds. I guess it's because Texas blows and Kansas sucks. :wink:


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone on here have or know someone who has a good tracking dog?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Yep, a lot of strong south winds. I guess it's because Texas blows and Kansas sucks. :wink:


I like that. i'll remember that one.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I also hunt south of Seminole. It has been slow the last few weeks, but today was Buckapoloooza. 
Not including the deer that busted me getting in my stand because I was late (and they blew at me ALOT)

I saw 7 does and 4 (or 5) bucks.

Two 1 year olds chasing does all over. (or the same one twice).
I rattled in a nice really tall 2 year old (maybe three, he was really tall, but lacked mass)
I saw a three year old 135 ish nose to the ground tounge hanging out sniffing for does.
and a four year old bruiser with lots of mass, that wouldn't come to my calls. He just kept cruising.... was at 70 yards in the trees, never stopped.

Great morning. I think its a great time to be in the woods.


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

South winds are very common here, comes from the gulf. Usually from Se to Nw. Can make it a little easier to pattern at times, especially on public land.


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

man its nice to hear that someone is finally seeing something out that way! I can't wait to get into the woods this weekend and see how they are acting. sunday night, that buck by the pond was by himself at about 200 yds out, i knelt down and hit my grunt call a couple times and he came trotting right at me. got about 60 yds away and i was completely exposed and he just turned and trotted off. never flagged, blew or snorted. i think it was that 8 pt because once he turned sideways, like you i saw height but light was too dim to see how many points. I'm interested to hear how your evening hunts and other hunts go this week. Good Luck!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Bucks were really moving for me this weekend. Daughter & I saw several cruising & chasing. Shot this one yesterday morning. Saw him going across the ridge about 70 yards away. Grunted at him & he turned and came right in.


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

nice buck capt'n!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## Koby (Feb 20, 2011)

Had a great sit Monday afternoon. Had a buddy down with me and we set at opposite ends of the property. He had a young doe on food plot at 3:15 no buck following. Rattled in 2 young deer that spared right under him and a mature 8 at last light move through the woods grunting. I saw 1 doe about 430 with a nice 3 yr old 8 following close behind/ tending. Then I had the big boy of the woods, a deer I've let walk 3 years now come cruising at 5:00. He came to 54 yards, which I am comfortable at with my bow set up but I had the shakes and with the arrow trajectory I had a higher chance of hitting a limb then not. I rattled at him and grunted but he wasnt overly interested and just kept on his scrape line... Hopefully Ill get another chance at him this weekend, itll be by far the largest deer I've shot.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Best weekend so far and Monday it all came together and fell apart in an instant had a big 8 come in at 45 yards cruising drew back stopped him he looked around for a little bit noticed the does on the hillside and turned when i let the arrow fly hit him forward in the shoulder hard quartering away. I heard the crack when the arrow hit him sounded like someone had just snapped a large branch watched him run off with the lumenok hanging out didn't look like i had any penetration what so ever. Would have been an awesome shot had he not turned.. gave him about two hours before we started looking found a few drops of blood where he jumped the fence and a few spots after that then nothing looked for three hours before deciding to come back in the morning. On the way back across the field we found my arrow looked like it only got about 3 inches of penetration a lot of meat and hair on the broad head looked this morning for 4 hours and found nothing else i just hope he makes it and doesn't get infected. Made me sick to my stomach watching him run off... i hate that feeling when you know your shot could have been a lot better.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Seen 9 deer all day yesterday, 2 little bucks together and acting normally (strange). Buddy says deer all over the roads now around Tulsa. It's on and won't last long, get out there.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Dang,,I am off but, got to get the kids to school first,,then hunt some ...I have bumped a buck twice going in this week,,,it kind of sux,,But, family comes before hunting..I hope to catch one crusing or trailing later this morning..


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

i think they are acting pretty dumb this week. on my way in to work about 6:30 this morning maybe 1/2 mile east of downtown OKC where I-40,I-35 and 235 meet had one run out and get mangled by a car. the deer and the car were totaled.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

The bucks have to be out running the does. I had 8 bucks coming to my feeder now have 1. I never really had any does so I must assume my boys are all off my property chasing love. I am going somewhere else for a few days.


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

A friend just texted me from the stand. 

Says he has seen 20-25 does this morning. Bucks are busting up the groups and chasing hard. He never seen anything like it in his woods.

It's on boys---get out there.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I've lived in this house for 2.5 years and we have some does that frequent the back yard. I don't hunt here but I obviously watch pretty closely (even have a spotting scope in my office window) because I absolutely would shoot the right deer in my yard if the situation arose. A 190" nontypical was killed less than a mile from my house the year before last....so I watch! 

This morning, around 7:45 a little 4-point was pushing two does around my backyard. First buck seen from here in 2.5 years.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

yeas nice buck cap't


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Talked to a school bus driver today. He said that he has seen good bucks (at least one) every day this week on the route. Hope they're moving this weekend.


----------



## Lorin (Feb 17, 2006)

finally saw some movement last night in the minco area. Got a smalller "meat" doe a little after 5. Saw a 2.5 year old four point buck, about 100 off. was able to rattle and grunt him to within 25 yards. More out of curiousity than anything else. Had some doe estrous scent wicks out that he couldnt care less about. It was nice to finally start seeing the deer moving.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

congrats cap and everyone that has dropped one.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> I've lived in this house for 2.5 years and we have some does that frequent the back yard. I don't hunt here but I obviously watch pretty closely (even have a spotting scope in my office window) because I absolutely would shoot the right deer in my yard if the situation arose. A 190" nontypical was killed less than a mile from my house the year before last....so I watch!
> 
> This morning, around 7:45 a little 4-point was pushing two does around my backyard. First buck seen from here in 2.5 years.


Just had a 125- 8 point chase a doe through my yard. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tagged out on bucks. Yes the bucks are in full swing. Everyone on my lease is seeing lots of action. Deer are cleaning up any corn on the ground as well. Believe acorns are done in my area.

Got a few youth that want to get there first deer. Ill try and get a few a doe or two.

Here my ten pointer.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats DB!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats on being Tagged out! Nice job !


----------



## lonewolf44 (Aug 26, 2012)

Congratulations capt and DB, great job..


----------



## shootnrelease (Jul 6, 2007)

slow evening, only saw one doe, and nothing following her...


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Starting to notice dead deer on turner turnpike. Woods must be heating up.


----------



## okbowman (Mar 19, 2007)

Good job Dan. You always get it done. Im off work tomorrow so Im gonna pull an all day sit. I work on the property that I hunt and Ive been seeing bucks moving all hours of the day for the last couple of days. This will be my first time this year to sit all day. Hopefully it wont take that long. But Im gona pack a lunch anyway. I saw eight bucks Saturday morning but none were shooters. One was a two year old buck that was about 110"-115 incher. Still not time for me to burn a tag on one of those yet. Im gona take my Nikon camera with me in the stand and hopefully take some good pics to post with my update tomorrow night. Should be a good day. Wish me luck.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Havent seen much action the last week. 5 goose egg hunts and only 1 where I actually saw anything. I think they are done chasin in my neck of the woods...

Buddy in Washington Co. saw alot of chasin Tues AM. Hasnt seen much since....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okbowman said:


> Good job Dan. You always get it done. Im off work tomorrow so Im gonna pull an all day sit. I work on the property that I hunt and Ive been seeing bucks moving all hours of the day for the last couple of days. This will be my first time this year to sit all day. Hopefully it wont take that long. But Im gona pack a lunch anyway. I saw eight bucks Saturday morning but none were shooters. One was a two year old buck that was about 110"-115 incher. Still not time for me to burn a tag on one of those yet. Im gona take my Nikon camera with me in the stand and hopefully take some good pics to post with my update tomorrow night. Should be a good day. Wish me luck.


This is the time to be in the woods. My deer processor has had numerous good bucks brought in this week,

Good Luck
DB


----------



## Okie101 (Nov 1, 2009)

A lot of movement going on, but my restraint level was really low this evening.....:shade:


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice Okie101.

Careful handling them armadillos, they carry leprosy. Infect lots of people every year. http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/28/health/28leprosy.html


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

In the stand now... Had 12 does getting pushed by three different coyotes. The two yoes that came in range spotted me. About 20 minutes ago I had a doe come barreling past me, made ready to shoot whateverf was behind it whether it was a matire buck or a yote and nothing ever came. Its been a deer filled morning none-the-less.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I had a group of does come by at 7:20. They kept looking back like they were being followed but nothing behind them


----------



## tpetersen (Jul 6, 2012)

I've seen 3 mature bucks chasing does and 4 more younger ones wanting in on the action. I've seen 20+ deer this morning from first light on. For hunting public land, hasn't been too bad of a morning.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL, Okie 101, taking care of all creatures in your neck of the woods, Congrats

DB, nice job, must be a tough year for ya, you have lowered your standards from previous years deer harvests.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone going to breaking out the rifles this year? Im going too because My wife will be hunting with a. 243 this year and I am really excited about the possibility of her getting her first deer. She's passed up a lot of deer in her first couple of years hunting and we've got some big boys roaming the larger open fields on our farm this year. I hope to be posting pics Saturday by noon with her behind a good deer.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm gonna take a rifle along this year. Prob only been a half dozen times with one before but I'm gonna give it a serious shot this year


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I can't say enough how much its on right now in Oklahoma. This morning drivng from Tulsa to Claremore at 8:40 along the highway a doe jumped the fence next to the highway in a panic. One glance and I knew she was being dogged by a buck so I hit the brakes cause I was worried she was coming on to the freeway. Sure enough a 140 ish buck jumped the fence and was pushing her. I eased by them with no incident but she almost ran in front of me. She was about to cross next to an already dead deer that didn't make it across. Then on the way back, same thing, does on alert on the other side of the freeway on the move, not feeding but looking like they were escaping.

Can't wait till I am back in the woods this weekend 


Grats on the buck and dillo !


----------



## bowmadness84 (Nov 13, 2012)

LongArrows said:


> Well I can't say enough how much its on right now in Oklahoma. This morning drivng from Tulsa to Claremore at 8:40 along the highway a doe jumped the fence next to the highway in a panic. One glance and I knew she was being dogged by a buck so I hit the brakes cause I was worried she was coming on to the freeway. Sure enough a 140 ish buck jumped the fence and was pushing her. I eased by them with no incident but she almost ran in front of me. She was about to cross next to an already dead deer that didn't make it across. Then on the way back, same thing, does on alert on the other side of the freeway on the move, not feeding but looking like they were escaping.
> 
> Can't wait till I am back in the woods this weekend
> 
> ...



it seems like there has been more activity this week than the last couple of weeks. be careful driving the turnpike. we've had several cars show up to the shop in the last week or so for deer hits.


----------



## greenhead2492 (Aug 27, 2011)

Had a few does running around this morning but then had a doe under my stand and a buck came in grunting at her and the chase was on! cool to see that but also had a bobcat come by, also very cool that makes 9 total i have seen in the past year


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

I'll be guiding my 2 daughters with rifles this week... the wife will be hunting with a bow. I've taken one doe with a bow and a good 8 pt with muzzleloader, so pressure is off me this week. Hope to get some rest and hopefully skin a few deer for the freezer. My goal is to take a deer with the recurve before season ends. If I do it will be my first... just picked up the bug this year since I drew out for McAlester.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Got a big 9 pt at 8 am. First deer I saw. Also saw forkie searching, and some does


----------



## eedsmx691 (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone hunt in Harmon County? My family just inherited 600+ acres in Harmon and I am planning on going up and checking it out, but before I make the 4.5 hour drive I wanted to check with everyone here to see if there is anyone hunting the area that can give me any kind of report. Thanks!


----------



## bo2484 (Oct 28, 2012)

This guy showed up today see him a few times a week but what is interesting is I have had bucks chasing etc, had a spike chasing tonight and then he comes up and doesn't pay much attention to the does there are a 8/10 within 50 yards of him. Also had does fighting on hind legs 3 different times tonight, thats alot since I can't remeber seeing that but maybe once ever


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Pott co...was crazy yesterday morning ,,,had to start a new job and saw 8 deer with in a few miles of my house the does were being pushed all over ..This was around 8:00 am ..never seen nothing like this before around here...yea, it is on for sure ...


----------



## nduncop (Feb 26, 2010)

ftshooter said:


> Pott co...was crazy yesterday morning ,,,had to start a new job and saw 8 deer with in a few miles of my house the does were being pushed all over ..This was around 8:00 am ..never seen nothing like this before around here...yea, it is on for sure ...


Wherebouts n Pott Co ? Im south west of Tecumseh


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

bo2484 said:


> This guy showed up today see him a few times a week but what is interesting is I have had bucks chasing etc, had a spike chasing tonight and then he comes up and doesn't pay much attention to the does there are a 8/10 within 50 yards of him. Also had does fighting on hind legs 3 different times tonight, thats alot since I can't remeber seeing that but maybe once ever


Nice buck. Was that taken with your phone?


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Anyone in the stand?


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Im on stand but haven't seen a thing 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

It ain't happening around Seiling. I hunted Wed night both sits Thursday and this morning. Bucks are still running together and being nice. Had two 2 yr olds walk right by me at 20 yds this morning as I sat on the ground. They didn't even have darkened tarsel glands. Yesteday morning had 6 does come by just out of range and one of these bucks was following them and doing a little grunting but not really chasing them.

Landowner has pics at the feeder with up to 4 bucks there at once and other pics with 7 does there. Nobody seems even nervous. It has to start soon?

Going back to Norman without even getting to draw back.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

I just had a young buck cruise through my yard again.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Guys are telling me bucks are running does ever day. Lots of good bucks showing up. 

Im sure now that Im tagged out Ill get plenty of big bucks under me now. LOL


One member reported he had two good bucks chasing around him this morning.
DB


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well headed up to arnett tomorrow morning at 230am ugh. The things we so lol. But I think I'm gonna enlist in the orange army for a few days cuz I need to get some meat in the freezer, and do a little doe mgmt. bow will be with me, if I tag out early morning. Something's gotta happen. Lol


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Going out tonight for one more shot before the orange army arrives! Lol. But I will be out this weekend with bow in hand and orange on my head. I've had my best luck during rifle season. 

Need to fill the freezer plus my other buck tag! 

AJ 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rhino_81 said:


> Going out tonight for one more shot before the orange army arrives! Lol. But I will be out this weekend with bow in hand and orange on my head. I've had my best luck during rifle season.
> 
> Need to fill the freezer plus my other buck tag!
> 
> ...


Looks like a dead calm evening for sure.

Good Luck!
DB


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Been seeing does around a pear tree every nigbt, i keep thinking one of these nights a buck will join them.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Seen 4 bucks this morning one being a giant I've been chasing but at 45yds I couldn't find a hole thru some limbs. None of them were chasing but man what a great morning. After seeing the giant I had a 125" 8pt come in and feed for 15 minutes tempting me but I'll leave him so hopefully my daughter can put him on the ground this week for her first buck. Got in the stand early this evening with high hopes but didn't see a animal of any kind.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okarcher said:


> Seen 4 bucks this morning one being a giant I've been chasing but at 45yds I couldn't find a hole thru some limbs. None of them were chasing but man what a great morning. After seeing the giant I had a 125" 8pt come in and feed for 15 minutes tempting me but I'll leave him so hopefully my daughter can put him on the ground this week for her first buck. Got in the stand early this evening with high hopes but didn't see a animal of any kind.


Dont take that gun to the woods. LOL
DB


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm thinking of taking both! LOL


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I am actually looking forward to hunting with a rifle this year. I went 8 years with only a bow but looking forward to hearing that bang this year. Everyone have a safe weekend regardless of choice of weapon.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Killed my first deer in 2005 with a rifle. Killed my first buck with a bow in 2006. Put the rifle away and have been a "bow only" guy since. The .270 has been collecting dust for 6 years. I was of the mindset that it wasn't a trophy if I didn't kill it with a bow. Well, I have decided I want to kill a big buck. Shot the .270 yesterday to make sure I was on and I will be out in the morning in hopes of seeing a big buck. I'm not ashamed to use a rifle, however, I let the internet tell me that it was "too easy" and "not real hunting." I will be out in the morning with rifle in hand.

Good luck to all you guys, no matter what weapon you choose to hunt with.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

okarcher said:


> I'm thinking of taking both! LOL



The shame! Be hunting with crossbow before I know it. LOL Good luck! Hope the duaghter kills a monstor.
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had deer show up last nite at 5 then they hung just out of sight then after dark decided to get in closer. I ended up having to spook them(i jumped up, yelled and then started to talk to them) or I might have sat on the ground all night.

This morning I had 3 doe show up and go to draw back and couldnt even break over my bow! Had an easy 10yd shot even got video of it. 


AJ 









Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Sounded like a battlefield early this morning prob 20+ shots fired around my lease


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Heard a few shots this morning I haven't seen a thing moving as of yet


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

All I heard was shotguns from the duck hunters. I'd hate to be a duck right now!




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Slick16 (Nov 8, 2010)

I took my friends 7 year old son with me this morning and boy was it a good one.. We saw 7 different bucks chasing does. He was very excited to see all the action. Out of the 7 we saw one spike; 4 young 8 pointers, 1 I couldn't ever really tell what he was, and one definite shooter he just never came within shooting distance. They are definitely chasing hard in my area right now


----------



## bo2484 (Oct 28, 2012)

No I used the card reader for iPad to get pic off the camera but had no wifi where I was so I took a pic of the pic with my phone


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

All week I've been hearing guys say that their rutting. Finally went out all day today and boy you guys we're right. They were chasing like crazy. From the minute I got in stand at 0430 until about 1030 they running and grunting all over the place. If they heard me walking in, then they certainly didn't care. I was just waiting for one of them shooters to fly by my stand. I though I was gonna get to tag one this morning. 

It seems that they'll chase all morning until it start to get hot. Then they'll bed down. 

Not to much action this P.M. Just a few button bucks and some hogs.Back out tomorrow for another all dayer .


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Taking two lease members in to my stands tommorrow morning. Im tagged out and helping buddies now.

Got to take ranch owner brother out tommorrow evening. 

I enjoy helping others now that Im tagged out. Saw chasing today going in to fill feeder. Good buck.

Hope to get these guys on some decent bucks. Next ten days should be good hunting.


----------



## OkieCory (Nov 30, 2011)

If any of those spots open up.. Let me know! Lol


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Not seeing much activity on my lease but did see my buddy just barely miss hitting a doe with his truck on the way home i slowed down behind him and there was a 140" + right behind her.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Those guys on my lease should fire there guide today because hunting was tough. Even myself in stand saw little to nothing.

No bucks today at all. Pretty windy and hotter isnt helping the hunting. Heard very few gun shoots.

Seems things went bad quickly. Guys on my lease are just not seeing the better bucks.
DB


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well got out yesterday morning and watched the sun come up. Saw a decent buck, 2 does, and 3 yotes. Had probably close to 100 ducks fly over me during the hunt. 

Not real excited about hunting in this weather. I would really like it to get cold in a hurry. These warm temps just aren't for me.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Slow day all around. Heard a few gun shots  but saw little deer movement. I wish we could have our cold front back !!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Hunted yesterday evening, this morning, and this evening with my son and never saw a deer. But he is a trooper he said I love being in the woods with you dad and that made my weekend worth it.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

2 does an a spike for me this morning this evening 8 does feeding an mingling around under me for over an hour right after it got dark the woods exploded with grunting snorting an fighting the rut is here we need cold weather in a bad way to get them on there feet during the day


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Wife and i had deer all over us tonight over 20 between the 2 of us 3 were bucks but all too young for a shot. 2 of the bucks were chasing a little and acting rutty the little fork snort wheezed right in front of me at about ten yards good night all around.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

If I hadn't seen all the orange I would have thought there was deer everywhere public land got love it lol!

Didn't see anything today. Had a nice buck chasing last night but he stayed in the thicket. 
Had a shot on a doe yesterday morning but couldn't get draw back to get a shot. Got a video of that to man not have a good amount of luck on the connecting lately.

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

My 17 yr old had a good morning. She'll hunt with a bow the rest of the week. I'm carrying both... rifle mainly for hogs and coyotes. Or... if big daddy won't come within range.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree, slow day. 2 young bucks, 1 doe and decent buck. I contenplated shooting one of the smaller bucks just because he was soooooo stupid .:wacko:....


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I picked a really bad day to "iron butt" it. Spent 9 hours in my pop up blind today with only the squirrel parade to show for it. Out of the blind only for 2 hour break and lunch. Dang turkeys didn't even bother showing up. I didn't hear any shots around. Central Ok in the Oaks.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Off all week and watching weather forecast. Buck tagged out but always enjoy seeing bucks regardless.


Think Ill sit this morning out. Hot weather sure not going to help the hunting at all.

Good luck you guys anf ladys!
DB


----------



## huntinguide (Mar 27, 2006)

The bucks are locked down on our property. Living on it gives me a look everyday. Last sat-tues was balls out rut i . It should open up this week again


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Between my daughter and me we seen every year old buck on the property. Neighbor seeing the same thing no mature bucks spotted yet this rifle season. Doesn't help the other neighbors is like a 4 wheeler derby. I think the mature bucks are on lock down in my neck of the woods too. Seeing lots of deer just no shooters.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

huntinguide said:


> The bucks are locked down on our property. Living on it gives me a look everyday. Last sat-tues was balls out rut i . It should open up this week again


Thats kinda what most of my lease members think is going on at are place as well. Even the game camera pictures slowed down at night. Deer moved right at dark yesterday evening. You could tell by the few gun shots.
DB


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Sat eastern Cleveland county this morning and saw nothing!! Heard a couple of shots, but, that was it. Trying again tomorrow morning!


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Slow for me. last weekend bucks running all over the place. This weekend 3 spikes.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw a mature 4 + year old at 8 am this morning. He walked right behind me up a ridge. No shot too brushy, wouldn't come to my calling after I let him get out a bit. If I had a rifle I would be posting pictures instead of a description 

Needless to say that route got trimmed back a bit when I got down, so if I am sitting there again, I have a shot into that brush. Good looking deer, heavy tines, good mass. Only deer I saw.


----------



## huntinguide (Mar 27, 2006)

I posted this buck a couple days ago figure some fellow Okies would like to look at it my best 
180 4/8


----------



## chev17 (Sep 6, 2005)

It was slow all weekend at my lease. I took my 7 year old boy with rifle trying to get him his first deer. We saw a few does and small bucks but nothing he could get a shot off on. I've spent most of my season trying with crossbow and gun trying to get him one. I don't care if I get anything until he gets a shot. I'm just glad he enjoys being in the woods and wants to keep trying.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

At my lease I think they are in lock down and a little extra pressure we have put on them has not helped. They will start traveling more when the doe start getting bred out. But with all the doe on my lease they dont have to move much. Toooo many ladies around my area.


----------



## D-nasty (Aug 28, 2012)

Saw very few bucks going into the weekend. Just young deer. Yesterday morning saw the buck.Ive hunted nearly everyday since.oct. 1 trailing two does, then in the evening I saw one of the two does he was trailing which leads me to nelieve he is locked down with the other.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Is anybody else seeing far fewer deer this year than in the past couple? I've seen 12 deer total this entire season and I have seen more than that in one day in years past. The majority of the 12 were in one sit where two small bucks were chasing five does all over the place. I've noticed fewer sightings over the last couple years but it seems this year they have declined dramatically.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Is anybody else seeing far fewer deer this year than in the past couple? I've seen 12 deer total this entire season and I have seen more than that in one day in years past. The majority of the 12 were in one sit where two small bucks were chasing five does all over the place. I've noticed fewer sightings over the last couple years but it seems this year they have declined dramatically.


Diffidently something to what your saying. Are deer counts drastically declined the last two years.
DB


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Hoe much water is in your hunting areas? 

I'm a relative Okie deer newb but it appears to me that the deer have migrated to water. Just my theory. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Is anybody else seeing far fewer deer this year than in the past couple? I've seen 12 deer total this entire season and I have seen more than that in one day in years past. The majority of the 12 were in one sit where two small bucks were chasing five does all over the place. I've noticed fewer sightings over the last couple years but it seems this year they have declined dramatically.


I would say this is extremely accurate where I hunt in NE Oklahoma. I hope this trend is short lived. It's getting frustrating and exhausting!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I have LOTS of water, and I think my deer numbers are way down.

I think its coyotes and poacher. I have a lot of poaching around here. I sometimes hear 4 or 5 groups of coyotes start up and I have them all over my cameras.

Can you poison coyotes in Oklahoma? I need a massive reduction.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

I've got a guy who I let trap them on my place west of Tulsa. If you are close and interested send me a pm.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Tmorelli I've got what is normally a large creek/small river bordering the land I'm hunting. Also have two ponds on the property. The coyote theory may have something to do with it as I have seen more than triple the amount of coyotes than in years past. 

To the guys who are needing help with coyotes. I'd be more than happy to take care of a few of em. I enjoy coyote hunting as much if not a little more than deer hunting. I'm only a hop skip and a jump from the Tulsa area too. I'm gonna be starting to focus on them as soon as the holiday gun season is over


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

Ruts just starting around Seiling and that was in the report the ODWC emailed me. Can't understand why the SE rut is wrapping up and NW is just starting its been that way for the last four years or so, before that we would see bucks chasing in daylight in muzzleloader season.


----------



## jwedel1777 (Oct 12, 2011)

Got this big guy on opening morning. He was bedded down tending to a doe in some tall grass. I literally had to yell out loud at him so he would stand up so that I could get a shot off. He didn't go far after a good shot. He scored around 131" and will be headed to the taxidermist soon.


----------



## bearman! (Sep 15, 2011)

Well this guy isnt a monster by any means but its still pretty cool let me know what you guys think 
http://youtu.be/MGDHTtbrC94


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

bearman! said:


> Well this guy isnt a monster by any means but its still pretty cool let me know what you guys think
> http://youtu.be/MGDHTtbrC94


That awesome!

Big bodied deer, on public land and an odd rack id be proud of that one. The last two bucks I shot they only field dressed 120lbs lots of meat for the freezer. 

Oh and doublen on the yotie managing thats even better! 



AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, crazy wind this morning guys. If you look at both accuweather and weather.com between them the wind is coming from 4 directions over the next few hours... Where to hunt for that?


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

goldeneagle747 said:


> Is anybody else seeing far fewer deer this year than in the past couple? I've seen 12 deer total this entire season and I have seen more than that in one day in years past. The majority of the 12 were in one sit where two small bucks were chasing five does all over the place. I've noticed fewer sightings over the last couple years but it seems this year they have declined dramatically.


We are seeing only a fraction of the normal number. drought?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Shot a doe this morning. Filling the freezer.

Three guns shots and thats it. Cameras show all night action.

Did have a big eight at camera yesterday morning.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

rhino_81 said:


> That awesome!
> 
> Big bodied deer, on public land and an odd rack id be proud of that one. The last two bucks I shot they only field dressed 120lbs lots of meat for the freezer.
> 
> ...


Have always seen big deer on Black Kettle while quail hunting. On one trip within a mile of each other we saw 3 very large deer. I had a little dog down in a draw and I could hear the deer moving and I thought a doe would pop out. I think he was the biggest deer I had ever seen, at 80 yards as he went over the hill you could still see his rack sticking up off of his head. Had two really nice, wide 8 points laying down on a hillside where I wouldn't have bet there was enough grass to hide them. As we worked a running covey of birds the first jumped up and as he ran past the second he jumped up, they weren't 30 yards apart. When we got back to the truck, there were gun hunters pulling into the parking area with a camper to stake out their camping spot. We just grinned and waived. 

BTW, we also found a 6ft long rattler skin on the same trip.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Not one gun shot this evening. Never in my life during gun season has this happened that I remember.

Dead calm evening. Simple amazing.

Hot weather killing the hunting.
DB


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

We seriously need a good hard cold snap to get the deer up on there feet an moving


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

It's been so sloooooow!!!!! Everything I have seen has also been 80 yards or more out. I decided to pick up the rifle for a bit.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Checked three cameras yesturday and hunting sucks bigtime at my lease. Cameras show spikes have returned and big bucks are no longer around. Help the lease owners brother get a doe and it wasnt easy in this heat.

My cameras the last few days show activity all at night long. In coming full moon wont help. Come on cold weather. 

Amazing the lack of gun shots.
DB


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Last night the hunting was better. My friend came to hunt with me and had 3 bucks come under him. He passed a 130s buck about 20 mins before dark. I had had a buck cruising looking for does as well just prior to dark.

Going out now to enjoy Thanksgiving !


----------



## hunter0717 (Dec 7, 2009)

There still up an movin in my area with the warmer temps, but I'm starting to see mature bucks back together. Had a 150's 10 and a 130-40 8 point come into 120 yrds and no closer. They also had a smaller buck with them and not a one of them could give a darn to any calling done when they decided they was walking away. So close,but yet so far. Back at em this morn.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had what I think was the big buck walking across the open field without a care in the world. Heard a gun shot stopped looked that direction than kept on slow walking. Lost him in the tree line then heard another gunshot so he might be gone. Heard 3 shots and saw nothing else.

I did heard what sounded like a heard of elephants breaking twigs and crunching leaves. They come by my stand at 6 but could never see what it was(yotes/hogs/deer).

Gonna go back tonite and in morning with the cold snap should be on the move.

HAPPY TURKEY DAY!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Checked cams today and NOTHING! They have been out since last Wednesday. I was getting about 4 shooters on cam every check. Now, there are no bucks. Does are back to running in groups of 6-8 so I don't know what is going on. Talked to a few other people today and they are having the same problems.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya jb I think the doe that have been bred are grouping up and the bucks are just locked down with the next one. Weather, Hunting pressure, and the breeding phase have cut down on deer sightings in my area.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Got a nine year old youth doe hunt this evening. Glad to see cooler temps.

Talking to members at my lease.

Feed getting hit at night with warmer weather. Does are back in groups for sure. Buddy got four or five good bucks showing up at his camera. I would assume he got a few does in estrous in that area.

Two guys have texting they have not heard any gun shots this morning so far. Big bright full moon earlier in the night but then morning hours had cloud cover and heavy wind. Full moon coming not going to help IMO. Evening hunts should be the best.

Good luck Okies. 
DB


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

ATTACH=CONFIG]1526147[/ATTACH]



I got a nice doe night before last at about 5:30 south of Tecumseh. 4 does came into my 2 acre food plot at 5:10 and grazed for 20 minutes. No bucks showed to bother them. Then they started moving south and popped out on one of my fire breaks and walked right to the native pear tree I was set up by.

The tree is covered up with pears about the size of persimmons and they are very soft and falling to the ground, though there are none laying around. I had put a 15' ladder up just 10 yds away at 3 yesterday and shot this doe at 5:30 at 15 yds.

Weird thing the arrow did. I shot her in her right front arm pit. She had her head down eating a pear and turned to her left. The arrow went all the way through and hit the dirt. Blood trial looked like it was spewing out of a shaken pop can for the 50 yds or so she ran.

When I get over to her, just a few minutes after the shot this entry wound is what I first see. YIKES! Then I roll her over and the exit wound is in her neck half way between her chest and her head. From my steep downward angle that is just hard to understand even with her nose down to the ground eating. 

$13 for three Bob Allen broadheads from Wal Mart. No damage to the broadhead either.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Rut still going. Never fails take someone to shoot does and see bucks. We saw three bucks, two good ones and all chasing does.

Poor does never got a chance to come into feed. Crazy, cant say how many times this happens.

DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Rut still going. Never fails take someone to shoot does and see bucks. We saw three bucks, two good ones and all chasing does.
> 
> Poor does never got a chance to come into feed. Crazy, cant say how many times this happens.
> 
> DB


At least your seeing deer, pressure on Ft. Gibson is un-godly... Cant wait til gun season is over. Geesh.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Anybody having coyote problems around Shawnee area PM me and after deer season I will come hunt em for you ...I have been doing this for a few years now and it is kind of fun in the off season...Thanks....


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Hunted west of tulsa tonight and saw 7 does no bucks. My brother in other side of property saw 6 bucks feeding together and no does. I don't know what's going on anymore.


----------



## goldeneagle747 (Jul 7, 2007)

Ftshooter - its addicting isn't it. I start three years ago and now I enjoy it more than deer hunting I think. As many as I've seen deer huntin it should make for an interesting year. I'll be starting as soon as the holiday doe season is over.

I saw several does in groups on the way home from work today. Don't know what to think this year. I shot my biggest buck to date opening weekend but from then on its been kinda depressing. It's gettin hard to get up early on the weekends. I don't think I've slept past 5am since opening day.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Hunted west of tulsa tonight and saw 7 does no bucks. My brother in other side of property saw 6 bucks feeding together and no does. I don't know what's going on anymore.


Crazy, Im seeing does in groups and then tonight that doe had to be in her cycle with three bucks on here tail. Doe was in a group coming in. Im also getting bucks together on nighttime camera. Does still leave feed when bucks appear though.

DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jeffreyhu said:


> At least your seeing deer, pressure on Ft. Gibson is un-godly... Cant wait til gun season is over. Geesh.


Im right across the river and can say the gun shots have been minimum this year. Evenings where I dont even hear a shot. I heard maybe five shots tonight after five pm
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im right across the river and can say the gun shots have been minimum this year. Evenings where I dont even hear a shot. I heard maybe five shots tonight after five pm
> 
> 
> DB



Two of those shots were about 40 yards from where i was sittting in a tree, scared the piss out of me. I agree on the number of shots though, for the amount of people out there very few shots. Those deer know the drill, the ones that dont wind up dead quick. Gonna try it again this afternoon I guess...


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

It's gotten to the point where I don't wake up early anymore. Half the time on the days I say I'm gonna go I just say screw it and stay home. I'm supposed to head out in about 30 minutes and I'm debating on whether to go or not.


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

All pics im getting of mature bucks are at night. Always kinda goes that way when the orange hits woods, plus moon is starting to brighten up too.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Caught this guy in my back yard yesterday morning at 4am. 
Need to setup in the back yard!


Had a group of 3 doe and a small buck show up at 715 one smelled somethin she didnt like or i might have had a chance. Then a doe showed up and grouped up the the first 3 doe. Then 3 more showed up @815. 

Lots of movement but all to far away for bow.

Orange army has had them running scared around me. Way more people than last year, which was almost like hunting private land.

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Excellant morning. Everyone saw deer. Members were seeing chasing and bucks.

Took a youth and had this buck walk 6yrds from us. Crazy, his eyes got big. Kids a buck magnet.

Got busted by doe turning my head in dead calm. Saw few other does. 

Lots of gun shots.

One more evening to get this kid a doe. Hope he appreceites me giving up bedlum game to go hunt with him. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jeffreyhu said:


> Two of those shots were about 40 yards from where i was sittting in a tree, scared the piss out of me. I agree on the number of shots though, for the amount of people out there very few shots. Those deer know the drill, the ones that dont wind up dead quick. Gonna try it again this afternoon I guess...


Shooting everywhere this morning. Best gun day so far. Cooler weather sure helps. It was a good morning in the woods.
DB


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

I have had my worst morning in the woods! Didn't see one deer, and only heard 4 gun shots with 3 being from the same guy! lol I'm hunting west central Caddo county...debating on trying my spot on east central caddo county this evening or this morning.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Dad scored again tonight. 30 yard shot. Dropped him where he stood. PSE Stinger 50# Rage Chisel Tips.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Four straight sits without seeing a deer with my oldest son. Going for number five tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Im terriable at this doe shooting. Third hunt with youth and all we get is bucks evertime. 

This morning we had a eight pointer walk right by us at 6 to 8 yrds while on the ground. Yesturday we had a big nice eight walk right in view. This evening we had a big six pointer come in. Im thinking this youth a buck magnet. Places I was taking him we were seeing does. Funny, just deer hunting. Well he got to see more bucks than most see all season and up front and close. 

Had fun never the less. No does shot!
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im terriable at this doe shooting. Third hunt with youth and all we get is bucks evertime.
> 
> This morning we had a eight pointer walk right by us at 6 to 8 yrds while on the ground. Yesturday we had a big nice eight walk right in view. This evening we had a big six pointer come in. Im thinking this youth a buck magnet. Places I was taking him we were seeing does. Funny, just deer hunting. Well he got to see more bucks than most see all season and up front and close.
> 
> ...



Thanks for taking those kids DB. As a Childrens Pastor I see a lot of kids whose home life is a wreck. The normal nuclear family is a thing of the past. Nothing like some time in the woods to bring things into perspective...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jeffreyhu said:


> Thanks for taking those kids DB. As a Childrens Pastor I see a lot of kids whose home life is a wreck. The normal nuclear family is a thing of the past. Nothing like some time in the woods to bring things into perspective...


Thank you for being a pastor. Taking the local First Baptist pastor and his kids in a few weeks. He gets one day a week off. (Monday) Most never realize how demanding pastors have it. In these times the needs are more than ever.

Lance Sawyer is an awesome pastor. I listen to his tapes and preaching. Not a member but will give a vacation day to help him get his kids in the outdoors. I have just as much fun taking kids as killing a deer myself.

Thanks you giving to kids as well. So many need guidance
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

The need to confess... 

Friday morning I got in stand around 0600. The stand I was in, was placed about 200 yards into the woods behind a food plot. It faces east, so I was hunting it with a NNE wind. Didn't see or hear much until around 0800 I think it was. I had a doe and two button bucks grazing towards me from the SE . So I grabbed my bow and was planning on popping the doe once she got a little closer. Then from the opposite direction (NE) i hear another doe walking down a trail that passes right behind my stand to a small bedding area only 30 yards away. And guess what this doe is dragging behind her???! A big big non-typical buck. Probably the biggest buck that I have ever had a shot at. The doe comes in and goes straight to bed, while the buck holds up at 20 yards behind a large deadfall. I guess he is just checking the area out before he commits to walking out into this bedding area. Finally I see him move as if he is about to walkout from behind this deadfall, so I draw my bow. But he stops. So I held it as long as I could before I had to let it back down. After about 5 minutes I see him take a step so I draw my bow back again. But instead of just walking out, he hops and ends up further away then I ranged him at. So since I use a single pin I had no choice but to compensate and take the shot, so I did... And of course I don't have a pic here for you guys, so you could guess what happens. I completely missed. The buck jumps up and doesn't know what happened. All the other deer don't even know anything is happing, so I grunted at him before he ran off. He jumps into this dry river bed and pops back up about 15 yards downwind of me and he stays behind a tree. I'm guess he heard the grunt and wanted to check it out. It took only about 30 seconds before he catches my scent and he was gone.... man I was down!!!! I couldn't believe that I messed that up. After it all happened I didn't even want to be in the woods anymore. I wanted every second back, and wish I could have done it all over again. I kind of think it would have been better to never of had a shot at him, then to get a shot and miss.. But these are the lessons that we learn and these are the falls that we all must get up from. So even though I have been thinking of that deer ever since, I'm kind of happy just to know that there are deer like that in my area.

Lessons I've learned.. I don't like single pin sights for deer hunting anymore..lol..

And NEVER, NEVER rush your shot!!!!.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

My son got a buck after thanksgiving dinner at the inlaws. I have not shot that 30-30 in a couple of years, and we spent some shots dialing in the scope. I bought that old Marlin from a pawn shop when I was 16, my mom had to purchase it for me. They made me hand her the cash outside the store so she could pay for it.

One of the wifes cousin had a stand set up, so my son set in it and I set on the ground a little to the side of the tree. The wind was really blowing and a nice buck walked out at 85 yards and he said the tree was blowing and he couldn't hold steady. Really nice buck that I could see from seating on the ground and was at least 8pt, and a huge body. Later I looked up and he was kneeling on the platform using the guard for a rest. At dusk he motioned that there was a doe out there, I asked could he take her and he nodded. Got down on his knee and I heard that old rifle bark. He had a big grin and said I dropped her. When we walked out to her, it was a nice size buck with both antlers broke off about an inch long. Something must have really kicked his butt in velvet to break them off there. Both bucks were on the same trail, at the same distance.


----------



## Ghostware (May 30, 2012)

A question for Oklahoma people, is it legal to bow hunt on private land within city limits in Oklahoma? the reason i ask is i am going to my uncles lake house on lake eufala and he has a house that goes up to the water, im not even sure if is within city limits i'm just assuming. I have seen deer tracks along the shore and my uncle who is not a hunter said i should set up a stand and try it. but im not sure how to confirm it is legal there.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Depends on the laws in that specific city call the local pd and find out the laws


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

Went to a new spot at another buddies house this morning that is a bowhunters dream. Right after first light at about 7:15 I took this nice 6 point at right around 42 yards with my bow. Went through both shoulders. He literally ran a circle right in the area I shot him and ended up dead 10-15 yards from the point of impact. This being my first buck ever, and him being so nice I took him to the taxidermist for a shoulder mount. 











After going to the taxidermist I headed over to my other buddies house where I normally hunt to eat some lunch, and then go out for the evening to try and get some meat for the freezer. I took the .308 for that. Right at dark when I was just about to get down I heard something to my right and there were two does eating the corn. When I went to get into position the seat squeaked a bit and spooked em some. Right when I had the crosshairs on her she took off. I got her in a full sprint right at 65-70 yards. She piled up right where she was hit and was down for the count.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

My buddy and I were out for the last few days. I had does on the food plots each day for the first time in a while. Also, had bucks chasing does on camera few hours after dark. Yesterday, I had a nice buck coming to me about 9 am. He was cruising for sure. At 60 yards he made a left turn in a thicket and moved off that way, didn't come back for the calls (my calling success this year has not been good  )... Nice to see big bucks on their feet looking for does still at 9 am. My buddy grunted up a few small bucks over the last couple of days, but no big mature ones.

I think its still on, but that hot weather in the middle of last week killed it. My guess is they are leaving one doe and off looking for another one when we see them cruising at this point.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

NE of Seiling, OK last night and this morning. I had 2 young bucks come to the water tank at a windmill at 3:45 yesterday afternoon. Neither were shooters and they didn't not seem to be sniffing around. The one drank 10' from the bottom of my 6' tall ladder that I was sitting in. No more deer that day. 

This morning in same stand I saw 2 does with 2 yearlings in tow. About 200 yds away and moving back to bed I presume. It was 7:35. I stayed in the stand until 8:30 and no bucks picked up their trial. 

Back out later and both sits tomorrow too. I hear that they are chasing out here but not that I have seen.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

TKR Reptiles said:


> Went to a new spot at another buddies house this morning that is a bowhunters dream. Right after first light at about 7:15 I took this nice 6 point at right around 42 yards with my bow. Went through both shoulders. He literally ran a circle right in the area I shot him and ended up dead 10-15 yards from the point of impact. This being my first buck ever, and him being so nice I took him to the taxidermist for a shoulder mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your first buck. You had a great day.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

yokelokie said:


> Congratulations on your first buck. You had a great day.


Thanks bro! It's a day I definitely won't forget!


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

I hope tomorrows my magical day, likin the looks of the weather. : D


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

TKR Reptiles,

Congrats on a fine achievement not only did you get a nice buck u doubled out. You must be living right.

AJ 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Saw buck on driveway leaving this morning. They're movin, looking for the last does


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

*2012Bow kill During Gun Season*

Killed this nice 8 pt buck first saturday of rifle season...Passed him 2 times and have regreted it every time. I have 3 others that are in the area that will dwarf this one but they only seem to be coming in at night. anyhow, pretty tickled to have him now, he weighted out at 140 lbs and net green scored at 131. Don't figure that is to bad for a 3.5 yrold 8pt.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Grats on your deer! You are right, that is not bad for a 3.5 year old 8 point from Ok !


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Hunted tonight. Buddy has 4 doe on him at 4:30 till dark. I saw nothing. After dark we saw a big boy crossing the dirt road. I think this weekend is going to be better


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy Art Brown shot this eight pointer this evening on his 125 acre ranch.

Good management for small acrage. He killed a few over there allot bigger than this one.



DB


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm hoping there's some hot action this weekend the job decides we need to work more over time so I'm down to one day a week to hunt


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Timber Hawk said:


> Four straight sits without seeing a deer with my oldest son. Going for number five tomorrow.









finally on the 5th hunt and only deer we saw. This was Sunday evening.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

10 sits in a row without seeing a deer, maybe 12...cant remember..:sad:


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

Where you been hunting Von? Seems all the city deer have disappeared.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Seems all the deer have disappeared period have seen 2 does the last 4 sits not seeing any movement on the roads either


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

TMax27 said:


> Where you been hunting Von? Seems all the city deer have disappeared.


Tim,

The better question is what part of the county have we not hunted. LOL. Bernice, Colcord, and around Grove. Cant believe all of the deer on Baycrest, Harber Road, etc have vanished.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe the warmer temperatures will really get them moving this weekend. Right.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

VonH said:


> Tim,
> 
> The better question is what part of the county have we not hunted. LOL. Bernice, Colcord, and around Grove. Cant believe all of the deer on Baycrest, Harber Road, etc have vanished.


They are definately in hiding/nocturnal. They are still there, they just not being hunter friendly right now.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

The Orange Army has them pushed into the most remote untraveled spots they can find. I did some walking around earlier in the week and found deer in spots that a deer can't even hide. 

The normal travel routes and times are totally disrupted. It is time to do some scouting or just wait until the woods calm back down to normal.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

A buddy and I went out tonight. Not much on cameras and no movement seen before dark. Where can we order some cold weather?


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Same here, no movement. Went to my friends place that is always good for some doe action and nothing. First time I have been there and not seen anything.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Finally gettin back in the stand. Have been in since last Friday. Hopefully I could get some action. 

I'm killing the first thing that gives me a shot, even if it still has milk on its lips.... it's going down.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LongArrows said:


> A buddy and I went out tonight. Not much on cameras and no movement seen before dark. Where can we order some cold weather?


One has to think warm temps and full moon are hurting daylight hunting.
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Another empty sit this evening...Did talk to a kid hunting the same land who killed a doe last night and let some small does pass this evening...so they could blow at me when I was getting down. LOL. I was thrilled he killed something and glad a few are moving. I agree with the above, the first one who steps in range is getting planted, size doesnt matter at this point. I need summer sausage for Christmas presents!!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I got the next 3 days off then it's 7 12s probably the rest of season I'm shooting as many as I have tags left tomorrow


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I went to some of the best hunting land that I know of yesterday Morning and like yall I did not see a dang thing ...and only heard a few shots way off ...


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Things are dead where Im hunting right now. Like DB said, warm temps, full moon and gun hunters pouding it heavy last week is a perfect combination for little daylight movement. Hopefully things go back to normal next week.


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

So far nothing this morning it's been like this all year for me Iv only had one doe in range all year (curse you limb)lol seen a big buck in Tuttle yesterday off the road as I was going out of town . First live big buck I seen all year . But when I went back home to Georgia for thanksgiving it was dead like this to. Go Dawgz!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Duckman89 said:


> So far nothing this morning it's been like this all year for me Iv only had one doe in range all year (curse you limb)lol seen a big buck in Tuttle yesterday off the road as I was going out of town . First live big buck I seen all year . But when I went back home to Georgia for thanksgiving it was dead like this to. Go Dawgz!!


Fixng to go check trail cameras here midday. Im already thinking lots of nightime activity for sure. More than normal.

No wind and warm temps with full moon sucks just about as bad as it gets get.

Cooler weather would help

Keep pluggin in there. Member at my lease killed a doe morning and evening Tuesday.
DB


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Finally gettin back in the stand. Have been in since last Friday. Hopefully I could get some action.
> 
> I'm killing the first thing that gives me a shot, even if it still has milk on its lips.... it's going down.


Good idea... Sounds like the perfect way to shoot a big buck. You're the reason why OK rifle season kills all the spikes and button bucks. Have fun wiping the "milk off the lips".


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DirtNap1986 said:


> Good idea... Sounds like the perfect way to shoot a big buck. You're the reason why OK rifle season kills all the spikes and button bucks. Have fun wiping the "milk off the lips".


Young ones taste far better. Not everyone cares about big bucks believe it or not. His tag and his call.
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

DirtNap1986 said:


> Good idea... Sounds like the perfect way to shoot a big buck. You're the reason why OK rifle season kills all the spikes and button bucks. Have fun wiping the "milk off the lips".


Long as he is legal, I dont care what he kills. Shot a good sized button on opening day of bow thinking it was a doe. Killed it at five, I was eating fresh backstrap by 10:00pm that night. Tasted great. I love killing a good buck but this big antler craze has gotten way out of hand in my opinion.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

DirtNap1986 said:


> Good idea... Sounds like the perfect way to shoot a big buck. You're the reason why OK rifle season kills all the spikes and button bucks. Have fun wiping the "milk off the lips".


Damn, you got me... I confess. I'm personally the one to blame for all of that....... Man chill out!!!... I'm not gonna kill one of YOUR button bucks...I don't even rifle hunt either. ... i was just joking.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

To each his own. It's not the hunters fault that Oklahoma is not like Kansas or Missouri its the regs oklahoma has. If you give oklahoma Kansas regulations or Missouri regulations we would have a state that would be in the same category as them.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Timber Hawk said:


> To each his own. It's not the hunters fault that Oklahoma is not like Kansas or Missouri its the regs oklahoma has. If you give oklahoma Kansas regulations or Missouri regulations we would have a state that would be in the same category as them.


While I agree with you that Oklahoma would be better off with a later gun season, the hunter is in control of his or her trigger finger. That "button bucks taste better" is played out! The simple fact is fawn whitetails are the easiest to kill! I could have filled my truck bed with buttons and spikes this year! There isn't one person on this site that doesn't want to kill a mature buck and anyone shooting button bucks on purpose is part of the problem not the solution.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeh, funny they never say " I wish I hadn't shot it this huge buck, fawn woulda tasted better"


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

DirtNap1986 said:


> Good idea... Sounds like the perfect way to shoot a big buck. You're the reason why OK rifle season kills all the spikes and button bucks. Have fun wiping the "milk off the lips".


Not everyone is a arrogant trophy hunter. Milk fed meat tastes the best!!!


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

TKR Reptiles said:


> Not everyone is a arrogant trophy hunter. Milk fed meat tastes the best!!!


Tag soup tastes a hell of a lot better than a deer that has milk on its mouth. I have had the pleasure of eating mature bucks that have been harvested with patience, persistence, and passing the first fawn that is chasing a butterfly under my stand. Enjoy that 20lbs of meat, I'll take the 90lbs off a mature deer any day.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

Kids, can't we all get along. To each his own....... Lets start a new argument. 

The great state of Oklahoma has crippled our chances of ever being considered a big buck state when online check in was made available. Just when good management practices were yielding good results, along comes the dumbest idea i've ever heard of. Yea, its handy, but that's the problem, its too handy. Many a good buck has fell to the "centerfire arrow" this year (and last) and many more will follow. Deer numbers will continue to decline as long as online check in is available. That's my opinion,what's your's?


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

WOW, WOW, WOW.... Let's not get this thread off track. It was just a joke, and an expression meaning that the deer are far and few between. Kind of a “Gett’em while you could” sort of statement. 
I like shooting big deer too, and I personally, I have never shot a buck that “ I “ didn’t think was big enough for my standards. I too have ate many tags and it wasn’t because I don’t know how to hunt. But this stuff is getting stupid. Don’t go dividing this thread based on a trophy hunting and meat hunting deal. We see way to much of that on AT all ready. . Chill out and have some fun hunting.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRATTLEMN said:


> Kids, can't we all get along. To each his own....... Lets start a new argument.
> 
> The great state of Oklahoma has crippled our chances of ever being considered a big buck state when online check in was made available. Just when good management practices were yielding good results, along comes the dumbest idea i've ever heard of. Yea, its handy, but that's the problem, its too handy. Many a good buck has fell to the "centerfire arrow" this year (and last) and many more will follow. Deer numbers will continue to decline as long as online check in is available. That's my opinion,what's your's?


I dont need trophy deer and non residents all over. Make this state a one buck limit and you wont be able to afford to hunt. Out of state residents will be here making the all mighty dollar bringing non residents to Oklahoma to get the monstor buck.

I like what we got and enjoy staying in the woods.
DB


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

DB,
You make a good argument about the non resident hunter. I hadn't really thought about that..... Do you think deer numbers are down from previous years? If so,because of online check in, weather, both or something else?


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> To each his own. It's not the hunters fault that Oklahoma is not like Kansas or Missouri its the regs oklahoma has. If you give oklahoma Kansas regulations or Missouri regulations we would have a state that would be in the same category as them.


Umm, Kansas and MO both have online checking.....


I see argument against online checking. I have friends that abuse it regulary...

But...made a stop by the in person check station on the way home this PM. They have a "hunters hall of fame". Some decent bucks in the pics...but ALOT of spikes, forks and bucks Id never shoot....


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

VonH said:


> Umm, Kansas and MO both have online checking.....
> 
> 
> I see argument against online checking. I have friends that abuse it regulary...
> ...


Those pics all from this year or a compilation of the years?


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

I think ur gonna see good bucks killed this year. Fewer next year, and even fewer the following years. The oklahoma herd is huge, it will take some time to see the effects of "centerfire arrows" come to light. The Dmap guys will be the first to really notice a decline in the numbers when they do their spotlight counts.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Wow this is crazy every deer I get is a trophy to me!

I have shot my biggest buck to date but if I shot a fawn, small doe, big doe, spike, button buck or big buck I'd be happy to fill my tags.

Granted I get buck fever but it has cost me filling my tag. I wanna break my 1 deer a year streak 5 years of that is enough for me!

AJ

Also from what I've seen buck wise this year there have been been some monster buck harvested this year,






Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

I definately think the numbers are down. I have a spot I hunt that in years past it wasnt uncommon to sit an evening there on a rye patch and see forty or more deer. The most I saw this year on an evening sit was 18. I myself would like to see the buck harvest cut back to one per person, and if they leave it at two I think one of the two must be taken with archery equipment.
I have mixed emotions on the out of state thing. I was born and raised in Oklahoma and got a lifetime hunting liscense when I was young. I live in Kansas know and still pretty much consider myself as an Okie and do more hunting in Oklahoma than Kansas. The deer are bigger in Kansas, but I love going home and hunting the family farm.

The out of state fees are pretty hard on the checkbook for me though. I have an eleven year old that is big in to hunting also and it pretty much sucks to have to pay 280 bucks to get him a season specific tag down there.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Tag soup tastes a hell of a lot better than a deer that has milk on its mouth. I have had the pleasure of eating mature bucks that have been harvested with patience, persistence, and passing the first fawn that is chasing a butterfly under my stand. Enjoy that 20lbs of meat, I'll take the 90lbs off a mature deer any day.


Not only did you prove my point about arrogance, you proved yourself ignorant. Thanks for making it easy for me!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRATTLEMN said:


> DB,
> You make a good argument about the non resident hunter. I hadn't really thought about that..... Do you think deer numbers are down from previous years? If so,because of online check in, weather, both or something else?


Two years now of hard drought takes it toll on wildlife IMO
DB


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Two years now of hard drought takes it toll on wildlife IMO
> DB


Agreed. Very dry here also. Food plots burned up this year but the acorn crop was great. Kinda weird.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Just got in from the morning. Small buck under me nothing else. Pulled the card from the camera on my tree and YESTERDAY, there where 3 mature bucks on the camera from 8 am to 10:30 am! Right in the middle of the day... sigh... I am headed back out to enjoy the 30 mph wind gusts.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

That post posted late 

However, I just got in from tonight... Got a decent 8, really high tines.. shot him at 5:28. Had to let him sit a few hours as the shot was back a bit, but turns out it was better than I thought. He was right where I saw him lay down. Pics in a bit.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

VonH said:


> Umm, Kansas and MO both have online checking.....
> 
> 
> I see argument against online checking. I have friends that abuse it regulary...
> ...


I was not talking about online check-in. I think online check in is a great way to kill way over your limit. I completely do not like the idea. But I love how Kansas is a 1 buck state and has a December rifle season to take the pressure off the rut. I have hunted Kansas for 7 straight years and people up there have a different mentality they would not even think about shooting a small buck. And the rules seem to be enforced a little more up there cause people seem to have more fear of trespassing. Missouri on the other hand has a 4 pt. on one side rule which helps them out a lot but they do have gun season in the middle of the November.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

TKR Reptiles said:


> Not only did you prove my point about arrogance, you proved yourself ignorant. Thanks for making it easy for me!


And exactly how did I make that easy for you? Ive seen the deer you and your hunting party shoots and I would much rather shoot a mature doe than a 50" six point for tasty meat. Less successful individuals often misinterpret arrogance for accomplished and earned confidence. Don't let the "great deer" comments give your kills affirmation.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I would love antler restrictions an a one buck limit period and also make it where if you shoot a button buck there's your buck for the year. The public land I have been hunting this year the guys out there have made me sick shooting anything that moves wounding multiple deer a piece one guy has taken 19 shots wounded 5 deer another has taken 10 shots wounded 4 deer


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Timber Hawk said:


> I was not talking about online check-in. I think online check in is a great way to kill way over your limit. I completely do not like the idea. But I love how Kansas is a 1 buck state and has a December rifle season to take the pressure off the rut. I have hunted Kansas for 7 straight years and people up there have a different mentality they would not even think about shooting a small buck. And the rules seem to be enforced a little more up there cause people seem to have more fear of trespassing. Missouri on the other hand has a 4 pt. on one side rule which helps them out a lot but they do have gun season in the middle of the November.


Timber Hawk is right on point here. I hunt Kansas as well and hunters in my kansas area don't even consider shooting a small buck. I don't know how many fellow Okies i have heard say "shot this 6 point, now it's time to go after a big boy!" Another buddy in MO says that his entire town is management minded. You would crap if you saw the deer at his local check station, Frickin giants. State regs don't make a hunters decisions for him. Let em go, let em grow!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Ok, even though it was windy like crazy... and it was 75 degrees, I prayed and claimed a buck at 5:25... I felt like the Holy Spirit said, no 5:26... And at exactly 5:26 this guys walked on the field. 3 minutes or so later, he was running off the field. I could see where he stopped 20 yards in the trees and then he laid down and put his head down. I thought he was done, but he picked his head up so I watched him till dark and got down. Came back 3 hours later and found him right where he laid down. 

Not the biggest buck, but I am happy with him. Now I can settle in and hunt for a true monster.






Can't see it in this pic, but his beams almost touch at the tips.


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Timber Hawk said:


> I was not talking about online check-in. I think online check in is a great way to kill way over your limit. I completely do not like the idea. But I love how Kansas is a 1 buck state and has a December rifle season to take the pressure off the rut. I have hunted Kansas for 7 straight years and people up there have a different mentality they would not even think about shooting a small buck. And the rules seem to be enforced a little more up there cause people seem to have more fear of trespassing. Missouri on the other hand has a 4 pt. on one side rule which helps them out a lot but they do have gun season in the middle of the November.


In Texas You don't even have to check a buck in, they will send you a survay in about june-july and you just put on there what you harvested. I will also say this the county I hunt is also a one buck county.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

snapps said:


> In Texas You don't even have to check a buck in, they will send you a survay in about june-july and you just put on there what you harvested. I will also say this the county I hunt is also a one buck county.


But in Texas you have actual tags that must be attach to the deer and they are not reusable. As in OK, you just attach your info to the deer and fill out your hunters license. What's to stop the hunters from printing a new license out once they get home. 
There needs to be a way to account for each deer that is harvested.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

That's a nice big mature buck, congrats. 

Poachers gonna poach. Public land will always be bad with limited amounts of it. Private land will always depend on the landowners in the area. Moving gun out of rut is the difference. SE MO is pretty terrible, the only big buck state about it is north with private land and management minded landowners who follow the AR laws. 

Oh yeh, and your deer here will never be quite as big. Got some southern deer species bred into them. A good 2.5 yr old in KS can make 125", here they're about 100". 135" here is a 155" there. They rut about a week later too in my area.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Well did anyone go out the last day of rifle with basically the worst conditions you could have weather wise?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I agree tail chaser genetics is a big part of it. I hunt some land for many years now and the majority of the bucks all have the same genetics. I would like to ship some Iowa doe down here and get some of those Midwestern genetics!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice buck long arrow I would be proud of him!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went this morning with the bow in hand haven't rifle hunted in years. 

Think the deer have come across some invisibility cloaks. i havent got one on trail cam all week under feeder or seen one while hunting either. 
The squirrels and birds were out in full force lol!

AJ 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Timber Hawk said:


> Well did anyone go out the last day of rifle with basically the worst conditions you could have weather wise?


I went out bow hunting and I jumped a 6 pointer that I have let walk numerous times this year and have pictures of him every night. He was real symmetrical and had lots of potential but obviously very young. Not 5 minutes after I saw him I heard a gun shot right behind me on the neighbors land who leases it out. Sad to say I will probably not see him anymore. 

For some reason it really upset me, not sure why. I kinda got attached to him as many times as I have watched him and let him walk.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats longarrow thats a trophy deer in my book!

AJ 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

The rut is full on! Squirrel rut that is. 9 squirrels chasing like crazy in my front yard today. Saw one getting bread. 

I hunted in East Norman late today. In stand at 3 until dark. One little 6 point on his way to the feeder at 5:25 and he got nervous on my scent where I had cleaned up some hanging vines. It was still cool to see him at 8 yds quartering away. Maybe in a few more years. Didn't hear any gun shots either.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Check two cameras today. 1500 pictures and bet 90% were nighttime.

Not one mature buck either.

Hot weather and full moon sucks
DB


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Evasiveone, 

I feel you last week the big 8pt that I got lots of pic of and have seen at a distance. Showed up in the middle of a field I hunt last week. Were he walked into the treeline i heard a shot.

I know I hunt public but felt cheated for all the hard work and time I put into to hunt the area. Only to know that someone that showed up a week ago harvested him. Maybe I'm wrong cause it could have been a kids first deer or something like that. 

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*pictures*

Still have a bucks in daylight, the old wide buck is as nocturnal as I ever hunted. 3 years and only 1 daylight picture. He won't score a whole lot but I think he is at least 5.5 have had pics the last 3 years and he looks exactly the same.


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

bucks grouped back up and feeding I see. Ready for some cold weather for some good late season hunts! Always hate it when the ruts ending though. Oh well, the years would fly by even faster if I didn't have something to wait on.


----------



## willieg (Feb 7, 2011)

What are you putting on the ground as feed


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone have a prediction on when the second rut will be. I'm thinking it might be going on this weekend.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> And exactly how did I make that easy for you? Ive seen the deer you and your hunting party shoots and I would much rather shoot a mature doe than a 50" six point for tasty meat. Less successful individuals often misinterpret arrogance for accomplished and earned confidence. Don't let the "great deer" comments give your kills affirmation.


Thanks for showing it again. I really don't even need to post a reply, you make my point for me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fx4hauler said:


> Anyone have a prediction on when the second rut will be. I'm thinking it might be going on this weekend.


Always felt like it was around the 10th to 15th to start.
DB


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking around the 15th give or take a day or two


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll be going this weekend. Might extent the hunting trip if there is a little rutting action going on. December is usually when I try to pop a doe or two for the freezer and management purposes. So I'm sure I"ll be doing that also. Fling arrows can make for a fun trip.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I had to post better pics of my deer. The one I put up earlier just wasn't good enough for the deer. He has no width, but his beams come around and almost touch. I think they are less than 1 inch apart.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

That is some really nice mass for an Oklahoma deer, congrats.

My son was looking at the pics with me and asked about the shot and how far you had to track it? What did you take out,? did it catch liver or was it a little farther back? Did he go very far?


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

LongArrows said:


> I had to post better pics of my deer. The one I put up earlier just wasn't good enough for the deer. He has no width, but his beams come around and almost touch. I think they are less than 1 inch apart.
> View attachment 1533649
> View attachment 1533650


That thing is a stud! Congrats!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LongArrows said:


> I had to post better pics of my deer. The one I put up earlier just wasn't good enough for the deer. He has no width, but his beams come around and almost touch. I think they are less than 1 inch apart.
> View attachment 1533649
> View attachment 1533650


Congrats on fine late season Okie bow kill.

Taking Dad/two youth out this evening on a doe hunt with guns (DMAP) Windy and hot wish us luck.
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Great buck... good job sticking in there too...


----------



## Duckman89 (Oct 4, 2012)

December almost 80 degrees well atleast the hurricane force winds have laid down . Maybe they will move if I arrow one tonight itl be first one Iv ever stuck off the ground in a natural blind . Since moving here Iv had to adapted new ways of hunting rather than jacking up a pine tree in a climber lol.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> My son was looking at the pics with me and asked about the shot and how far you had to track it? What did you take out,? did it catch liver or was it a little farther back? Did he go very far?


The shot was a bit back, yes...not really sure what happened, need to check over my bow before I go out again. The deer ran 97 yards and stopped 20 yards inside the tree line. He looked pretty hurt and stood there for about 5 mintues then laid down. He put his head down and I thought it was over, but he picked it back up looked around and laid it back down again. He did this 3 or 4 times. I watched him for 20 minutes till I couldn't see in the woods anymore because it got dark. I eased out of the stand, went back to my place, went out to eat... then 4 hours after the shot crept out and looked for him. I was going to leave him all night but it was SO hot on Saturday night I didn't want it to spoil. When I got there, he was dead and looked to have been dead for hours. He was very stiff. I think he died before I got out of the stand, but it was so dark I coudn't tell. 

Anyway, I think I caught a tad bit of the lung and sliced the liver pretty good (it had a good gash in it). Got some stomach too and broke ribs on both sides going in and out. 23 yards, chip shot..not sure why I hit so far back, but it had a good outcome.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Youth hunt this evening. One youth had a 6 ptr come 20yrds away (Doe Hunt) and other with me all we saw were 28 turkey hens.

Hot weather killing the hunting
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Those pics all from this year or a compilation of the years?


A few, very few (maybe 3 or 4) from previous years.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> I was not talking about online check-in. I think online check in is a great way to kill way over your limit. I completely do not like the idea. But I love how Kansas is a 1 buck state and has a December rifle season to take the pressure off the rut. I have hunted Kansas for 7 straight years and people up there have a different mentality they would not even think about shooting a small buck. And the rules seem to be enforced a little more up there cause people seem to have more fear of trespassing. Missouri on the other hand has a 4 pt. on one side rule which helps them out a lot but they do have gun season in the middle of the November.


I would love it if they moved Gun to December...that would be freaking awesome. 

Im all for the 1 buck limit in OK.

BTW, the 4 pt rule is not in all of MO, only parts.


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

First post but I have been following for a few years. I just wanted to drop my 2 cents. A few guys have said the big buck craze has gotten out of hand and to some extent I agree. To me being able to call myself and others true hunters means that we abide to certain ethics when it comes to taking animals. There is no arguing that a younger deer taste a little better but an older deer tastes fine as well. I do not and will not shoot a deer that I know is to young for my standards simply because the health of my deer herd. I would much rather do some doe management instead of shooting a 1.5 or 2.5 old buck. Anywho I wanted to let you guys know in case you didn't already that the wildlife department has opened up a public discussion section so we as hunters can voice our opinions on things. They have proposed to change the bag limit of antlered deer to one buck with muzzleloader and rifle combined. We will still e able to kill 2, but only one with a gun. I think this is a huge step in the right direction for oklahoma hunting and hope y'all will voice your opinions. Here's a link http://wildlifedepartment.com/aboutodwc/public_meeting.htm

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hunter4sure said:


> First post but I have been following for a few years. I just wanted to drop my 2 cents. A few guys have said the big buck craze has gotten out of hand and to some extent I agree. To me being able to call myself and others true hunters means that we abide to certain ethics when it comes to taking animals. There is no arguing that a younger deer taste a little better but an older deer tastes fine as well. I do not and will not shoot a deer that I know is to young for my standards simply because the health of my deer herd. I would much rather do some doe management instead of shooting a 1.5 or 2.5 old buck. Anywho I wanted to let you guys know in case you didn't already that the wildlife department has opened up a public discussion section so we as hunters can voice our opinions on things. They have proposed to change the bag limit of antlered deer to one buck with muzzleloader and rifle combined. We will still e able to kill 2, but only one with a gun. I think this is a huge step in the right direction for oklahoma hunting and hope y'all will voice your opinions. Here's a link http://wildlifedepartment.com/aboutodwc/public_meeting.htm
> 
> Thanks


Why on earth would you want more gun hunting. Kill more bucks! Leave the two buck limit to those who are bow hunters. Talk about totally stupid 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VonH said:


> I would love it if they moved Gun to December...that would be freaking awesome.
> 
> Im all for the 1 buck limit in OK.
> 
> BTW, the 4 pt rule is not in all of MO, only parts.


Why on earth do you want one buck limit. So we can increase non resident hunting? Because do your best to make this a trophy state and you will draw non residents for all over the US like Kansas and other states.
DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why on earth would you want more gun hunting. Kill more bucks! Leave the two buck limit to those who are bow hunters. Talk about totally stupid
> DB


The way I understand it, you get 1 buck with either primitive or gun. The 2nd buck would have to be taken in archery season. Sounds really good to me... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why on earth would you want more gun hunting. Kill more bucks! Leave the two buck limit to those who are bow hunters. Talk about totally stupid
> DB


Dan, I haven't seen any proposal that would increase gun hunting or buck harvests with the use of guns. I'm not following you here.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

No< I wish they had gun season for one week like it used to be... instead have it the first week of october and see just how many true hunters there are in Oklahoma... I don't want gun hunters in December, I love my silent late season December hunting !!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

tmorelli said:


> Dan, I haven't seen any proposal that would increase gun hunting or buck harvests with the use of guns. I'm not following you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Read and click on survey Tony. Oklahoma bowhunting always been strong. Now they want us to kill a buck with a gun. Makes allot of sense.
DB

http://wildlifedepartment.com/aboutodwc/public_meeting.htm


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> The way I understand it, you get 1 buck with either primitive or gun. The 2nd buck would have to be taken in archery season. Sounds really good to me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like they would force allot of bowhunters to gun hunt. Kill allot more bucks. Im a bowhunter and dont want to use a gun. Boowhunters have fought hard to get limits for bowhunters and now they want us to kill bucks with a gun which is so easy a child can do it. Stand up for bowhunters rights.
DB

Explain how this is a good thing for bowhunters!


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

gr8whitehunter said:


> The way I understand it, you get 1 buck with either primitive or gun. The 2nd buck would have to be taken in archery season. Sounds really good to me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was getting at. I don't know what Daniel Boone meant exactly... But I was saying less gun kills equals better bow hunting for us. I don't even gun hunt anyways, totally addicted to my Hoyt.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

It says nothing about having to kill a buck with a firearm. It says that only one buck may be taken with either primitive or gun. I think a lot of gun/primitive hunters would think twice before killing their buck! I don't understand what you are upset about? Care to explain it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> It says nothing about having to kill a buck with a firearm. It says that only one buck may be taken with either primitive or gun. I think a lot of gun/primitive hunters would think twice before killing their buck! I don't understand what you are upset about? Care to explain it?
> View attachment 1534205
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was understanding it to say. Two bucks of which one can be taken by gun or primitive. I see no where it says two bucks for bowhunters. I really see nothing wrong with the way it is now.

How is this different from gun limit now? Can you take a primitive and gun buck now?
DB
DB


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, you can fill both tags with a muzzleloader and rifle now.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> I was understanding it to say. Two bucks of which one can be taken by gun or primitive. I see no where it says two bucks for bowhunters. I really see nothing wrong with the way it is now.
> 
> How is this different from gun limit now? Can you take a primitive and gun buck now?
> DB
> DB


Yes you can take a primitive and a gun buck now. If we can only kill one buck with either primitive or gun it will make people think twice before pulling the trigger and ensure more young bucks will make it another year. These are proposed changes, if they were proposing one archery buck it would/should be in this survey. I really like this proposal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Yes you can take a primitive and a gun buck now. If we can only kill one buck with either primitive or gun it will make people think twice before pulling the trigger and ensure more young bucks will make it another year. These are proposed changes, if they were proposing one archery buck it would/should be in this survey. I really like this proposal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Yes you can take a primitive and a gun buck now. If we can only kill one buck with either primitive or gun it will make people think twice before pulling the trigger and ensure more young bucks will make it another year. These are proposed changes, if they were proposing one archery buck it would/should be in this survey. I really like this proposal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im not wanting to hurt gun hunters either. Have not used a gun in many years and never read there bag limits. Guys if they want to shoot two deer with a gun, Im not against them as well. I think its fine the way it is.

It not fair for bowhunters to harvest two and gun hunters not have the same limits.

I feel the goal is to get to one buck limit and dont want that.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

hunter4sure said:


> My thoughts exactly.


Why do you feel it ok to punish gun hunters from what they love?

DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why do you feel it ok to punish gun hunters from what they love?
> 
> DB


Maybe it gets more people out bowhunting... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Why do you feel it ok to punish gun hunters from what they love?
> 
> DB


I do not wish to punish any hunter. I just think one buck with a gun would be a good step towards getting the younger bucks to full potential. I just hate seeing younger bucks getting shot just because feels they need to fill a tag. I've ate many a tag sandwich because when it comes down to it we all want to kill a giant and will have a lot more chances to do so when the young guys get to grow up. I'm sorry if I came across the wrong way I was simply voicing my opinion on how to make for a stronger deer structure in oklahoma.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

The way I read it, it takes a buck away from rifle and or muzzleloader season. If I am reading it right, archery season is unaffected. If we choose to shoot both bucks during archery season (and four doe), that is fine. Correct?


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

IRATTLEMN said:


> The way I read it, it takes a buck away from rifle and or muzzleloader season. If I am reading it right, archery season is unaffected. If we choose to shoot both bucks during archery season (and four doe), that is fine. Correct?


That's what I'm thinking/understanding...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

IRATTLEMN said:


> The way I read it, it takes a buck away from rifle and or muzzleloader season. If I am reading it right, archery season is unaffected. If we choose to shoot both bucks during archery season (and four doe), that is fine. Correct?


That's what I gather from it I'm all for it


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't see a downside. For those of us who only archery hunt, the number of deer that can be taken does not change.

I see gun/muzzleloader hunters fighting this hard though.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Maybe it gets more people out bowhunting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get bashed for saying it but there's a risk to that...... a huge % of the "new" bodies in the bowseason woods won't be carrying bows. They'll be carrying crossbows. I've expressed my opinions of that elsewhere and don't feel the need to do it again.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> I'll get bashed for saying it but there's a risk to that...... a huge % of the "new" bodies in the bowseason woods won't be carrying bows. They'll be carrying crossbows. I've expressed my opinions of that elsewhere and don't feel the need to do it again.


They said the same thing when they legalized them. I personally haven't seen it and I hunt a lot of public hunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

gr8whitehunter said:


> They said the same thing when they legalized them. I personally haven't seen it and I hunt a lot of public hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're blessed. I see it constantly...... and I'm a public land hunter too.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

IRATTLEMN said:


> I don't see a downside. For those of us who only archery hunt, the number of deer that can be taken does not change.
> 
> I see gun/muzzleloader hunters fighting this hard though.


Gun hunters should apose it. Bowhunters need to realize gun hunters should have eqaul rights. Just not fair to say they get one buck.

JMO
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Maybe it gets more people out bowhunting...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this goal or screw over the guys who choose to hunt with gun. Cant be unfair to gun hunters. I feel we need to be fair.
DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> Is this goal or screw over the guys who choose to hunt with gun. Cant be unfair to gun hunters. I feel we need to be fair.
> DB


"Gun hunters" have the exact same choices as you or I... How is this unfair? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

gr8whitehunter said:


> "Gun hunters" have the exact same choices as you or I... How is this unfair?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How that if you change the regulations? Your asking them to get one buck. Bowhunters get two bucks.

DB


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> You're blessed. I see it constantly...... and I'm a public land hunter too.


New baiting laws had more of an effect on number of vehicles in the parking lots than the xbow law did. I didn't care for the xbow law, but it had no effect on the lands I hunt. What part of the state do you hunt? I'm in the northeast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> How that if you change the regulations? Your asking them to get one buck. Bowhunters get two bucks.
> 
> DB


I choose to bowhunt. They have the same right/choice... I understand what you're saying, but ultimately "they" have the same choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

gr8whitehunter said:


> They said the same thing when they legalized them. I personally haven't seen it and I hunt a lot of public hunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost everybody I have seen on public around Tulsa uses a crossbow


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> Almost everybody I have seen on public around Tulsa uses a crossbow


I'm just east of Tulsa. I saw a few when they passed it, but they quit coming after a few weeks into it. I see quite a few hunters but majority are bowhunting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

gr8whitehunter said:


> New baiting laws had more of an effect on number of vehicles in the parking lots than the xbow law did. I didn't care for the xbow law, but it had no effect on the lands I hunt. What part of the state do you hunt? I'm in the northeast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Central and SW. 

I'm confused by your statement about baiting laws. Do you feel that more hunters showed up because they don't have to compete with bait or less hunters showed up because they couldn't bait any more?

I haven't seen any correlation but then again, I work hard to avoid other hunters.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

tmorelli said:


> Central and SW.
> 
> I'm confused by your statement about baiting laws. Do you feel that more hunters showed up because they don't have to compete with bait or less hunters showed up because they couldn't bait any more?
> 
> I haven't seen any correlation but then again, I work hard to avoid other hunters.


A lot less. I didn't think the baiting law would have effected numbers so much. I thought the xbow law would have parking lots full... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

gr8whitehunter said:


> I'm just east of Tulsa. I saw a few when they passed it, but they quit coming after a few weeks into it. I see quite a few hunters but majority are bowhunting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm out west around keystone one archery only place i have been hunting there's 6 guys I know for sure using xbows. The baiting law has only stopped the guys who follow the law there's still guys putting corn out in a couple places I hunt at


----------



## 182gross (Jan 29, 2008)

You can still harvest two bucks with a bow if you don't hunt with a firearm. You just won't be able to harvest a buck with a muzzleloader and a riffle.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

You guys might want a better deer herd with more big bucks until it happens and leases skyrocket and you cant afford to hunt here anymore and trust me it will happen heck its already starting. I am very happy with where the limits are and i have filled 0 tags this year because i have seen nothing i wanted to shoot. I will fill a couple late season doe tags im sure. Are hunting is already way better than it used to be i remember if you killed a 110" 8 and took it to check in it would be one of the better deer brought in that day and i am only 35. Are best bet is to keep doing what we are doing and when we do kill that big buck keep are mouths shut and let everyone keep going to kansas illinois iowa ohio and places like that.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

I haven't read the whole debate so my point may have already been raised. I hunt with what ever is in season, bow gun ML, just to fill tags, but I don't shoot the first horned thing that walks in front of me, I will only shoot an 8 or better, unless its an old big bodied deer, then it doesn't matter. I'm saying maybe not the bag limit is the way to go to maximize the potential of our herd here, but maybe an antler size restriction. I do believe that all hunters no matter what they use should have equal rights to the game out there.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I have heard from a pretty good source that it's already a done deal that it passed. I guy I know knows somebody high up in the wildlife department. He told me the baiting law was a done deal before they even opened up where we could write in. Maybe he full of bull and just a coincidence, don't know. He seems to think the state has there mind made up and it just makes us feel better we get to say our peace. Like I said it may not be true, it's second hand to me.......


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*daylight*

I posted pics on here other day of some bucks, in 3 years this is only the second time I ever got daylight pictures of this buck. And to top it off was the third saturday of gun season and hot. But none the less he was there in the daylight.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> I have heard from a pretty good source that it's already a done deal that it passed. I guy I know knows somebody high up in the wildlife department. He told me the baiting law was a done deal before they even opened up where we could write in. Maybe he full of bull and just a coincidence, don't know. He seems to think the state has there mind made up and it just makes us feel better we get to say our peace. Like I said it may not be true, it's second hand to me.......


I have heard this as well. I don't believe for a second gun hunters voted for this in majority. Actually ask them at the meetings and there honest that survey doesnt mean it will happen regardless of vote. I just hope the whole drive is not to be like other states and have a one buck limit.:thumbs_do Which may be for the outfitters and trophy hunters, non residents sake than general population.
DB


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

okiehunt said:


> You guys might want a better deer herd with more big bucks until it happens and leases skyrocket and you cant afford to hunt here anymore and trust me it will happen heck its already starting. I am very happy with where the limits are and i have filled 0 tags this year because i have seen nothing i wanted to shoot. I will fill a couple late season doe tags im sure. Are hunting is already way better than it used to be i remember if you killed a 110" 8 and took it to check in it would be one of the better deer brought in that day and i am only 35. Are best bet is to keep doing what we are doing and when we do kill that big buck keep are mouths shut and let everyone keep going to kansas illinois iowa ohio and places like that.


I think it's *OUR.

OK will never have the deer that KS does... so people will always be going to KS. Also, leases won't "skyrocket" b/c of a better deer heard. They "skyrocket" because landowners are uneducated or have a misconception about the quality of their land and what fair market value really is, they're greedy, etc. The cheapest hunting I've found is in KS which has some of the biggest bucks in the country. Yes, I do want a better deer heard in OK. That doesn't mean prices will automatically rise. I have filled 0 tags as well and if I want meat... I'll kill a doe. I don't need to fill EITHER of my 2 buck tags w/ a 1.5 year old buck when I have 4 doe tags! There is absolutely ZERO upside to anyone killing a young buck... and if one more person says its because "they taste better" I'm going to back hand slap them. They all taste like freakin' deer. People just use that excuse to justify why they shot the little spike walking by their stand.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DirtNap1986 said:


> I think it's *OUR.
> 
> OK will never have the deer that KS does... so people will always be going to KS. Also, leases won't "skyrocket" b/c of a better deer heard. They "skyrocket" because landowners are uneducated or have a misconception about the quality of their land and what fair market value really is, they're greedy, etc. The cheapest hunting I've found is in KS which has some of the biggest bucks in the country. Yes, I do want a better deer heard in OK. That doesn't mean prices will automatically rise. I have filled 0 tags as well and if I want meat... I'll kill a doe. I don't need to fill EITHER of my 2 buck tags w/ a 1.5 year old buck when I have 4 doe tags! There is absolutely ZERO upside to anyone killing a young buck... and if one more person says its because "they taste better" I'm going to back hand slap them. They all taste like freakin' deer. People just use that excuse to justify why they shot the little spike walking by their stand.


Ill ask why is it about bigger bucks? Each person has a right to choose. His tag and what he fills is Ok. If your trying to sale me that we cant be a trophy state were getting there. Western Ok getting that reputation already. Non residents purchasing land and making shows each year. Greed and uneducated land owners you say! How much land you own and allow everyone to come hunt?
Easy to say greedy when your not paying the money for upkeep on a ranch. Its no wonder some ranchers and landowners don't allow hunters because of how you think of them. Your not willing to pay a fair market to hunt land. My lease isnt cheap, dont see anyone jumping off. Members seem to enjoy paying for the right to hunt a multi million dollar ranch. 
DB


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Guys, I first started going to public meetings concerning wildlife in '76 when Byron Mosher was head of the deapartment. Have been going ever since and been through three different directors and a ton of different Wildlife Comissioners. I was the Legislative Representative of the Oklahoma State Muzzleloading Association and have made monthly Wildlfife Comission Meetings off and on for years. I have sat on panels appointed by the department to study propositons and have lobbied Senators and Representatives at the Capitol concerning wildlife issues. The 16 day gun season was introduced for one reason, to give hunters more time to harvest a 'mature' buck and pass smaller 1.5 year old deer. That really didin't work real well did it? We still saw the majority of bucks being harvested in the 1.5 year old catagory. It was even argued in commitee meetings that the use of scopes and inline muzzleloaders would allow better utilization of mature deer because hunters could 'see better and evaluate age' with glass on the gun, as opposed to iron sights and a much smaller shooting range. All that did was start the modern era of muzzleloading, increased the average range that deer were killed at and started shooters to shoot at 200 yards plus. Still killing 1.5 year old bucks as the biggest precentage. Then they came in and took a buck away 7/10 years ago so that more 1.5 year old deer could walk. The buzz acronym at those meetings was 'QDM' and it still has the buck harvest comprised of 1.5 year old deer! By the way, that proposal was voted against by the public about 65%/35%, however was still enacted by the department. Consensus going in was that it was already a done deal, but, needed to be presented to public to make it more appealing. That sure seems to be the consensus again with this proposal, as I have also heard the rumors that it is just for show that they are asking hunters to give their thoughts. This IS going to happen and gun hunters are going to lose a buck. Will the QDM kick in and we start killing a majority of 3.5/4.5 year old bucks with 140" horns? NOPE!! We aren't Kansas and we aren't Missouri, or Ohio, or Iowa, or any other agricultural mecca that produces great hunting habitat that is diverse and crop rich. We are a green crop state that plows fence to fence and has limited cover west of 35. We ALL would like to see better deer to fall to our arrow, round ball or Nosler Spitzer, but, uttimately we are hunters who should stand together and noy fight each other! If I am happy killing a 100" deer, why should it be any concern at all of yours? The ONLY pictures you see of deer on this site or any other site is of a good one because the average hunter doesn't post his average deer pictures becasue of ridicule by the folks on that site. Do you really believe that the majority of bucks killed in any of the states around Oklahoma and are posted on 'bragging sites' are the normal deer killed in that state? I haven't done the research myself, but, I would be willing to bet that the normal deer killed in Kansas, or any other state for that matter, isn't a 140 incher! You are going to get your wish as 'die hard' bowhunters because the gun hunters will be losing a buck. Hope I live long enough to see where this ends up in 10/15 years. Long rant so I apologize for that!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Powderhorn said:


> Guys, I first started going to public meetings concerning wildlife in '76 when Byron Mosher was head of the deapartment. Have been going ever since and been through three different directors and a ton of different Wildlife Comissioners. I was the Legislative Representative of the Oklahoma State Muzzleloading Association and have made monthly Wildlfife Comission Meetings off and on for years. I have sat on panels appointed by the department to study propositons and have lobbied Senators and Representatives at the Capitol concerning wildlife issues. The 16 day gun season was introduced for one reason, to give hunters more time to harvest a 'mature' buck and pass smaller 1.5 year old deer. That really didin't work real well did it? We still saw the majority of bucks being harvested in the 1.5 year old catagory. It was even argued in commitee meetings that the use of scopes and inline muzzleloaders would allow better utilization of mature deer because hunters could 'see better and evaluate age' with glass on the gun, as opposed to iron sights and a much smaller shooting range. All that did was start the modern era of muzzleloading, increased the average range that deer were killed at and started shooters to shoot at 200 yards plus. Still killing 1.5 year old bucks as the biggest precentage. Then they came in and took a buck away 7/10 years ago so that more 1.5 year old deer could walk. The buzz acronym at those meetings was 'QDM' and it still has the buck harvest comprised of 1.5 year old deer! By the way, that proposal was voted against by the public about 65%/35%, however was still enacted by the department. Consensus going in was that it was already a done deal, but, needed to be presented to public to make it more appealing. That sure seems to be the consensus again with this proposal, as I have also heard the rumors that it is just for show that they are asking hunters to give their thoughts. This IS going to happen and gun hunters are going to lose a buck. Will the QDM kick in and we start killing a majority of 3.5/4.5 year old bucks with 140" horns? NOPE!! We aren't Kansas and we aren't Missouri, or Ohio, or Iowa, or any other agricultural mecca that produces great hunting habitat that is diverse and crop rich. We are a green crop state that plows fence to fence and has limited cover west of 35. We ALL would like to see better deer to fall to our arrow, round ball or Nosler Spitzer, but, uttimately we are hunters who should stand together and noy fight each other! If I am happy killing a 100" deer, why should it be any concern at all of yours? The ONLY pictures you see of deer on this site or any other site is of a good one because the average hunter doesn't post his average deer pictures becasue of ridicule by the folks on that site. Do you really believe that the majority of bucks killed in any of the states around Oklahoma and are posted on 'bragging sites' are the normal deer killed in that state? I haven't done the research myself, but, I would be willing to bet that the normal deer killed in Kansas, or any other state for that matter, isn't a 140 incher! You are going to get your wish as 'die hard' bowhunters because the gun hunters will be losing a buck. Hope I live long enough to see where this ends up in 10/15 years. Long rant so I apologize for that!


I myself have attended meetings for many years. I Have disscussed issues with many wildlife dept members. Off record they said its allot about making money for state. Im diffiantly not against gun hunters. I personally wouldnt trade what we got for Kansas but believe me many think thats the way to go. Oklahoma has lots of public land and oppertunity for ever hunter regardless what weapon he chooses. My early years I killed my share of 1.5 bucks. Was very proud then. I would find myself a Hypocrite if now I said new hunter shouldnt kill a 1.5 deer. We see pictures here all the time of members smiling and sharing there 1.5deer. Im the first to congradulate them. I honestly believe the bowhunting council was very active with working with Wildlife dept. Last meeting I attended was crossbow proposal, I was honestly told we could give are input but it not the determining factor for it passing. Other words it a done deal. I got a feeling talking to some friends who are in the know feel this may be a done deal Becomes a horse and pony show if send out surveys and dont actually want to except input. I seriously doubt gun hunters want a one buck.

Oklahoma economy is not the best and Im not sure current politicians are concerned about wildlife or parks.


When you go online to save money and cut game wardens and even bioligists. Thats not supporting wildlife.

Let prayer they never figure out how to get hold of money made from lifetime licenses to purchase public hunting lands for the future.
Its a big pot drawing interest and most realize when times get tough politicians cant stand to see money sitting idle.

Oklahoma hunters should be involved and try your best to give your input. Regardless how you feel.
DB
DB


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Amen db!


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ill ask why is it about bigger bucks? Each person has a right to choose. His tag and what he fills is Ok. If your trying to sale me that we cant be a trophy state were getting there. Western Ok getting that reputation already. Non residents purchasing land and making shows each year. Greed and uneducated land owners you say! How much land you own and allow everyone to come hunt?
> Easy to say greedy when your not paying the money for upkeep on a ranch. Its no wonder some ranchers and landowners don't allow hunters because of how you think of them. Your not willing to pay a fair market to hunt land. My lease isnt cheap, dont see anyone jumping off. Members seem to enjoy paying for the right to hunt a multi million dollar ranch.
> DB


First, you need to actually READ my post. I’m not saying that I want or need to hunting land for free. I have never asked for free land and I never will. I always offer a fair price. The only land I hunt for free is because the landowner/farmer doesn’t want the money.
Second, I’m going to answer your question since you asked and I want to line you out. I pay $5,000 per year for my lease, feed corn and protein year round, and plant ~2 food plots per year. I also have an 80 acre tract of land about 25 miles away and I let a guy hunt it for FREE. I even left my feeder there so he could use it. The other ground I hunt is in Kansas. You want to know how I acquired that ground? I went knocking on doors and got to know the farmer. I took him some steaks and other food and after getting to know him he now lets me hunt his land (~1000 acres) for free. He does so because (1) I respect him and his property, (2) he’s not looking to get rich from leasing his hunting land and (3) there are giant deer all around his property & Kansas and he still doesn’t charge an arm and a leg. That proves my point; just because a deer herd is abundant, it doesn’t mean lease prices will “skyrocket”.
Third, “why is it about bigger bucks”? It’s because bigger bucks take more patience, knowledge, expertise, work, time, etc. to kill. Do you know how many fork horns or spikes I could have shot this year? Probably about 20 but what’s the point when a doe is standing next to him. I hunt because of the challenge and the drive for a mature deer. Are you telling me that when most people go hunting… they aren’t hoping and trying to kill a monster? I would say yes, they are. But… I’d say 98% of people won’t ever see the monster because they don’t want to put the time and effort into shooting a mature buck. They want to shoot the very first thing that walks in front of them. Tell me this… you ask me why it’s about bigger bucks? When in the hell did deer hunting become “I’ve got to fill ALL my tags”?
Lastly, don’t imply that I don't pay for hunting land when you don't know me, old man. I pay my fair share for the land that I hunt. I DON’T pay for overpriced land owned by greedy, uneducated, idiots. The land I hunt for free, I more than make up for with time and hard work. Don’t act like you’re some big swingin’ d*ck that pays high dollar for million dollar ranches.


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Jerry! Jerry! Jerry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

DirtNap1986 said:


> First, you need to actually READ my post. I’m not saying that I want or need to hunting land for free. I have never asked for free land and I never will. I always offer a fair price. The only land I hunt for free is because the landowner/farmer doesn’t want the money.
> Second, I’m going to answer your question since you asked and I want to line you out. I pay $5,000 per year for my lease, feed corn and protein year round, and plant ~2 food plots per year. I also have an 80 acre tract of land about 25 miles away and I let a guy hunt it for FREE. I even left my feeder there so he could use it. The other ground I hunt is in Kansas. You want to know how I acquired that ground? I went knocking on doors and got to know the farmer. I took him some steaks and other food and after getting to know him he now lets me hunt his land (~1000 acres) for free. He does so because (1) I respect him and his property, (2) he’s not looking to get rich from leasing his hunting land and (3) there are giant deer all around his property & Kansas and he still doesn’t charge an arm and a leg. That proves my point; just because a deer herd is abundant, it doesn’t mean lease prices will “skyrocket”.
> Third, “why is it about bigger bucks”? It’s because bigger bucks take more patience, knowledge, expertise, work, time, etc. to kill. Do you know how many fork horns or spikes I could have shot this year? Probably about 20 but what’s the point when a doe is standing next to him. I hunt because of the challenge and the drive for a mature deer. Are you telling me that when most people go hunting… they aren’t hoping and trying to kill a monster? I would say yes, they are. But… I’d say 98% of people won’t ever see the monster because they don’t want to put the time and effort into shooting a mature buck. They want to shoot the very first thing that walks in front of them. Tell me this… you ask me why it’s about bigger bucks? When in the hell did deer hunting become “I’ve got to fill ALL my tags”?
> Lastly, don’t imply that I don't pay for hunting land when you don't know me, old man. I pay my fair share for the land that I hunt. I DON’T pay for overpriced land owned by greedy, uneducated, idiots. The land I hunt for free, I more than make up for with time and hard work. Don’t act like you’re some big swingin’ d*ck that pays high dollar for million dollar ranches.


This Mother"F"... needs to calm the **** down. You talk like you got it all figure out. I don't care how many spike bucks you could have shot, or how much you do or don't pay for land. Your arrogance is really annoying. You should show some respect to your fellow hunters and stop thinking that your the biggest, baddest big buck hunter out there. It isn't hard to voice your opinion and concerns without being such an *****.

To the rest of ya'll, Sorry about language.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> This Mother"F"... needs to calm the **** down. You talk like you got it all figure out. I don't care how many spike bucks you could have shot, or how much you do or don't pay for land. Your arrogance is really annoying. You should show some respect to your fellow hunters and stop thinking that your the biggest, baddest big buck hunter out there. It isn't hard to voice your opinion and concerns without being such an *****.


You know what would be repect for my fellow hunters? Not shooting every ****ing young deer that walks by my stand. Also, I'm not being arrogant. When someone states facts like I don't pay a fair value for the land I hunt... I'm simply correcting him. He can reference his "multi million dollar ranch" that he leases and you don't get your panties in a bunch then. I do have at least one thing figured out... I've made a commitment to shoot only mature bucks and in the long run that WILL help the deer herd if everyone did the same. Most of the people that shoot young deer do so becasue of excuses. Oh it was the last day of rifle season and didn't want to waste my $20 buck tag. Oh the meat is SOOOOO much better (bullsh*t). So you have fun shooting your milk ring bucks for the tasty tender meat.

Hopefully they do change the law to only 1 gun buck... that'll keep all the "trophy hunters" from shooting two 1.5 year old bucks a year.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

DirtNap1986 said:


> You know what would be repect for my fellow hunters? Not shooting every ****ing young deer that walks by my stand. Also, I'm not being arrogant. When someone states facts like I don't pay a fair value for the land I hunt... I'm simply correcting him. He can reference his "multi million dollar ranch" that he leases and you don't get your panties in a bunch then. I do have at least one thing figured out... I've made a commitment to shoot only mature bucks and in the long run that WILL help the deer herd if everyone did the same. Most of the people that shoot young deer do so becasue of excuses. Oh it was the last day of rifle season and didn't want to waste my $20 buck tag. Oh the meat is SOOOOO much better (bullsh*t). So you have fun shooting your milk ring bucks for the tasty tender meat.
> 
> Hopefully they do change the law to only 1 gun buck... that'll keep all the "trophy hunters" from shooting two 1.5 year old bucks a year.


I agree. You need to chill. You are reading things into this that arent there or intended.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

DirtNap1986 said:


> You know what would be repect for my fellow hunters? Not shooting every ****ing young deer that walks by my stand. Also, I'm not being arrogant. When someone states facts like I don't pay a fair value for the land I hunt... I'm simply correcting him. He can reference his "multi million dollar ranch" that he leases and you don't get your panties in a bunch then. I do have at least one thing figured out... I've made a commitment to shoot only mature bucks and in the long run that WILL help the deer herd if everyone did the same. Most of the people that shoot young deer do so becasue of excuses. Oh it was the last day of rifle season and didn't want to waste my $20 buck tag. Oh the meat is SOOOOO much better (bullsh*t). So you have fun shooting your milk ring bucks for the tasty tender meat.
> 
> Hopefully they do change the law to only 1 gun buck... that'll keep all the "trophy hunters" from shooting two 1.5 year old bucks a year.


Well like I stated earlier, my statement about shooting a young'n was just a joke. Just to set it straight, I have not even shot a buck this year, because i too will only shoot a buck that i'd happy with. But when a person like yourself who puts shooting a "MONSTER" buck over any other value, you take a statement like mine to heart. There are other things to value when it comes hunting. But a person like yourself wouldn't know that. I guess you may feel that killing a monster buck will do something to your "status", or your moral. Your still an ass in my book... 

If you like hunting monster bucks, because it takes hard work and patience, then why don't you just hunt public land exclusively. I guarantee you'll work hard and you'll need all the patience you could get...


----------



## jerren06 (Nov 22, 2012)

first year bowhunting, stationed at altus afb. got my first buck this with a bow. yes, it was spike but i was proud of him. i went many days without seeing deer. i felt my hard work paid off and my family like the meat he brought to the table. this is my first post but been shadowing this site for quite some time. though i would change the mood around here.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jerren06 said:


> first year bowhunting, stationed at altus afb. got my first buck this with a bow. yes, it was spike but i was proud of him. i went many days without seeing deer. i felt my hard work paid off and my family like the meat he brought to the table. this is my first post but been shadowing this site for quite some time. though i would change the mood around here.


I agree man.. the mood has change on this thread lately. Good job on that deer. I'm down here at Sheppard.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

Well this thread almost made it to 40 pages before a pissing match started. 

Oh well, it wouldn't be AT if people weren't complaining about one thing or another.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

To some its about killing big bucks, to some its about the meat, to some its about the time in the woods, To some its about all three of these things. Im a deer hunter. Killed around 65 deer, close to half bucks and half does. Early on I killed my share of young bucks, have no desire to do so now. I do not see why however folks look down on other folks for killing small deer. Its THIER tag, THEIR decision. Nobody is forcing YOU to kill anything you dont want too. If you want to limit the size of the bucks killed on YOUR land, by all means go ahead. Dont try to force your personal goals and restrictions on everybody else. Were all at different stages in this game, let us make our own decisions concerning what we want to kill. There will always be some big bucks out there no matter what, there will never be big bucks behind every tree no matter what. Our society suffers from the bigger is better syndrome in everything we do, if you have big antler fever thats fine, just dont try to force it on everyone else. We as deer hunters have bought into this big antler= sucessful deer hunter scheme. After all in the reality of life- ITS JUST A DEER!!! A GLORIFIED GOAT!!!! If its near the top spot of the most important thing in your life or what your identitiy is completely wrapped up in, then you my friend, have got bigger problems than arguing antler restrictions and buck limits.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

DirtNap1986 said:


> First, you need to actually READ my post. I’m not saying that I want or need to hunting land for free. I have never asked for free land and I never will. I always offer a fair price. The only land I hunt for free is because the landowner/farmer doesn’t want the money.
> Second, I’m going to answer your question since you asked and I want to line you out. I pay $5,000 per year for my lease, feed corn and protein year round, and plant ~2 food plots per year. I also have an 80 acre tract of land about 25 miles away and I let a guy hunt it for FREE. I even left my feeder there so he could use it. The other ground I hunt is in Kansas. You want to know how I acquired that ground? I went knocking on doors and got to know the farmer. I took him some steaks and other food and after getting to know him he now lets me hunt his land (~1000 acres) for free. He does so because (1) I respect him and his property, (2) he’s not looking to get rich from leasing his hunting land and (3) there are giant deer all around his property & Kansas and he still doesn’t charge an arm and a leg. That proves my point; just because a deer herd is abundant, it doesn’t mean lease prices will “skyrocket”.
> Third, “why is it about bigger bucks”? It’s because bigger bucks take more patience, knowledge, expertise, work, time, etc. to kill. Do you know how many fork horns or spikes I could have shot this year? Probably about 20 but what’s the point when a doe is standing next to him. I hunt because of the challenge and the drive for a mature deer. Are you telling me that when most people go hunting… they aren’t hoping and trying to kill a monster? I would say yes, they are. But… I’d say 98% of people won’t ever see the monster because they don’t want to put the time and effort into shooting a mature buck. They want to shoot the very first thing that walks in front of them. Tell me this… you ask me why it’s about bigger bucks? When in the hell did deer hunting become “I’ve got to fill ALL my tags”?
> Lastly, don’t imply that I don't pay for hunting land when you don't know me, old man. I pay my fair share for the land that I hunt. I DON’T pay for overpriced land owned by greedy, uneducated, idiots. The land I hunt for free, I more than make up for with time and hard work. Don’t act like you’re some big swingin’ d*ck that pays high dollar for million dollar ranches.



Dirtnap I have ran my lease for eleven years and yes I take care of it like my own. If your going to start name calling will end this disscussion, were not in fifth grade. I got more land than I can hunt and earned ever bit of it. I dont ask for nothing even when it offered. 

My opionion. I killed a 165 Buck and I was really surprised it wasnt any more rewarding than my usual eight or ten ptr. I killed. Want honesty there you go. You want to go sit all year and never draw a bow back that Ok and Im fine with manage your lease any way you want. I hunt for enjoyment and fun, it not about hunting for that world class buck. We pull and age ever deer on my lease jaw bone. Average is 3.5 yr old bucks. Thats just by choice. 

Your entitled to your opionion. But stop the name calling crap. It really grade school stuff.
DB

Enjoyed shooting these this year and everyone got my heart pounding


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> This Mother"F"... needs to calm the **** down. You talk like you got it all figure out. I don't care how many spike bucks you could have shot, or how much you do or don't pay for land. Your arrogance is really annoying. You should show some respect to your fellow hunters and stop thinking that your the biggest, baddest big buck hunter out there. It isn't hard to voice your opinion and concerns without being such an *****.
> 
> To the rest of ya'll, Sorry about language.


What is a trophy Deer. Dirtnap seems to have lost his care about others and thinks its all about big bucks.

This deer though it may not be the biggest is a trophy to one of my members wife on my lease. She was truly excited and very happy with her deer. I am for her as well. To me her smile says it a trophy. It not all about big bucks.


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

This is my trophy. I couldn't of been happier. He's at the taxidermist right now. I couldn't care less what other people think. 


















Here's my Dad's first buck. It's a trophy in his eyes, and to me the trophy was being there with him when he shot it with the bow I bought him for his birthday getting him back into hunting after 31 years.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> What is a trophy Deer. Dirtnap seems to have lost his care about others and thinks its all about big bucks.
> 
> This deer though it may not be the biggest is a trophy to one of my members wife on my lease. She was truly excited and very happy with her deer. I am for her as well. To me her smile says it a trophy. It not all about big bucks.


That's all that matters. 

This whole thing about pushing a person's practices or beliefs, if you will, on to otherd is getting old and tiresome.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Geez... everyone is so freakin' sensitive on these threads. Y'all have fun smackin' those spikes. 

Hopefully one day Oklahoma will be a 1 buck state like Kansas.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

What I do not understand is when you say if you want meat go shoot a doe. If you figure that that doe could have the potential to have twins for the next 6 years and possibly end up producing up to 12 bucks are you not causing more harm by shooting that doe for meat than 1 buck.

HMMM, something to ponder.....

With that said I do let the young ones walk. To me I enjoy being outdoors and the hunt more than I care for venison, but I am not going to look down on someone for shooting a younger buck if they choose to.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Oh this warm weather is causing problems. Too many hunters are not in the woods and now have time to e-bicker. 

Legal is Legal and Ethics are unique to each person. That will never change.

Find your place and try to be happy. If you find a good hunting buddy or two with the same ideals, consider yourself very lucky. 

How about hunting reports only and somebody ask the Moderators to tone this thread down some.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

E-bicker.... I like that! Lol I agree, let's get back to what this thread was intended for.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

WOW!!! The comments on the last 3 threads have opened my eyes...

I'll refrain from posting all of my thoughts/opinions...not that anyone gives a hoot. LOL.

But, I will say I havent cashed a buck tag in 10 years...my choice...A few doe tags have been cashed in those 10 years...I personally have no issue with the 1 one buck deal...Land prices are already outrageous...for the most part lease prices are out the "common" mans (Or at least mine) pocket book, etc.

I will also say that if you have access to quality hunting land...be happy and enjoy it.....Not all of us are rich or will pay big $$$ to kill a "stud"...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VonH said:


> WOW!!! The comments on the last 3 threads have opened my eyes...
> 
> I'll refrain from posting all of my thoughts/opinions...not that anyone gives a hoot. LOL.
> 
> ...


 I work extra jobs to pay my lease. Im certianly not rich and most of my lease are comman working guys who want a lease and willing to do what they have to achieve it. RandyD now he got the money, he hunts the high dollar Kansas. LOL

DB


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

evasiveone said:


> What I do not understand is when you say if you want meat go shoot a doe. If you figure that that doe could have the potential to have twins for the next 6 years and possibly end up producing up to 12 bucks are you not causing more harm by shooting that doe for meat than 1 buck.
> 
> HMMM, something to ponder.....
> 
> With that said I do let the young ones walk. To me I enjoy being outdoors and the hunt more than I care for venison, but I am not going to look down on someone for shooting a younger buck if they choose to.


Your point would be valid if the buck to doe ratio was 1 to 1. Show me one county in Oklahoma with more bucks than does. I would say it would be difficult to impossible to find 1 county in the nation. I'm just guessing but where I hunt... I say for every buck there are 4-5 does. I'm not saying that's how it is everywhere but that's what I've seen. Also, IMO, it's highly unlikely that a doe is going to produce twin males every year for 6 years in a row. That's just not going to happen.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

VonH said:


> WOW!!! The comments on the last 3 threads have opened my eyes...
> 
> I'll refrain from posting all of my thoughts/opinions...not that anyone gives a hoot. LOL.
> 
> ...


I've been on 10 leases in the last 20 or so years and have never meet a rich guy on a lease. Seven years ago I ran a lease down in SE OK and all the members were just working guy's like me. There was a dump truck driver, a copier tech, a guy that worked for a indian tribe and so on. Just guys that worked and by no means rich. The ranch hand had a the same view that hunters on a lease were rich. He also had three horses and did the rodeo thing. He told me once that he couldn't afford to be on a lease, I told him I couldn't afford horses. I don't pretend to know your finances but I do mine and for me it's a matter of choices. I don't fish, boat, I buy used bows, ect. Please understand I mean no disrescept. But thinking that hunters that lease are rich is for the most part just not true.


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I work extra jobs to pay my lease.
> DB


I think I know where one of your leases is. Borders the Harger (or close to it anyway) property?


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

fx4hauler said:


> I've been on 10 leases in the last 20 or so years and have never meet a rich guy on a lease. Seven years ago I ran a lease down in SE OK and all the members were just working guy's like me. There was a dump truck driver, a copier tech, a guy that worked for a indian tribe and so on. Just guys that worked and by no means rich. The ranch hand had a the same view that hunters on a lease were rich. He also had three horses and did the rodeo thing. He told me once that he couldn't afford to be on a lease, I told him I couldn't afford horses. I don't pretend to know your finances but I do mine and for me it's a matter of choices. I don't fish, boat, I buy used bows, ect. Please understand I mean no disrescept. But thinking that hunters that lease are rich is for the most part just not true.


Not sure where I said all people who hunt on leases are "rich".....I said rich OR.......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

VonH said:


> I think I know where one of your leases is. Borders the Harger (or close to it anyway) property?


I only have one lease and it Wagoner Co. Close to Fort Gibson dam. Nothing around us is Harger.
DB


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> I only have one lease and it Wagoner Co. Close to Fort Gibson dam. Nothing around us is Harger.
> DB


O. Thought you had a lease just NW of Bville.


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I work extra jobs to pay my lease. Im certianly not rich and most of my lease are comman working guys who want a lease and willing to do what they have to achieve it. RandyD now he got the money, he hunts the high dollar Kansas. LOL
> 
> DB


I wish! I hunt public land in Kansas. Been hunting up there for about the last 6 years or so and only killed one buck. I've eaten a lot of tag soup.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

RandyD said:


> I wish! I hunt public land in Kansas. Been hunting up there for about the last 6 years or so and only killed one buck. I've eaten a lot of tag soup.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


All those out of state tags you could have gotten a lease. 
DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

I feel bad. I have missed a good bit of this thread for this season. 

Been a great year for me thus far. Let a lot of deer walk looking for one I would like to shoot. Shot a doe or two and was fortunate enough to tag a great deer in rifle season. The first buck I have shot with a rifle in several years. I finally came across one that I would burn a rifle tag on. 

I experienced the rut like I had always dreamed of this year. I rattled, grunted and bleated deer in. Danced with a great ten point more than once and let several others walk in that week before rifle season. I took the week off before rifle season and then the rut just continued to rock along as rifle kicked off. 

My wife finally tagged her first deer. This is her third season of trying. However, she has been a little picky. Otherwise she would have tagged a deer a few years ago.

Hunting has been pretty slow this past week. Deer activity has nearly fallen off the map. I am keeping after them though.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> All those out of state tags you could have gotten a lease.
> DB


Yeah, but Kansas is a great place to hunt. I will burn my hunting fun money there and in New Mexico every year before getting in to a lease when there is decent opprotunity for nice bucks on public ground here in Okla. Especially if a guy is archery hunting.


----------



## jvue (Sep 29, 2011)

You gents are killing the thread. I've written and deleted a few times as to not kill it even more but I can see now that we are pass that. So,
1. If someone buys a tag and wants to shoot a button, so be it. 
2. If you're PO, move to a different state.
3. Kansas is nice, but this is OK.
4. Sorry but you made it easy for everyone and ruin the thread.
5. GODOE has been the only one thats posted anything that makes sense.
6. Young bucks should respect their elders. Sorry DB for the douce. 

Next year we need to start two threads, one for hunting reports and one for OK hunting b-sessions.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

jvue said:


> You gents are killing the thread. I've written and deleted a few times as to not kill it even more but I can see now that we are pass that. So,
> 1. If someone buys a tag and wants to shoot a button, so be it.
> 2. If you're PO, move to a different state.
> 3. Kansas is nice, but this is OK.
> ...


I completely agree that a guy should be able to shoot whatever he feels happy with. I will never hold my standards over somebody else. If it is a trophy to you, then I will be happy for you. 

If I got mad at every spike buck that I saw come off the places that I hunt, then I would have stroked out years ago. One thing that a guy has to come to terms with when hunting public ground is that everyone is happy and excited to shoot "X" deer. The definition of that deer is different for everyone. 

I have no intentions of lowering my standards just because a good number of those hunting around me are willing to shoot the first legal deer they see. I also do not expect any of those same hunters to abide by my same standards.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I believe we will never be a big buck state until we tighten up the buck limits. Kansas is Kansas not just because of great ag land. They let them grow. And I do not believe we will get snowed under by out of state people thinking oklahoma is the place to go instead of the Midwestern states. I would love for oklahoma to be a one buck state and do away with online check-in. That would turn us into one heck of a big buck state IMO! Discussion is good about this subject minus the name calling everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

jvue said:


> You gents are killing the thread. I've written and deleted a few times as to not kill it even more but I can see now that we are pass that. So,
> 1. If someone buys a tag and wants to shoot a button, so be it.
> 2. If you're PO, move to a different state.
> 3. Kansas is nice, but this is OK.
> ...


Disscussion forum and everyone disscussing Oklahoma hunting. Dont see the thread being ruined. Everyone got an opinion.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Yeah, but Kansas is a great place to hunt. I will burn my hunting fun money there and in New Mexico every year before getting in to a lease when there is decent opprotunity for nice bucks on public ground here in Okla. Especially if a guy is archery hunting.


Totally agree but talk to many kansas residents and there tired of all the non residents. Shot a contest at lindsborg, Ks. Landowner said ever piece of property around his place is leased by outfitters. My hunting buddy leases in Kansas. They love it. Pay the big bucks. If your into big bucks and qaulity go one buck. Just understand what comes with it. 
DB


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

This big buck stuff did get out of hand IMHO...But, If it is your land or lease I say do as you wish...However, Public land is for everyone, So, as long as they are legal. I think, it is up to that person what they take...It took me 5 years to get a deer on public with a bow..That is all I had to hunt ...So, I can't blame a guy if they take the first deer to come by ..and I hope we never become like Kansas ...Deer hunting should be fun and for all to enjoy ..Please don't turn our state in too some big commercial hunting ranch...Best to all of you this season..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

From what I've seen, Oklahoma does have some huge bucks, you just gotta work harder for them.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Oklahoma becomes a big buck state. You cant imigine how many non residents will be here hunting. 

Oklahoma land is affordable compared to other states. They will be purchasing land for hunting only.

Any non resident can buy a tag regardless the numbers now in Oklahoma.

Just think about how many Illionois/Iowa and Kansas/Ohio threads we read here that there complaints about non residents.

Be carefull what you ask for and think about the future. I remember hunting Illinois even 12 years ago, it changed so much and got so unaffordable for most because of outfitters. State of Illinois raised the out of state tags, didnt make a difference but state makes allot of money off non resident tags now. Could big bucks be about big money for landowners and state revenue?

Big Bucks = Big Money


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> I believe we will never be a big buck state until we tighten up the buck limits. Kansas is Kansas not just because of great ag land. They let them grow. And I do not believe we will get snowed under by out of state people thinking oklahoma is the place to go instead of the Midwestern states. I would love for oklahoma to be a one buck state and do away with online check-in. That would turn us into one heck of a big buck state IMO! Discussion is good about this subject minus the name calling everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Meaning, go back to physical check? I am glad that we are finally going to all online check. Kansas hasn't physically checked deer in a very long time. Neither has Texas.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

SD BowHunter said:


> From what I've seen, Oklahoma does have some huge bucks, you just gotta work harder for them.


agreed.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

teamorion22 said:


> agreed.


As do I.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Totally agree but talk to many kansas residents and there tired of all the non residents. Shot a contest at lindsborg, Ks. Landowner said ever piece of property around his place is leased by outfitters. My hunting buddy leases in Kansas. They love it. Pay the big bucks. If your into big bucks and qaulity go one buck. Just understand what comes with it.
> DB


I disagree with this in part. My personal experience with Kansas as a nonresident is not the same. I wish it were as easy to get permission here as it was in the areas that i hunt in Kansas. It was almost waterfowl easy. I know that parts of Kansas is the way you describe but I also know that a good part of Oklahoma is the same. 

Oh, and if we want to improve the quality of our buck herd without adjusting from 2 to 1 tag, then rifle season needs to be pushed back a week. That will help the cause more than anyone would think. Getting rifle season out of the rut would do wonders. I wish it would happen but I am certain that it never will.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

I just wannna hunt. lol...


----------



## WndWker (Jan 8, 2009)

I also agree with the dept. I am a dyed in the wool bowhunter. Its about time the state realized that the in-line muzzleloaders and a rifle are one in the same. Gone are the days of the old Hawken with iron sights with a max yardage was 50-60 yards. I would also be infavor of combining the two seasons and moving them into December. I remember when it was shot gun only it seemed that we had better quality of deer and alot more deer per mile then than now.


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

On a different note, anyone had any luck in the woods recently?? It's been pretty slow in my neck of the woods, figured this small cold snap might get em up during the day a little but no such luck yet!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

WndWker said:


> I also agree with the dept. I am a dyed in the wool bowhunter. Its about time the state realized that the in-line muzzleloaders and a rifle are one in the same. Gone are the days of the old Hawken with iron sights with a max yardage was 50-60 yards. I would also be infavor of combining the two seasons and moving them into December. I remember when it was shot gun only it seemed that we had better quality of deer and alot more deer per mile then than now.



While I agree on the in-line muzzleloader being the same as a rife. I disagree on gone are cap and ball/Hawken with iron sight muzzleloader that's the only other way I hunt beside stick an string. I enjoy the traditional style black powder loading is half the fun and you must get closer like archery.

I've seen a lot of big deer shot this year even on public land. So why would you need to improve what is already good in my opinion with the two buck tag system. I like the fact that I can harvest a buck early and still hunt for the rutting or late season buck. 

I also think any deer I harvest is a trophy and a big accomplishment for me. 

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

There won't be a gun season after Bob Costas takes our guns away. LOL!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Where is the hunting report at? I cant find it!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Went last weekend didn't see a thing except squirrels. Trail cam didn't even have one pic of deer last week. But I hope with the cooler weather and cold snap Monday that things are about to heat up around here.

Hope we get some snow man I'd love to hunt in snow!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

SD BowHunter said:


> From what I've seen, Oklahoma does have some huge bucks, you just gotta work harder for them.


Yeah I agree with that as well, that is why you see many hunting shows doing there hunts in western oklahoma. Deer are more predictable and very easily patterned. Love it out there, I could be a pro if I hunted out there!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

rhino_81 said:


> Went last weekend didn't see a thing except squirrels. Trail cam didn't even have one pic of deer last week. But I hope with the cooler weather and cold snap Monday that things are about to heat up around here.
> 
> Hope we get some snow man I'd love to hunt in snow!
> 
> ...


----------



## TKR Reptiles (Aug 21, 2012)

jbsoonerfan said:


> there won't be a gun season after bob costas takes our guns away. Lol!


lmao!!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Oklahoma becomes a big buck state. You cant imigine how many non residents will be here hunting.
> 
> Oklahoma land is affordable compared to other states. They will be purchasing land for hunting only.
> 
> ...


DB have to respectfully disagree with us getting flooded with non residents. If we become a better deer hunting state in my opinion that is a good problem to have! You seriously think people will choose our state over the kansas, Iowa, nothern missouri, Illinois......no way. We my never be on the same level as those states but we could come close.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB have to respectfully disagree with us getting flooded with non residents. If we become a better deer hunting state in my opinion that is a good problem to have! You seriously think people will choose our state over the kansas, Iowa, nothern missouri, Illinois......no way. We my never be on the same level as those states but we could come close.


I think nonresidents would come here, Cheaper tags, easier to obtain tags than some of the big buck states, and a lot cheaper than those states. Wouldn't hurt my feelings if we became a "big buck" state. How many here travel to those states? How much do you spend on those hunts? I know what I've spent in Illinois, Iowa, and Kansas. If I could stay close to the house and see the caliber/number of bucks I've seen in those states I'd be Happy Happy Happy! We pay to play there, why not here? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> DB have to respectfully disagree with us getting flooded with non residents. If we become a better deer hunting state in my opinion that is a good problem to have! You seriously think people will choose our state over the kansas, Iowa, nothern missouri, Illinois......no way. We my never be on the same level as those states but we could come close.


 See it happening right now. Three leases up in my area all from Texas. Ranch in Stigler was purchased from Texas hunt club. Ranch in Euffaula area is owner from Georgia. Be carefull what you ask. More to hunting then Trophy bucks. Made it a big money thing. You obvious can afford hunting but so many average joes cant. Will just have to dissagree. 

Go to Backwoods show in Okla. City and look how many outfitters now got lands lease or bought. Growing and will continue.

My ranch owner wants nothing more than big bucks and charge what they do in Kansas. Dont blame him one bit.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> See it happening right now. Three leases up in my area all from Texas. Ranch in Stigler was purchased from Texas hunt club. Ranch in Euffaula area is owner from Georgia. Be carefull what you ask. More to hunting then Trophy bucks. Made it a big money thing. You obvious can afford hunting but so many average joes cant. Will just have to dissagree.
> 
> Go to Backwoods show in Okla. City and look how many outfitters now got lands lease or bought. Growing and will continue.
> 
> ...


Well we either stay like it is and wish we were like the midwestern states or we try to change our regs to help our state become a better big buck state. And believe me I know there is more to deer hunting than killing monster bucks.... a lot more. The thrill of the hunt know matter what it is killed makes the hunt. I just wish we were more like Kansas. It would make the public land better here too. Kansas has unreal public land with studs on it.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

On a different note I filled my last tag this morning. 6 bow killed deer for the year.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I had the shakes more with this girl coming in on my first hunt this year than this guy I killed in Kansas a few weeks ago.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> See it happening right now. Three leases up in my area all from Texas. Ranch in Stigler was purchased from Texas hunt club. Ranch in Euffaula area is owner from Georgia. Be carefull what you ask. More to hunting then Trophy bucks. Made it a big money thing. You obvious can afford hunting but so many average joes cant. Will just have to dissagree.
> 
> Go to Backwoods show in Okla. City and look how many outfitters now got lands lease or bought. Growing and will continue.
> 
> ...


DB is right I work the Backwoods show and the Green Country show as well. Plenty of outfitters, I know some of the instate ones and some are realy good guy's with high quality operations and well some... Anyway be careful what you ask for you might grt your bed of roses including the thorns.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

sinko said:


> On a different note I filled my last tag this morning. 6 bow killed deer for the year.


congrats sinko! I have been out of the game for the last several weeks trying to get my boys on deer. Now that they have theirs I hope to get back in the game and pop a doe or two and maybe get lucky on a late season buck that is hungry enough to get out in daylight. And ya I would ask for our state to be more like Kansas I just really like their regs especially the fact that their gun season started today and avoided the rut....that would be nice!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> congrats sinko! I have been out of the game for the last several weeks trying to get my boys on deer. Now that they have theirs I hope to get back in the game and pop a doe or two and maybe get lucky on a late season buck that is hungry enough to get out in daylight. And ya I would ask for our state to be more like Kansas I just really like their regs especially the fact that their gun season started today and avoided the rut....that would be nice!


I agree outfitters and non residents are great guys and will go where big bucks are and affordable for them to make a profit or find a reasonable priced hunt. Dont blame them one bit. Sinko one buck and one doe for you in the future.
DB


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Timber Hawk said:


> congrats sinko! I have been out of the game for the last several weeks trying to get my boys on deer. Now that they have theirs I hope to get back in the game and pop a doe or two and maybe get lucky on a late season buck that is hungry enough to get out in daylight. And ya I would ask for our state to be more like Kansas I just really like their regs especially the fact that their gun season started today and avoided the rut....that would be nice!


The late gun season thing will never fly to much "tradition" or revenue to be had with the Thanksgiving weekend. However I wouldn't mind the old 9 day gun season from years ago. To tell you the truth I for the most part like our regs. I agree they ain't perfect but whose are.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sinko one buck and one doe for you in the future.
> DB


Can't do it Dan, My family eats to much deer and with all these dinky deer, we got to have quantity to fill the freezer.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

sinko said:


> The late gun season thing will never fly to much "tradition" or revenue to be had with the Thanksgiving weekend. However I wouldn't mind the old 9 day gun season from years ago. To tell you the truth I for the most part like our regs. I agree they ain't perfect but whose are.


Ya they wont change the dates on our gun season. and I want to correct myself the last five years Kansas started their gun season on the first wednesday of december this year they started last wednesday, but they still try to take pressure off the deer and avoid the rut which I like.


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

sinko said:


> On a different note I filled my last tag this morning. 6 bow killed deer for the year.


Congrats man! Sounds like you have been busy!!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I am still playing cat and mouse with this guy. He keeps missing sun up by mere minutes! This was last Sunday morning, I was in my blind 20 yds away from him. I could hear them, just no light at all. It has been a loooong season for me so far. I've laid off the does until I can get a buck knocked down. This is the first time in 4 years I haven't had a buck down in November....


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

kynknwl said:


> I am still playing cat and mouse with this guy. He keeps missing sun up by mere minutes! This was last Sunday morning, I was in my blind 20 yds away from him. I could hear them, just no light at all. It has been a loooong season for me so far. I've laid off the does until I can get a buck knocked down. This is the first time in 4 years I haven't had a buck down in November....
> 
> View attachment 1535274


Sounds like we are having the same season so far. I've been chasing a couple that just seem to barely get by me!






this old guy has been showing up at 6 just about every morning and leaving just before shooting light! Bot much as far as bone but definitely an old shooter in my book!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

hunter4sure said:


> Sounds like we are having the same season so far. I've been chasing a couple that just seem to barely get by me!
> View attachment 1535314
> this old guy has been showing up at 6 just about every morning and leaving just before shooting light! Bot much as far as bone but definitely an old shooter in my book!


Yep. Thing is, this is about the 9th good buck I have seen on camera. Every pic I have of one during daylight hours, I am sitting at my desk working! Wish I had the vaca time to be off this whole dang month! It's getting pretty old.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

kynknwl said:


> Yep. Thing is, this is about the 9th good buck I have seen on camera. Every pic I have of one during daylight hours, I am sitting at my desk working! Wish I had the vaca time to be off this whole dang month! It's getting pretty old.


Often time hunting pressure seems to be a big factor in daytime activity. My buddys 1000acres that only he hunts you can pretty much see a buck ever evening/morning from the stand. Often he will see up to ten bucks on a foodplot. My lease is crowded and pressure is there with several hunters. Great buck and good luck.
DB


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

kynknwl said:


> Yep. Thing is, this is about the 9th good buck I have seen on camera. Every pic I have of one during daylight hours, I am sitting at my desk working! Wish I had the vaca time to be off this whole dang month! It's getting pretty old.


I hear ya! Between my different spots I have several bucks I would like to shoot, they just haven't been reading the scripts I made for them yet!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Night time movement is the same issue I have had the last two years. They seem to go nocturnal after a little pressure on the public land i hunt. this year a there was a lot more so far vs. last year tho. 
Had them bedded under my stand at night couldn't even get into hunt with out bumping them out last year.

The new moon phase didn't seem to stop night time movement either.

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey Sinko, You lucky dog. You still get one more deer. The bonus doe during the special antlerless season.

I am at 2 does and counting. I have some sub contractors that are starving and waiting for me to bring them a nice plump doe. I love managing the heard, does, and feeding somebody that is hungry. 

The weather forecast is looking good.................

Timber Hawk, That doe pic gives me the shakes. Can't wait to pull back again.

My buddy called me at 3:30 today on his way into his stand south of Chickasha and there were a bunch of does already on the wheat. Got hung up at work and couldn't meet up with him and I had the invite. One day I may graduate out of the working class. LOL


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

Congrats Sinko, you da man!!! Not many do it even combining rifle and muzzleloader.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Sinko one buck and one doe for you in the future.
> DB


This is way out in left field. One buck, maybe. One doe, blasphemy. Show me a white tail state with a one doe limit? Yeah, they don't exist. Sinko, you will keep your 6 deer limit. Mark my word on that.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> This is way out in left field. One buck, maybe. One doe, blasphemy. Show me a white tail state with a one doe limit? Yeah, they don't exist. Sinko, you will keep your 6 deer limit. Mark my word on that.


Online check in you can shoot as many as family members got a license for check in. Heck its no wonder so many wifes are killing so many deer today legally.
DB


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

Havent checked in on this thread in awhile....whew...a bunch going on here...

Afew of my thoughts....

Deer numbers are down for sure.....because of the last 2 years of drought conditions...fawn recrutment was about zero in my area for 2011 and just a bit better for 2012....we lost a huge amount of fawns last summer with the constant drought and 110 deg temps....and we are feeling it this year.

The weather has played a huge role in deer movement this fall....warm and windy has been the norm and the deer just arent moving in daylight hours...they dont have to with the weather patterns we have been seeing.

We are supposed to see some cooler weather in the next week...hunting will be good for sure, this has became my favorite time to hunt in OK...post rut with cold weather means mature deer will be on their feet....stay after them.

I think the OK Regs are pretty alright just the way they are....if anything needs changed in my opinion it would be to move rifle season out of the heat of the rut (I am a gun hunter as well for the record)....I dont really think the online check in has much affect on things....when I used to have to check in a deer in person 99% of the time nobody looked at it anyway....and poachers and criminals will be poachers and criminals.....on line check station or not.

I love to kill big deer as much as anybody....I want to see mature deer...but I do get tired of the big buck craze....I would almost hate for OK to be a "big buck destination state" like KS-MO-ILL-IA ect....we have great deer here in OK now and great hunting opportunitys, I would hate to see access to land to get harder...lease prices get higher...ect

Just all my opinions.

stay after em Okies


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Online check in you can shoot as many as family members got a license for check in. Heck its no wonder so many wifes are killing so many deer today legally.
> DB


Poachers gonna poach man. They did it far before online check. 

Funny that Kansas has no physical check stations. They don't seem to have issues with growing big deer or any deer at all. We were one of about 5 states that still had a physical check station. This fear is more of a chicken little "the sky is falling" fear. 

and yeah, my wife legally took a buck this year.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, slow evening. Skunked this evening.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Poachers gonna poach man. They did it far before online check.
> 
> Funny that Kansas has no physical check stations. They don't seem to have issues with growing big deer or any deer at all. We were one of about 5 states that still had a physical check station. This fear is more of a chicken little "the sky is falling" fear.
> 
> and yeah, my wife legally took a buck this year.


Like I said why we got so many women killing deer now. Dont need to poach just legally check it online.

I asked the question direct to game warden at meeting and he said yes it will make it easier for poachers. Maybe he really didnt mean it.
DB

DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

What exactly are you implying here concerning my wife shooting a deer bud?


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Like I said why we got so many women killing deer now. Dont need to poach just legally check it online.
> 
> I asked the question direct to game warden at meeting and he said yes it will make it easier for poachers. Maybe he really didnt mean it.
> DB
> ...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> What exactly are you implying here concerning my wife shooting a deer bud?


I didnt imply nothing. I was commenting on online check in. Did I say anything about your wife? 

I would be the first to congradulate her.

I said online is legal way to cheat and poach legal. There darn sure not as many women killing deer that is getting checked in for sure.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

snapps said:


> Daniel Boone said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said why we got so many women killing deer now. Dont need to poach just legally check it online.
> ...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I hate poaching and support the local game wardens. I dont like tying there hands with no over time and limited milage on vehicles.

Lets dont save money by making it easier. Let make the laws tougher and back the DA for doing the right thing in court.

Where do allot of big bucks go in this state. To Poachers.
DB


Heck guys in the pro shops laughed when online was introduced and everyone said it will do nothing but help the poachers.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is my opening weekend Oklahoma buck. SW Oklahoma near Lawton. 









137" my biggest to date with my bow.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoot what you want. If you feel good about when you walk up to it, it was the right choice. 
Or you can do like me and watch everything walk and have 0 kills with 40 days left in the season. Lol..... Really, I don't care. One thing I haven't forgotten is why I go. The sunrises, the sunsets, the smells, the visual beauty of fall in Oklahoma. But most of all, somehow setting there, I can remember so clearly the hunts I've shared with family that has since left me, and although I'm sad that their gone, boy do I rejoice in the memories I have from the time that I had them. 
Remember why you go, enjoy your time in the woods with those you hunt with and leave the bickering to those that, "just don't get it".

Goodnight all


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heck guys in the pro shops laughed when online was introduced and everyone said it will do nothing but help the poachers.


Yeah, people speculate but there is zero proof. Look at the total harvest over the last few years since online check was introduced???? It hasn't gone up one bit.

People poached before online check, they will poach after it is all online check. Poachers are going to poach. This is not going to make poaching go on the rise.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

MaTexas, Great deer man!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Online check in you can shoot as many as family members got a license for check in. Heck its no wonder so many wifes are killing so many deer today legally.
> DB


All I'll say is Oklahoma should do like Missouri and sometimes when you do the telacheck thing you wait 30 min or 3 hours or sometimes the next day, and surprise the game warden shows up. When I lived their it never happened to me but I have friends who received friendly visits.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

GoDoe said:


> Hey Sinko, You lucky dog. You still get one more deer. The bonus doe during the special antlerless season.
> 
> LOL


I've done thought of that. Will have to be a bow-kill or nothing


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

fishfurlife said:


> Oh yeah, slow evening. Skunked this evening.


same here...skunked yesterday eveing. I put a camera out on saturday and turned it on before I put out and I guess it had just enough battery life to turn on cause it was dead yesterday with no pics. Congrats MA tex!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sinko said:


> All I'll say is Oklahoma should do like Missouri and sometimes when you do the telacheck thing you wait 30 min or 3 hours or sometimes the next day, and surprise the game warden shows up. When I lived their it never happened to me but I have friends who received friendly visits.


They got a few tricks and if you continue to place family members in year after year. Your on there radar.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Yeah, people speculate but there is zero proof. Look at the total harvest over the last few years since online check was introduced???? It hasn't gone up one bit.
> 
> People poached before online check, they will poach after it is all online check. Poachers are going to poach. This is not going to make poaching go on the rise.


Honor system what a great idea! Glad your not in law enforcement!
DB


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> Honor system what a great idea! Glad your not in law enforcement!
> DB


And do you think it's hard for a guy to shoot one and drive his wife to the check station to check it in. I don't get what your trying to say about this online check thing.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

snapps said:


> And do you think it's hard for a guy to shoot one and drive his wife to the check station to check it in. I don't get what your trying to say about this online check thing.


It is a Chicken Little thing "The Sky is Falling, The Sky is Falling".

I like the online check system. I felt we were behind the times. In ten years everyone will look back and wonder how they ever did it without online check. We are in the honor system now with the physical check as well. Always have been. That's the point, poachers are going to poach. It happens. They haven't ruined our deer herd yet, even though they are a problem and it would be great to do away with them. 

No state has figured out how to slow poaching. Even those that charge huge fines for the size of the antlers. None have figured it out. We deal with it and do our part to inform local law enforcement when we see a problem. You are a part of the problem as well if you see violations and fail to call them in.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

snapps said:


> And do you think it's hard for a guy to shoot one and drive his wife to the check station to check it in. I don't get what your trying to say about this online check thing.


It is much easier than check stations. You got 48hrs to go hide the game. Its like some to say we cannot solve the promblem!

My game wardens certianly don't think like some here. Poaching is a major issue unlike some would tell you.

Poaching not an issue we can fix, basicly we cant do nothing about it is a crazy statement.
DB


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

A guy can shine a deer at 5am, take it home, process it himself, then check it in on his phone while he's driving to work at 9am- repeat process 4,6,8,12 times, just however many tags are in his family.
There a great benefits to technology, but online check in aint one if them.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

IRATTLEMN said:


> A guy can shine a deer at 5am, take it home, process it himself, then check it in on his phone while he's driving to work at 9am- repeat process 4,6,8,12 times, just however many tags are in his family.
> There a great benefits to technology, but online check in aint one if them.


I agree


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

I dont see the online check in being an issue at all...poachers will poach...criminals will commit crimes....laws regulations dont stop them.

I was born and raised in MI and hunted there most of my life....the State of MI has NO check in process...and of course there is poaching but it is not as rampant as I see around here I am highly suprised by the amount of poaching / spotlighting here in OK.

Another huge issue is the lack of Game Wardens....I have made several calls over the last few years about poaching/spotlighting and have NEVER had a response or reaction to my calls....last rifle season I sat and watched someone spotlight and shoot deer off a wheat field....I called two seperate game wardens and the local sheriff and nobody responded....both wardens did not return my call after leaving a message??

I truely believe OK needs to beef up the amount of game wardens as a start.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

MidFlight said:


> I dont see the online check in being an issue at all...poachers will poach...criminals will commit crimes....laws regulations dont stop them.
> 
> I was born and raised in MI and hunted there most of my life....the State of MI has NO check in process...and of course there is poaching but it is not as rampant as I see around here I am highly suprised by the amount of poaching / spotlighting here in OK.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. We do need more game wardens! Sadly but what you said about being available is so true.
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Totally agree. We do need more game wardens! Sadly but what you said about being available is so true.
> DB


I agree on the availability of Game Wardens. I have called the GW three times this year. He was never available and I was given the number of another GW in the next county. So, I called him and guess what. I got another message to call another GW in another county. Finally, this GW answered and he was able to help me out. I guess there just isnt much money left to pay these guys or hire more.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

MidFlight said:


> Another huge issue is the lack of Game Wardens....I have made several calls over the last few years about poaching/spotlighting and have NEVER had a response or reaction to my calls....last rifle season I sat and watched someone spotlight and shoot deer off a wheat field....I called two seperate game wardens and the local sheriff and nobody responded....both wardens did not return my call after leaving a message??
> 
> .


So its not just me. Every time I go hunt ducks out west, we witness multiple violations. It's been bad enough (hunting well inside a refuge) on at least three occasions that I've called the warden and left messages. Not once have I gotten them to pick up the phone or return a call. Not once has there been any apparent response. I watched guys run limit after limit of ducks and geese out with the same boat repeatedly.... they drop them at the ramp where someone was waiting to take them, run back across into the refuge, kill some more, run them out, repeat.... all freaking day.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I would hate to have the job of being a warden. No love or appreciation, especial on AT. 

NO all jokes aside, I know more than one warden and as much as these guy's "work" in the off season they do put in some long hours in the peak times of the season. I believe the reason that some times there is a lack of follow up is because no one is willing to testify in court and it's hard to make a hand full of $200 fines stick when it's a "He said, She said" kinda thing, unless a warden catches you outright.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> So its not just me. Every time I go hunt ducks out west, we witness multiple violations. It's been bad enough (hunting well inside a refuge) on at least three occasions that I've called the warden and left messages. Not once have I gotten them to pick up the phone or return a call. Not once has there been any apparent response. I watched guys run limit after limit of ducks and geese out with the same boat repeatedly.... they drop them at the ramp where someone was waiting to take them, run back across into the refuge, kill some more, run them out, repeat.... all freaking day.


Nope...its not just you, I have watched multiple poachers at work over the years and have never been able to contact a warden....never had a return call after leaving messages.

I am not saying they dont work...I am sure they are very busy during the seasons and can only do so much, I would like to see some of our hunters dollars go toward more enforcment.


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

sinko said:


> I would hate to have the job of being a warden. No love or appreciation, especial on AT.
> 
> NO all jokes aside, I know more than one warden and as much as these guy's "work" in the off season they do put in some long hours in the peak times of the season. I believe the reason that some times there is a lack of follow up is because no one is willing to testify in court and it's hard to make a hand full of $200 fines stick when it's a "He said, She said" kinda thing, unless a warden catches you outright.


Another huge issue is the easy treatment poachers recieve....I have worked with guys who have been caught poaching, caught with multiple deer out of season...ect.

They never recieve much more than a pat on the hand....light fines....if OK would stiffen up the penelties maybe that would grab someones attention?


We gonna make that spring turkey hunt work out this upcoming season?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Missouri gets a penny sales tax for state from anything sold for hunting or fishing.

That's such a good idea in so many ways. 
DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Missouri gets a penny sales tax for state from anything sold for hunting or fishing.
> 
> That's such a good idea in so many ways.
> DB


No. It's a horrible idea. I like being self funded. Legislator can't dip it's hands in to our funds at all as it stands. ODWC is self funded. Trust me, we want to keep it that way. All of the matching funds that come from the feds are coming from those same purchases so they are already getting to use that money without the headache of who may decide that cuts need to be made in management in "X" region of the state.

Tmorelli - I recommend contacting the federal warden. If you are hunting on a federal refuge out west then there is only about one of them that you can waterfowl hunt on. There are staff at the refuge that is qualified as law enforcement as well.


----------



## masonbanta (Aug 27, 2007)

Tony are you calling Clint? He lives in Oakwood and loves to respond. Mark is in Watonga so is harder for him to get there. Also if it keeps up call Steve Conrady he is the biologist he will call the Fed or do something himself. He HATES poachers.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

This evening made for two skunk hunts in a row. A first for this season.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

Can't wait to get out this weekend... Haven't seen much buck activity since the day before gun season! Going to a different area where I know there are big bucks, just can never get pics of them. Using a ghost blind since treestand trees are hard to find in spots!


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Tslabaugh, you having issues getting on to Okshooters the last few days?


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

masonbanta said:


> Tony are you calling Clint? He lives in Oakwood and loves to respond. Mark is in Watonga so is harder for him to get there. Also if it keeps up call Steve Conrady he is the biologist he will call the Fed or do something himself. He HATES poachers.


I'd have to look up the name. When they did it the second day in a row last year....and after the warden never responded, i finally got so pissed I rode my boat up their spread and gave them a piece of my mind. They didn't like it none but they packed their stuff up and left.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> No. It's a horrible idea. I like being self funded. Legislator can't dip it's hands in to our funds at all as it stands. ODWC is self funded. Trust me, we want to keep it that way. All of the matching funds that come from the feds are coming from those same purchases so they are already getting to use that money without the headache of who may decide that cuts need to be made in management in "X" region of the state.
> 
> Tmorelli - I recommend contacting the federal warden. If you are hunting on a federal refuge out west then there is only about one of them that you can waterfowl hunt on. There are staff at the refuge that is qualified as law enforcement as well.


Have you ever seen the parks Missouri has? Missouri got it going on in so many ways. 
DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Have you ever seen the parks Missouri has? Missouri got it going on in so many ways.
> DB


Our state parks are funded by tax dollars. Completely different agency


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Our state parks are funded by tax dollars. Completely different agency


Barely funded at all and in bad shape. Closing more and more each year with over worked and under paid staff.
DB


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

IRATTLEMN said:


> A guy can shine a deer at 5am, take it home, process it himself, then check it in on his phone while he's driving to work at 9am- repeat process 4,6,8,12 times, just however many tags are in his family.
> There a great benefits to technology, but online check in aint one if them.


If a person does that, do you really think he would even bother checking it in. So how does that change him from having to check it in at a check station.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

I dont envy the wardens in any way it has got to be a tough job. Up where i used to hunt you could never get the game warden to respond to anything because he was too busy patrolling the area around where he hunted. He wrote many tickets down that road and pretty much stopped the poaching. All the while we would hear at least 2-3 shots a night around my dads place heck they shot my dads bull on opening weekend this year it is ridiculous never seen a warden in that area.


----------



## tslabaugh (May 29, 2011)

fishfurlife said:


> Hey Tslabaugh, you having issues getting on to Okshooters the last few days?


Not that I can remember... I don't think I've noticed it being down in quite awhile.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

snapps said:


> If a person does that, do you really think he would even bother checking it in. So how does that change him from having to check it in at a check station.


I like to think of it as a "license to poach",pretty catchy aint it? He can shoot it 106 times with a 22 if he chooses to and get on his iPhone and tell the state he shot it with 1 arrow. Surely you can see the difference.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Well, Here is some thing new for me to deal with ,there is a lose Kangaroo in the area I hunt ..One guy got a trail cam pic of it but, I have not seen it..and there are going to be a bunch of people coming today to push the place and try and spot it ...It is some kids pet that got out a few miles away..N. of Shawnee ...No joke...it was in yesterdays newspaper..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

ftshooter said:


> Well, Here is some thing new for me to deal with ,there is a lose Kangaroo in the area I hunt ..One guy got a trail cam pic of it but, I have not seen it..and there are going to be a bunch of people coming today to push the place and try and spot it ...It is some kids pet that got out a few miles away..N. of Shawnee ...No joke...it was in yesterdays newspaper..


 Might blow a hunter mind for sure seeing that in the woods.
DB


----------



## snapps (Jan 25, 2009)

IRATTLEMN said:


> I like to think of it as a "license to poach",pretty catchy aint it? He can shoot it 106 times with a 22 if he chooses to and get on his iPhone and tell the state he shot it with 1 arrow. Surely you can see the difference.


And how hard is it shoot one with a gun and drive to a check station and check it in with a bow, it's not going to change that individual on his ethics, I don't think the game wardens are going to hang out at check stations all day at all hours. I kinda see what you are saying, but I don't think just because we have this online checking it makes everyone go poach, those people where already here. You are going to have that occasional guy who sees a monster in bow season and shoots it with a rifle and checkes it in with a bow online, we all have those guys, we had them before.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

snapps said:


> And how hard is it shoot one with a gun and drive to a check station and check it in with a bow, it's not going to change that individual on his ethics, I don't think the game wardens are going to hang out at check stations all day at all hours. I kinda see what you are saying, but I don't think just because we have this online checking it makes everyone go poach, those people where already here. You are going to have that occasional guy who sees a monster in bow season and shoots it with a rifle and checkes it in with a bow online, we all have those guys, we had them before.


Game wardens at the meeting I attended diffiantly saw the issue. Someone having 48hrs to drive and get rid of deer carcuss before checking it seems ridiculous. Game wardens in my area depended on check in stations to report anything out of ordinary.

Several times check in stations reported what they thought was a gun shot deer. Simple lead test and your busted. Fact was the check in stations could be anonymous when reporting.
DB
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

ftshooter said:


> Well, Here is some thing new for me to deal with ,there is a lose Kangaroo in the area I hunt ..One guy got a trail cam pic of it but, I have not seen it..and there are going to be a bunch of people coming today to push the place and try and spot it ...It is some kids pet that got out a few miles away..N. of Shawnee ...No joke...it was in yesterdays newspaper..


That's funny.. "Yeah, I had a few spike bucks and a nice mature kangaroo come by my stand today. Passed them up though"...........What????..lol

Sucks that they're gonna push threw the woods looking for it though.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Game wardens at the meeting I attended diffiantly saw the issue. Someone having 48hrs to drive and get rid of deer carcuss before checking it seems ridiculous. Game wardens in my area depended on check in stations to report anything out of ordinary.
> 
> Several times check in stations reported what they thought was a gun shot deer. Simple lead test and your busted. Fact was the check in stations could be anonymous when reporting.
> DB
> DB


You have 24 hours to check your deer. Not 48. Just clearing that up.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Poaching not an issue we can fix, basicly we cant do nothing about it is a crazy statement.
> DB


Have you seen a state that has figured out a way to completely stop poaching? Nope. They don't exist. 

I view things more realistically. It is obvious that we will never put an end to poaching. So the best approach is to figure out the most effective way to minimize poaching as much as possible.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Have you seen a state that has figured out a way to completely stop poaching? Nope. They don't exist.
> 
> I view things more realistically. It is obvious that we will never put an end to poaching. So the best approach is to figure out the most effective way to minimize poaching as much as possible.


 It easy to say things like the sky is falling and qoutes like that. Typical politican talk. To address and find a better solution is not as easy. Game warden can tell you exactly what needs to be done to help the promblem but they tell you its not a high priority high on DNR list or state. You want realistic there you go. 
DB


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

tslabaugh said:


> Not that I can remember... I don't think I've noticed it being down in quite awhile.


I havent been able to get on for the last day...


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

MidFlight said:


> We gonna make that spring turkey hunt work out this upcoming season?


Only if I get to use my Winchester No. 6 broadheads. lol 

It will have to be the first two weeks of season I already have the last two weeks booked but, yes I would love to.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

I can see both sides of the check in. 

I use the online check in method since the nearest check in station is quite some distance away. Oklahoma has some very rural spots where I could see someone not wanting to load the deer in a truck and drive for a substantial distance to check it in. In that time I can have the deer cleaned and almost processed, not to mention the unnecessary fuel, and then check in just takes a few minutes online.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

This isnt about game wardens, its about Oklahoma's deer herd and deer hunters. The laws should be made so that us law abiding deer hunters can go hunt and have fun and not be burdened with unnecessary procedures while at the same time the laws should not be so relaxed that it becomes detrimental to our overall deer herd or hunter safety or game warden safety. 

I do not think that online checking is detrimental to our overall deer herd. There are some states with better quality herds than Oklahoma that dont check deer at all. I understand that face to face deer checking was a necessary part of Oklahoma building its deer herd from almost nothing to what it is today, but those days are over. 

I like game wardens and I know several of them. I love to see them on and around the land I hunt and I'm sorry if a law change that benefits the majority of honest hunters makes their job a little harder or different.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

48down said:


> This isnt about game wardens, its about Oklahoma's deer herd and deer hunters. The laws should be made so that us law abiding deer hunters can go hunt and have fun and not be burdened with unnecessary procedures while at the same time the laws should not be so relaxed that it becomes detrimental to our overall deer herd or hunter safety or game warden safety.
> 
> I do not think that online checking is detrimental to our overall deer herd. There are some states with better quality herds than Oklahoma that dont check deer at all. I understand that face to face deer checking was a necessary part of Oklahoma building its deer herd from almost nothing to what it is today, but those days are over.
> 
> I like game wardens and I know several of them. I love to see them on and around the land I hunt and I'm sorry if a law change that benefits the majority of honest hunters makes their job a little harder or different.


Ill bet ole father in law has seen plenty of changes in DNR in his career. Bet he could tell a few stories of what could and should be done.

Always enjoyed talking with him because he didnt candy coat nothing.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Ill bet ole father in law has seen plenty of changes in DNR in his career. Bet he could tell a few stories of what could and should be done.
> 
> Always enjoyed talking with him because he didnt candy coat nothing.:thumbs_up
> DB


Ya, he's still the same way. We stopped and talked to a warden for over an hour during gun season. Like you say - he doesnt sugar coat anything.:smile:

And you are right - he saw lots of changes during his career and yes lot of stories about how things shouldve been done.:thumbs_up I guess thats how it is in just about every job.

He's a good father-in-law to have.:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

48down said:


> Ya, he's still the same way. We stopped and talked to a warden for over an hour during gun season. Like you say - he doesnt sugar coat anything.:smile:
> 
> And you are right - he saw lots of changes during his career and yes lot of stories about how things shouldve been done.:thumbs_up I guess thats how it is in just about every job.
> 
> He's a good father-in-law to have.:thumbs_up


Good man and asset to Oklahoma. You back in the woods from your injury yet?

DB


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Good man and asset to Oklahoma. You back in the woods from your injury yet?
> 
> DB


yep, - been back in the woods several times since then (Mostly taking my daughter:thumbs_up)

You doing good?


----------



## MidFlight (Jun 22, 2009)

sinko said:


> Only if I get to use my Winchester No. 6 broadheads. lol
> 
> It will have to be the first two weeks of season I already have the last two weeks booked but, yes I would love to.


Dosnt matter to me if you nock em upside the head with #6's....get in touch with me we will make it happen this spring.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

IRATTLEMN said:


> Shoot what you want. If you feel good about when you walk up to it, it was the right choice.
> Or you can do like me and watch everything walk and have 0 kills with 40 days left in the season. Lol..... Really, I don't care. One thing I haven't forgotten is why I go. The sunrises, the sunsets, the smells, the visual beauty of fall in Oklahoma. But most of all, somehow setting there, I can remember so clearly the hunts I've shared with family that has since left me, and although I'm sad that their gone, boy do I rejoice in the memories I have from the time that I had them.
> Remember why you go, enjoy your time in the woods with those you hunt with and leave the bickering to those that, "just don't get it".
> 
> Goodnight all


yep


----------



## spswihart (Dec 21, 2009)

ftshooter said:


> Well, Here is some thing new for me to deal with ,there is a lose Kangaroo in the area I hunt ..One guy got a trail cam pic of it but, I have not seen it..and there are going to be a bunch of people coming today to push the place and try and spot it ...It is some kids pet that got out a few miles away..N. of Shawnee ...No joke...it was in yesterdays newspaper..



This thread really NEEDS a Trail Cam Pic of a Kangaroo. It is a MUST HAVE that will go down in History.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

MidFlight said:


> Dosnt matter to me if you nock em upside the head with #6's....get in touch with me we will make it happen this spring.


I"ll do it.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

spswihart said:


> This thread really NEEDS a Trail Cam Pic of a Kangaroo. It is a MUST HAVE that will go down in History.


I teach high school.  Several years ago, a very quiet female student of mine raised her hand in the middle of a lesson. She never, ever participated outloud in class so I called on her right away. She says, "This morning on the way to school, we had to stop in the middle of the road and let a kangaroo cross the road right up here by the bank." I thought,,, no wonder she never says much... she's nuts.

About a week later, a very honest and credible male student come in the classroom saying, "You will never believe what my brother and I saw out in a hay meadow on the way to school. It was 2 kangaroos. They were just out there about 200 yards hopping around in the pasture. We got out the binoculars and watched them for a long time." Well this time I started to think maybe there was something to this.

About a week later, a story comes out in the local paper that a local pet shop owner was missing some wallabies(miniature kangaroos). They had been sighted all over the county as they are great travelers. I never heard what became of them.

About 5 years ago, there was a buffalo cow on the loose east of Durant close to where I hunt. The land owner of my lease saw her 3 times. I never did. But I always wondered what I would have done had she come under my stand. I think of Gus and PeaEye in Lonesome Dove. PeaEye: Why ya want to chase them buffalo, Gus??? Gus: Don't you understand, PeaEye, We're among that last that'll have a chance.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

yokelokie said:


> I teach high school. Several years ago, a very quiet female student of mine raised her hand in the middle of a lesson. She never, ever participated outloud in class so I called on her right away. She says, "This morning on the way to school, we had to stop in the middle of the road and let a kangaroo cross the road right up here by the bank." I thought,,, no wonder she never says much... she's nuts.


Lmao ...


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Sunday they should be moving guys with the front coming in.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Timber Hawk said:


> Sunday they should be moving guys with the front coming in.


Thank you Charlie Alsheimer(don't flame me, we're friends)! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Thank you Charlie Alsheimer.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm taking a buddy tomorrow. Putting him in a spot that he probably won't see a deer but you never know.


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Timber Hawk said:


> I'm taking a buddy tomorrow. Putting him in a spot that he probably won't see a deer but you never know.


Ha! We both know the only reason I got an invite to the farm is because I'm out of buck tags!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Ha! We both know the only reason I got an invite to the farm is because I'm out of buck tags!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Buck tag or no buck tag deer sighting chances are dropping with each post you make.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone make it out this morning? Im hunting a small spot leading to a bedding area and have yet to see a deer.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

CRX OKIE said:


> Anyone make it out this morning? Im hunting a small spot leading to a bedding area and have yet to see a deer.


I got recruited by the wife to finish Xmas shopping this morning. Gonna hunt this evening and all day tomorrow... let me know what type of activity your seeing this morning...


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

If you know where they're feeding, you can see plenty of deer in the evenings.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

spswihart said:


> This thread really NEEDS a Trail Cam Pic of a Kangaroo. It is a MUST HAVE that will go down in History.


I am sorry, I don't know the guy who got the trail cam pic..But, in the newspaper it said , a hunter got a trail cam picture of it..They are out there again this morning pushing the woods around there looking for it..I am headed to work ...My spot is screwed...


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Scrapped last nights hunt and this mornings thanks to a shifty wind. 
I went out yesterday evening and covered some ground. 

Stand one, Junk. Wind was all over the place.

Hike 3/4 to stand two, Junk. Wind was all over the place.

This is getting old, but I am already out. 

Back to the truck and motor my way to a completely different spot.

Stand three. You guessed it.............. Wind was all over the place. I got out early yesterday which made it easy to shift around.

After stand three, I just called it good and glassed the evening away.

Got up this morning and looked at the forecast for the wind. It was forecasted to do the whirly gig all morning. I went outside twice while getting ready and checked the wind at the house. It was different both times. Said screw it and crawled back in bed.I will tolerate a lot of things while in stand, but a bad wind is not one of them.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya fish the wind different now then what they reported last night. Me and gr8whitehunter are hoping to do some doe popping he is buck tagged out but I would take a decent buck if I get the chance.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Ya fish the wind different now then what they reported last night. Me and gr8whitehunter are hoping to do some doe popping this evening. He is buck tagged out but I would take a decent buck if I get the chance.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Not much moving here in SW Oklahoma .


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

Let a nice buck walk this evening. All I could think is how nice he would be next year. Saw two bucks total. Saw the first at 4:00 and the second at 5:00. Pretty good evening on stand.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I hunted/obseved from a ground about 100 yds off of a wheat food plot this evening. Saw 3 does and a young 8 pt come out about 5. They all ate near each other and the buck went south and the does fed to the north. Planning a different ground blind tomorrow evening with this scoting in mind. 
Hopefully they do the same thing 2 days in a row. I need to pull the bow back.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw 2 doe this evening.


----------



## jerren06 (Nov 22, 2012)

5 days straight no deer. (night yes, sitting in treestand) im getting frustrated. hlp in altus?


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

jerren,

If you have some trail cameras put them out for a few days and check them before you hunt a spot. It will save you all that frustration and seeing the deer on the cameras is pretty rewarding in itself.

It has been tough for a couple of weeks with weather, moon and orange people. Todays weather ought to get them up and eating. They will need the energy to stay warm over the next few days.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

Saw 0 deer yesterday afternoon. That is the first time this year I have hunted without seeing a deer.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

GoDoe said:


> jerren,
> 
> If you have some trail cameras put them out for a few days and check them before you hunt a spot. It will save you all that frustration and seeing the deer on the cameras is pretty rewarding in itself.
> 
> It has been tough for a couple of weeks with weather, moon and orange people. Todays weather ought to get them up and eating. They will need the energy to stay warm over the next few days.


Ya your right godoe at this point I won't hunt a spot if there are no deer on camera in daylight.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Question about regs:....is duck season considered firearms season? Do bow hunters still need to wear orange?... 

Sorry about the silly question, but just wanna be sure.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Question about regs:....is duck season considered firearms season? Do bow hunters still need to wear orange?...
> 
> Sorry about the silly question, but just wanna be sure.


Nope. I called my local GW to make sure.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Nothing moving tonight but the trees. Sat the same food plot as last night and those 4 deer did not show up. Got to be the wind. "I'll be back"


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> Nope. I called my local GW to make sure.


Thx..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

I didn't see nothing this morning. Sat until 1030, then decided to drive to another spot and do some hog hunting. They were definitely up and about in these cooler temps. Seen two different herds.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Thx..


No problem. In fact, if you are duck hunting during rifle season, you don't have to wear orange. I thought the idea behind the orange was to protect the hunter from being shot????


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jbsoonerfan said:


> No problem. In fact, if you are duck hunting during rifle season, you don't have to wear orange. I thought the idea behind the orange was to protect the hunter from being shot????


Yeah.. I guess it'd because birds see color (I think). I figure that's why we don't need the orange during turkey season. .


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Yeah.. I guess it'd because bird see color (I think). I figure that's why we don't need the orange during turkey season. .


Yea, ducks have amazing eyes. I just thought the premise behind the orange was to keep the hunter from getting shot.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Blanked this evening


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Hood morning to be in the woods. We got some snow down in the southwest parts. Wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Wish we would have gotten some snow up this way I'd be on my way to the woods even tho I just worked a 16 hour shift lol


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm just wait'n on the Holliday gun season so I can hunt again.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

sinko, Man you gotta find you some hogs to get after. Too many days left to not be able to be in the woods. Or maybe a turkey.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Not that I want to start a debate but I do wish they didn't make special antless rifle a whole week. In my neck of the woods I'm not sure some of the hunters around me will pass a buck.


----------



## jeffreyhu (Jun 26, 2010)

Im gonna have to learn to hunt from the ground some. I blew out two good bucks in different spots saturday looking for a halfway decent tree to climb. Frustrating!!!!


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

jeffrey, Once you start ground hunting you will ge addicted. You get to look the deer eye to eye. Just make yourself a ground blind from natural materials and get int there and give it a shot.

On another note. I think the 2nd rut it on. I saw a small buck chasing does this evening and a buddy of mine almost ran over a nice buck in Norman this morning at 9:30 chasing a doe across a road. 

And it is cold out there tonight. In the bottom where my truck was parked it was 25 when I came out of the woods.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

For those of you that hunt public land with food plots, could tell me what usually gets planted on these plots every year? Where I'm at there are two plots, one is planted with clover and one with winter wheat. Do they generally plant the same thing year after year? Thx in advance.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

The only thing I've ever seen is wheat... but I only hunt western OK.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> For those of you that hunt public land with food plots, could tell me what usually gets planted on these plots every year? Where I'm at there are two plots, one is planted with clover and one with winter wheat. Do they generally plant the same thing year after year? Thx in advance.


Lots of clover. Because its there in jan and feb in the tough months when deer need it the most.

DB


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

You won't find a bit of clover out west. Wheat is nearly guaranteed. Usually summer crops like milo are planted but they are very rain dependent. Standing milo is good stuff to hunt over. The wheat plots are generally wheat plots annually. Unless it is a co-op ag lease. Then it is up to the farmer to plant off a list of approved crops.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Timber Hawk said:


> Not that I want to start a debate but I do wish they didn't make special antless rifle a whole week. In my neck of the woods I'm not sure some of the hunters around me will pass a buck.


I'm not crazy about it either infact I wish they didn't even have it but since they do I'll go whack a doe.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Not sure why it matters how long the doe season is your still only allowed one doe.


----------



## jbsoonerfan (Aug 15, 2008)

okiehunt said:


> Not sure why it matters how long the doe season is your still only allowed one doe.


I think he is saying that they get another week to sit in the woods with a rifle and if a buck happens to present a shot, they couldn't pass it up.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I was back in the woods tonight. 4th night in a row to the same spot. Tonight was the 3rd ground blind I have built and sat. Thinking I had it figured out. At 5:25 I was looking very smart. Saw her coming from 40 yds away walking S to N going to give me a 20 yd broad side shot. I wait for her to get behind my pull back tree and I draw. No wind and she is 18 yds away behind a big cottonwood tree with a crotch in it at 4' off the ground. She stops at just the right/wrong spot, depending on if your the deer or the hunter. She looks right at me thru a 3" space between the two 16" wide cottonwoods and goes back the way she came with two yearlings in tow. 

I wanted to throw up and my arm was burning from the adrenlin. No wind noise to help cover my sound. 

5 minutes later a button buck walks nearly the same path and goes by me without a care at 13 yds, just strolling along. Then 5 minutes after that I think the big doe and her two yearlings come running around wild and stop behind me at 25 feet. Staring into my blind for 3 minutes just to rub my nose in it before moving on.

I enjoyed the chance to be with 20 yrds of 3 deer but dang it this game is difficult. I think I need to let the area rest for a few days before I try my hand again. Wind, cuss it when it blows and cuss it when it stops blowing.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I think he is saying that they get another week to sit in the woods with a rifle and if a buck happens to present a shot, they couldn't pass it up.


Oh ok. I guess i didnt think of that i cant imagine doing that but i guess some would.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> I was back in the woods tonight. 4th night in a row to the same spot. Tonight was the 3rd ground blind I have built and sat. Thinking I had it figured out. At 5:25 I was looking very smart. Saw her coming from 40 yds away walking S to N going to give me a 20 yd broad side shot. I wait for her to get behind my pull back tree and I draw. No wind and she is 18 yds away behind a big cottonwood tree with a crotch in it at 4' off the ground. She stops at just the right/wrong spot, depending on if your the deer or the hunter. She looks right at me thru a 3" space between the two 16" wide cottonwoods and goes back the way she came with two yearlings in tow.
> 
> I wanted to throw up and my arm was burning from the adrenlin. No wind noise to help cover my sound.
> 
> ...


Funny... Man, sometimes the dice just don't roll in our favor.. can't a hunter catch a break..lol


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

jbsoonerfan said:


> I think he is saying that they get another week to sit in the woods with a rifle and if a buck happens to present a shot, they couldn't pass it up.


that is exactly what I'm saying jb.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Lots of clover. Because its there in jan and feb in the tough months when deer need it the most.
> 
> DB


clover and oats are the 1st to usually die off. They usually don't last past december and clover is the most expensive to plant. I plant winter peas, clover, oats, wheat, rye, radishes, and turnips in 6 or 7 different plots on my land. Rye lasts the longest and gives nitrogen back into the soil. The radishes I planted are huge and the deer are pulling them up out of the ground! I messed up though, I planted the radishes in more of a destination plot and not a hunting plot and I think alot of the deer are avoiding my hunting plot and taking a direct route to these radishes. In my hunting plots I planted radishes on one side also but I planted them to late. The guy at the farmers coop didn't have radishes in this august(when you are suppose to plant radishes) he had one left over bag from last year and that is what I planted in my destination plot then when he got radishes in september I planted them in my hunting plot but they got a late start and the deer are ignoring them. The coop guy that sold me the left of bag in august told my it was to early to plant radishes in august so don't believe every thing those guys tell you.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Here are the August radishes.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Timber Hawk said:


> clover and oats are the 1st to usually die off. They usually don't last past december and clover is the most expensive to plant. I plant winter peas, clover, oats, wheat, rye, radishes, and turnips in 6 or 7 different plots on my land. Rye lasts the longest and gives nitrogen back into the soil. The radishes I planted are huge and the deer are pulling them up out of the ground! I messed up though, I planted the radishes in more of a destination plot and not a hunting plot and I think alot of the deer are avoiding my hunting plot and taking a direct route to these radishes. In my hunting plots I planted radishes on one side also but I planted them to late. The guy at the farmers coop didn't have radishes in this august(when you are suppose to plant radishes) he had one left over bag from last year and that is what I planted in my destination plot then when he got radishes in september I planted them in my hunting plot but they got a late start and the deer are ignoring them. The coop guy that sold me the left of bag in august told my it was to early to plant radishes in august so don't believe every thing those guys tell you.


You see, I spent my whole life growning up on Guam, so I'm accustomed to farming different crops in a completely different environment. I like reading post like this, because I have trouble identifying plants and knowing what crops get rotated and when they get planted or harvested. Thx... great post.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Missed out hunting last few days do to being sick. Man its killin me that I haven't gone. 
Went and check my cam today not a deer on it was a little shocked. 


Has anyone seen pic's of the 30 pt that a teen shot here in Oklahoma?


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks SD. I like to plant annual clover, winter peas, rye, oats, and wheat together. They each peak at different times in the fall. It keeps them coming into the same spot cause they always have one the they choose over the other at that time. They love peas but they are not very browse tolerant so you have to mix them with the others. Oats and peak first, then wheat, then rye. My clover has lasted longer than I expected too. It is still going strong in the plot as of this weekend. Brassicas like radishes and turnips have to be planted separate cause they shade out the others and need to be planted earlier. It is a balancing act you want to plant enough but not to much. To much and it grows to tall and turns stalky. I had to actually mow them a couple of years cause I planted to much. Then if you don't plant enough they eat it to the ground and kill the plot. Next year I'm cutting down my plots some more and planting soybeans also. I'm off turkey hunting in the spring and get lazy and don't plant beans but this next year I'm going to make myself do it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Luke Pettigrew shot this one on a foodplot yesturday evening.

Luke having a heck of year after killing that first monstor. Moon gone and cooler weather got to bring deer to food sources

Got it all on video as well.:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> clover and oats are the 1st to usually die off. They usually don't last past december and clover is the most expensive to plant. I plant winter peas, clover, oats, wheat, rye, radishes, and turnips in 6 or 7 different plots on my land. Rye lasts the longest and gives nitrogen back into the soil. The radishes I planted are huge and the deer are pulling them up out of the ground! I messed up though, I planted the radishes in more of a destination plot and not a hunting plot and I think alot of the deer are avoiding my hunting plot and taking a direct route to these radishes. In my hunting plots I planted radishes on one side also but I planted them to late. The guy at the farmers coop didn't have radishes in this august(when you are suppose to plant radishes) he had one left over bag from last year and that is what I planted in my destination plot then when he got radishes in september I planted them in my hunting plot but they got a late start and the deer are ignoring them. The coop guy that sold me the left of bag in august told my it was to early to plant radishes in august so don't believe every thing those guys tell you.


Big Green leafy stuff I saw at Gruber area had to be a Clover of some type. Seem to stay green well into the winter. Deer darn sure wasnt hitting it during season
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Timber hawk, what makes clover expensive to grow? One of the plots on the WMA that I'm hunt looks like clover, but I can't imagine the DNR planting clover if its expensive to grow. Also, it doesn't sound like what DB is describing as clover either. The clover on this WMA plot is quite low to the ground and has small leaves. It was still green as of last weekend too.


----------



## fishfurlife (Jul 2, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Timber hawk, what makes clover expensive to grow? One of the plots on the WMA that I'm hunt looks like clover, but I can't imagine the DNR planting clover if its expensive to grow. Also, it doesn't sound like what DB is describing as clover either. The clover on this WMA plot is quite low to the ground and has small leaves. It was still green as of last weekend too.


Cost of seed is way high compared to other things you could plant. It is also pretty picky about getting started. Winter peas can look clover like when growing and the deer love them. Once it starts warming up, then they start looking more like a bean plant and growing tall.

DB, Big and Leafy does not jive with clover at all.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

fishfurlife said:


> Cost of seed is way high compared to other things you could plant. It is also pretty picky about getting started. Winter peas can look clover like when growing and the deer love them. Once it starts warming up, then they start looking more like a bean plant and growing tall.
> 
> DB, Big and Leafy does not jive with clover at all.


Maybe Im wrong. I did ask the regional bioligists about it and he did say deer dont really touch untill late jan and Feburary. Cant remember what he called it. Stayed green all through deer season.
DB


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Luke Pettigrew shot this one on a foodplot yesturday evening.
> 
> Luke having a heck of year after killing that first monstor. Moon gone and cooler weather got to bring deer to food sources
> 
> Got it all on video as well.:thumbs_up


Them are some fine bucks, but Dan this is the Okie thread not Kansas. Remember we only got dinks.:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

sinko said:


> Them are some fine bucks, but Dan this is the Okie thread not Kansas. Remember we only got dinks.:wink:


Luke heading down to Texas this coming weekend on his land there. His wife Annette3 already got her there. Thats where all the monstors are for sure.
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

SD BowHunter said:


> Timber hawk, what makes clover expensive to grow? One of the plots on the WMA that I'm hunt looks like clover, but I can't imagine the DNR planting clover if its expensive to grow. Also, it doesn't sound like what DB is describing as clover either. The clover on this WMA plot is quite low to the ground and has small leaves. It was still green as of last weekend too.


Fish is right. It is the cost of seed. 50lbs. of red clover cost me $90 this year. 50lbs.of wheat was $16.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Maybe Im wrong. I did ask the regional bioligists about it and he did say deer dont really touch untill late jan and Feburary. Cant remember what he called it. Stayed green all through deer season.
> DB


I bet it was a brassica of some kind. Like kale, turnips, or radishes.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Great Buck for Luke there DB!!! Food Source is definately the key this late in the game. AFter a two week spell I might get to get in the game this weekend!!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

When does the doe kill'n contest start?


----------



## mhugill (Mar 11, 2010)

What are the dates of the Ok hunting seasons?


----------



## spcfoor (Dec 17, 2004)

October 1 thru January 15

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhugill (Mar 11, 2010)

Is bow and gun open?


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

The only gun season left is the special antler less season, not sure of the dates. Bow season is going till jan. 15. Jan 1 u will need a new hunting license


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buckhavoc said:


> Great Buck for Luke there DB!!! Food Source is definately the key this late in the game. AFter a two week spell I might get to get in the game this weekend!!!


Late season its all about finding the food source. With current drought going on here its going to be a tough winter for deer.
DB


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

When you buy the new tag on Jan 1st the deer counts for 2012 season, so does the tag expire on jan 15, or is it good for october 1 2013? Probably dumb question but dumb to have to pay $20 for 15 days of hunting too. Cant afford lifetime yet&#55357;&#56866;


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

usdi yonv said:


> When you buy the new tag on Jan 1st the deer counts for 2012 season, so does the tag expire on jan 15, or is it good for october 1 2013? Probably dumb question but dumb to have to pay $20 for 15 days of hunting too. Cant afford lifetime yetí ½í¸¢


You don't have to buy a new tag, just a 2013 license. 2012 tag is still good until the 15th.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Have seen 11 deer this morning 3 bucks an 8 does shot over a real nice 10 around 8:30 hoping for some more action this fine day


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys I'm finally excited again. For the first time since rifle season I am seeing bucks again. I have had an alright 8 on cam for the past four days. The wind is perfect for the stand set up and I will be getting out there around 1:00. Hope to have a harvest pic later this evening, but if not I'll post up the trail cam pics after I get done hunting. I hope everyone has good luck this weekend.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

New spot for next year.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

Any suggestions on spring time food plots? I got access to a pretty good spot in early October, so I didn't put anything in the ground, just kinda scouted and hunted at the same time. I really think I can hold deer there if food is available. I want to plant as soon as I can (March/April?) then plant something else in August/September. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

IRATTLEMN said:


> Any suggestions on spring time food plots? I got access to a pretty good spot in early October, so I didn't put anything in the ground, just kinda scouted and hunted at the same time. I really think I can hold deer there if food is available. I want to plant as soon as I can (March/April?) then plant something else in August/September. Any help is much appreciated.


I am going to do peas and clover in the spring and wheat and rye in the winter again . Work good this year.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

What month do you plant the peas and clover in the spring?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

There is not much more that can make me more pissed than to have a stand stolen. I hung a stand a few weeks ago and had a stud coming in as of Friday evening and only to get out there to hunt Saturday evening and find out that two of my stands were stolen and disrupt this buck's pattern of coming in before dark. And this is private leased land! I'm pissed!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Timber Hawk said:


> There is not much more that can make me more pissed than to have a stand stolen. I hung a stand a few weeks ago and had a stud coming in as of Friday evening and only to get out there to hunt Saturday evening and find out that two of my stands were stolen and disrupt this buck's pattern of coming in before dark. And this is private leased land! I'm pissed!!!!
> View attachment 1544620


I hate a thief. Sorry to hear this.
DB


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

IRATTLEMN said:


> What month do you plant the peas and clover in the spring?


Once the ground temp reaches 65.


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Timber Hawk said:


> There is not much more that can make me more pissed than to have a stand stolen. I hung a stand a few weeks ago and had a stud coming in as of Friday evening and only to get out there to hunt Saturday evening and find out that two of my stands were stolen and disrupt this buck's pattern of coming in before dark. And this is private leased land! I'm pissed!!!!
> View attachment 1544620


What area do you hunt in the North East?


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

GoDoe said:


> I was back in the woods tonight. 4th night in a row to the same spot. Tonight was the 3rd ground blind I have built and sat. Thinking I had it figured out. At 5:25 I was looking very smart. Saw her coming from 40 yds away walking S to N going to give me a 20 yd broad side shot. I wait for her to get behind my pull back tree and I draw. No wind and she is 18 yds away behind a big cottonwood tree with a crotch in it at 4' off the ground. She stops at just the right/wrong spot, depending on if your the deer or the hunter. She looks right at me thru a 3" space between the two 16" wide cottonwoods and goes back the way she came with two yearlings in tow.
> 
> I wanted to throw up and my arm was burning from the adrenlin. No wind noise to help cover my sound.
> 
> ...


I had a similiar experience in a ground blind this season. Its only the 3rd time I have popped up a ground blind and hunted out of it immediatly. And it was the first time I have had deer in bow range in the same blind, but no shot. Archery is tough, which is why i like it so much. Next time I'll break up the outline of my blind mo betta


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> There is not much more that can make me more pissed than to have a stand stolen. I hung a stand a few weeks ago and had a stud coming in as of Friday evening and only to get out there to hunt Saturday evening and find out that two of my stands were stolen and disrupt this buck's pattern of coming in before dark. And this is private leased land! I'm pissed!!!!
> View attachment 1544620


Horrible. I am sorry to hear this


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

hunter4sure said:


> You don't have to buy a new tag, just a 2013 license. 2012 tag is still good until the 15th.


Are you sure 100% sure about this? I thought you had to buy a new tag


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

teamorion22 said:


> Are you sure 100% sure about this? I thought you had to buy a new tag


Last year I was told you have to have a current year tag as well. Trying to find my reg book. I'll see what I find.


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

All hunters must possess a deer archery license(tag) for the current year AND a current hunting license. 
So yes you will need s new tag. But it's good all year if you don't fill it in the 15 days.


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

You can find it on page 16, top right corner. (Jan. 1-15)


Cherokee County Archers. 
T#4CP


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

918hoytman918 said:


> You can find it on page 16, top right corner. (Jan. 1-15)
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers.
> T#4CP


thanks, thats good stuff


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

CRX OKIE said:


> What area do you hunt in the North East?


Cherokee county. The people that live south of my land I lease hunt also. I called them last night and told them what happened and all he said was I would hate to have my stands stolen, then I said I have someone on camera with an m16 rifle walking by one of the stands during gun season and when I mentioned that to him he didn't say a word. Now in my mind if you don't don't say hey we don't own one of those rifles or there is no way we would steal your stands you look pretty guilty!


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> Cherokee county. The people that live south of my land I lease hunt also. I called them last night and told them what happened and all he said was I would hate to have my stands stolen, then I said I have someone on camera with an m16 rifle walking by one of the stands during gun season and when I mentioned that to him he didn't say a word. Now in my mind if you don't don't say hey we don't own one of those rifles or there is no way we would steal your stands you look pretty guilty!


sounds fishy. Perhaps try to improve image to prove who it is. no matter what it sucks. good luck


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

teamorion22 said:


> sounds fishy. Perhaps try to improve image to prove who it is. no matter what it sucks. good luck


What sounds fishy????


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

What the heck do you mean try to improve image??? I am a doctor they have been my patients what image do I need to improve on????? They live 400 yards away from the stands that were taken. Several years ago I caught one with a rifle walking through he same area in bow season. I know these people! Someone else would have had to come from a mile away to and walk through thickets to find my stands! What is fishy!!??


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info on tags. Timberhawk, that really sucks. I cant believe all the stands up in Cherokee PHA havent been taken. I guess therr are still enough honest people out there. Makes me think about putting something up myself. I would feel bad though for not hunting an area for a while that i'd claimed with a stand on public land.


----------



## mmiles1 (Aug 20, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> What the heck do you mean try to improve image??? I am a doctor they have been my patients what image do I need to improve on????? They live 400 yards away from the stands that were taken. Several years ago I caught one with a rifle walking through he same area in bow season. I know these people! Someone else would have had to come from a mile away to and walk through thickets to find my stands! What is fishy!!??


Haha, ahh Internet misunderstandings. I think he means try to improve the image (trail cam photo) in a computer program of the m16 holder to better identify who the trespasser is. And he's agreeing their story, or lack thereof, sounds fishy.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

The image is clear from the shoulders down


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Morion I still want to know what's fishy


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> Morion I still want to know what's fishy


your neighbor's pause when u mention someone on your property with m16 makes him sound suspect. mmiles is correct. either you or i misunderstood. i am sorry someone stole from you and i hope the issue gets resolved.


----------



## INTOODEEP (Sep 29, 2004)

Set up in a stand that wont tolerate a north wind this evening and of course the pending front comes thru a couple hours early. You guessed it, wind at my back blowing right down the alley I'm watching. Shouldn't have pushed the envelope.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I apologize morion I thought you meant my story seemed fishy. Ya he was dead silent when I mentioned the m16. I knew right then he knew who it was or it was him.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone care to pass on some tips on where to find the wild hogs at Cherokee? Id like to try to get one with an arow.


----------



## hunter4sure (Dec 4, 2012)

teamorion22 said:


> Are you sure 100% sure about this? I thought you had to buy a new tag


Sorry I misunderstood the regs. I have a lifetime so I've never worried about it.

Jan. 1 - 15: All hunters must possess a deer archery license for the current calendar year and a current hunting license (see Licenses & Permits) or proof of exemption.
Deer taken during this time count toward the hunter’s 2012 bag limit.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Checked game cameras yesturday. Nighttime activity at feeders is buzy. Not sure where all the big bucks have went. Plenty of bucs and does in groups.

Not happy to see this on camera. First year for these and it sucks.:thumbs_do


Owl picture kinda cool


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Checked game cameras yesturday. Nighttime activity at feeders is buzy. Not sure where all the big bucks have went. Plenty of bucs and does in groups.
> 
> Not happy to see this on camera. First year for these and it sucks.:thumbs_do
> 
> ...


DB, get one of those lights that mounts to the bottom of the feeder & go hunt the pigs at night. Could be a lot of fun!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Capt'n D said:


> DB, get one of those lights that mounts to the bottom of the feeder & go hunt the pigs at night. Could be a lot of fun!


Maybe I stay in the dark to much but this is the first I've heard about lighted feeders. I think it's a pig kill'n concept I would like.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

http://www.texasdirecthunting.com/servlet/the-109/ewt-kill-light-led/Detail

Here you go!



sinko said:


> Maybe I stay in the dark to much but this is the first I've heard about lighted feeders. I think it's a pig kill'n concept I would like.


----------



## GuinnessGood (May 15, 2007)

Went out Saturday afternoon for a little scouting/evening hunt, saw several does and went back in Sunday morning. Cold, clear and the only one in woods...so I thought. Then at 7am sharp, a squirrel hunter lets loose. And not just single shots, he's firing multiple rounds like its a fire-fight. Hope everyone else a better weekend.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

Timber Hawk said:


> I apologize morion I thought you meant my story seemed fishy. Ya he was dead silent when I mentioned the m16. I knew right then he knew who it was or it was him.


no worries. I also know what it is like to be stolen from and it is upsetting to say the least.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello to you Ok gents. As a born and bred MS *******, from what I hear, your state would be a mighty fine place to live. Its getting to where you cannot say that about a lot of places.

Anyway, continued good luck to you guys. Keep those arrows flying.

Cato


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

I was out sunday evening and some dudes were lighting it up at the firing range. Coulda swore the wildlife area was offimits to all-no hunting activities during hunting season. Glad I wasnt hunting back there. Thought about closing that gate and locking them.


----------



## Powderhorn (Dec 6, 2005)

usdi yonv said:


> I was out sunday evening and some dudes were lighting it up at the firing range. Coulda swore the wildlife area was offimits to all-no hunting activities during hunting season. Glad I wasnt hunting back there. Thought about closing that gate and locking them.


If you were hunting Lexington WMA, that range is open year round and there are hundreds of thousand rounds expended there. Doesn't bother the local deer though as I hunt across the road to the east and always see deer.


----------



## southokiesling (Aug 8, 2011)

my nefue killed a 145'' 12pointer sunday cant get the pic to load but he shot him in marshell county.


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

Capt'n D said:


> DB, get one of those lights that mounts to the bottom of the feeder & go hunt the pigs at night. Could be a lot of fun!


Need a night permit and you can't get one during deer season!


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Nope it was at cherokee. If youre out hunting and not expecting people to be firing rounds everywhere is pretty dangerous. Just hunting public during rifle season is scary enough.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Have seen nothin but squirrels last few days. Did finally get some deer on cam at 2am. A spike and a forkhorn both with one side broke off. They were grooming each other like a doe does on a fawn then spared for like 2 hrs on cam.

Sunday had rabbit hunters with dogs hunting it sounded like World War III started! Friend of my went out to setup a stand and found the devastation of a few dozen rabbit skins.

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

Sense Gun season I have not seen much .....I have been starting to think about coyote hunting ......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Its tough. My ninth youth hunt for does only with guns. 

Didn't see a deer yesterday evening. Actually three hunters at ranch and not one deer seen. 

Never in all my years have I not been successful at getting youth does. Now dont get me wrong youth have seen plenty of bucks on these hunts. 

Pictures show does coming to feeders on different days. Night time activity unreal this year, dark until morning.

We need some rain so bad. Noticing the ponds are so low. Going to be a rough winter for deer.
DB


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

2 of us hunted around Seiling Sunday afternoon and both sits Monday. Very few deer seen. I did see a 2 yr old chasing a single doe on Sunday evening. On Monday morning I had the whole doe family coming my way. 8 of them and then for whatever reason they just stopped, twitched their tails and turned around and went right back where they came form. It was 8:30 am I was was very close to where they have been bedding. They were headed down the trial to be 25 yds from me but at 80 yrds away.....................you know that other sense they have!

We hunted a lush wheat field right on the North Canadian river and less than 5 deer came on to it. In years past it would not be uncomomon to see 20-30 deer on it every night. And most of the wheat around out there this year doesn't look very good but our spot looks great, less a few deer.

Oh well, back to hunting close to home. Maybe the snow next week will get them hungry.


----------



## thaHooligan (Feb 28, 2012)

i went out sunday evening and had an 8 point walk by at 60 yards and a doe grazing about 300 yards away. yesterday on my way home from work there were deer out everywhere. i seen deer in 3 different spots within 15 miles for total of about 25 deer. all does though from what i could tell. Caddo County btw.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't see a thing all weekend, saw 14 from the highway on the drive home last night.

Has anyone been on Kaw lately? I was thinking of taking my son next week for the rifle anterless bonus. I have not been on Kaw in about 10 years just wondering if it was still the same.

Jeff


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Starting to look like I might get my Christmas wish! 

Snow to hunt in!

Now if I can just see some deer and get a shot chance!

Be an awesome Christmas present!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

Not bragging, just giving a report on deer movement. I've seen more deer the past week than all year. At least 15 this morning with a good buck pushing doe's around. Scrapes are being worked again- it's crazy. I think part of my deal is that acorns are gone for the most part and the neighbors have stopped filling their feeders and I haven't. I got this place late-2nd week of October- so I was a little behind anyhow.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

They seem to be getting over the rifle on slot Irattle. I noticed more daylight pics in the last week also.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Blanked this evening. Hoping they would move before this front but didn't happen.


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

This last week has been really slow here. Had a couple new spikes show up in the middle of the night, but absolutely 0 day pics. Looks like only 1 of my big deer made it through gun season, but he is the biggest. Only 1 day time pic of him ever though.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Hoping for snow to get dumped an stick for this coming week


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

My top five bucks on camera:
#1- killed by a 15 y.o. West of me
#2- ?? No pics since rifle
#3- still getting pics of him as of last week.
#4- pics of him two weeks ago after rifle.
#5- killed by another 15 y.o. East of me.


----------



## IRATTLEMN (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm as excited about the next several days as I was about the start of the season. Weather is gonna cool off a bit. The winds gonna blow some, but I don't care. Hope everyone gets to hunt


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Time to kill does, I can hunt again, and I have a broadhead that's never, ever saw flesh. Fellas it's Slickhead or bust!!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Can't wait got 4 days off for Christmas time to do some more deer hunting finally!

Now if I can just gettem to show up during the daylight hrs!

AJ 




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Movement was good today, saw 14 deer right after sun up and moving my way, at about 60yds the wind switched and all hell broke loose, a couple caught my scent and bye bye deer. Close. Next time.


----------



## usdi yonv (Jun 4, 2012)

Saw lots of does today. Had a 6 pt come behind me but never gave a shot. Took my 2nd deer with bow today though so was cool even if it was a doe instead of the Buck. Bowhunting is so much better than a gun. Nice and calm and quiet.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Skunked again, did hear some yotes really close by right after dark. 

AJ 




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Seen deer moving this A.M, at around 0900... Shot a decent hog. I let him sit only about an hour before tracking because I had good blood everywhere, but I jumped him out from under a bush. I got lucky and picked up his blood trail again, but decided to back out until the morning. The cold weather tonight should keep him from spoiling.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh yeah... found this guy as well..


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

SD BowHunter said:


> Oh yeah... found this guy as well..
> 
> View attachment 1550067


DUDE!! CAN I HAVE YOUR AUTOGRAPH. lol look what i found today too!!! twinkies. lol


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Those are some awesome finds there guy's!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Finally ended my goose egg sits at 22 or 23 (cant remember) in a row. Honestly havent had a chance to kill something since Tuesday of muzzle loader. Put down a cow sized doe this PM. They were herded up pretty good. I almost took bow and gun with me. Sure wish I would have. Shot the cowdoe with the gun. She ran straight to me and crashed 10 yds from tree. Another large nag followed her. She stopped about 10 yards from my tree. Just stood and watched. She looked up at me and didnt care at all. I stood up in the stand and no movement from her. I would have had plenty of time to grab bow and arrow her. Hindsight. LOL. Totally baffled that this late in the season she was clueless. She was maybe bigger than the one I shot, which was in the 125-130 lb range, empty. Maybe she was blind. LOL.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I shot this buck Thursday evening. He was feeding on top of a hill by a pond. Just to bad the cats got to him first. 


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

918hoytman918 said:


> I shot this buck Thursday evening. He was feeding on top of a hill by a pond. Just to bad the cats got to him first.
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers
> ...


Nice buck... its a shame those cats got to him though....


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

918hoytman918 said:


> I shot this buck Thursday evening. He was feeding on top of a hill by a pond. Just to bad the cats got to him first.
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers
> ...


great buck!!


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Movement today was really good, lost track at about 40 deer. Saw a few bucks, closest shot woulda been about 55 yds. Debated on it, but let the deer walk hoping for a better shot. Oh well if it was good today can't wait to see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Well... went back out this morning and found the hog I shot yesterday. He had me crawling through some thick brush going in circles...lol..always fun..


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Man that's a big ol'hog!


First deer ive seen in over 3 weeks was the big buck I thought was shot during rife. Was about sunrise when I saw him no shot chance tho to far away.Then I seen a doe trailing him. Had doe with twin show up about 30mins later but 40-50yds out so no good shot there for me. 

Checked my trail cam and have group of 4 small bucks showing up under my stand at night sparring with each other.

Really looking forward to the last few weeks of season could be very interesting!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## jonshaff (Oct 4, 2011)

Who has beagles that wants to do some rabbit hunting soon, text me 9182691480!!!


----------



## kynknwl (Apr 30, 2010)

I've still got a buck tag and a buck that's visiting my area every darn night around 10. Do you all think the snow coming will change patterns up for a couple days?


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

kynknwl said:


> I've still got a buck tag and a buck that's visiting my area every darn night around 10. Do you all think the snow coming will change patterns up for a couple days?


It is going to be a blizzard tomorrow but after that passes there will be some serious feeding going on.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

SD BowHunter said:


> Well... went back out this morning and found the hog I shot yesterday. He had me crawling through some thick brush going in circles...lol..always fun..
> View attachment 1550667


NICE! Well done
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Doe hunting been tough. Cold weather should help allot now.
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Doe hunting been tough. Cold weather should help allot now.
> DB


I'm hoping that the roads don't ice up TO bad. I'm looking forward to getting in a stand tomorrow morning..


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

I am headed to my stand at 3 today. New IWOM on for its first field test. I will report back later on sightings and IWOM performance.

East of Norman


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

My experience from hunting up in S.Dakota when there's snow on the ground, is to find the food or part of the field that isn't covered in snow. Usually the parts of the field that gets the evening sun will melt off first.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

The deer are KILLING all the food we put out. 

Can't keep the tubes full or feed on the ground. 1 or 2 days and 100 lbs of food gone. Its like I have hogs instead of deer. (we do have hogs, but only deer on the cameras).

Going to hunt for the next week and get another big buck  I think we got like 2 inches of snow so this should push them out earlier.


----------



## bflaming (Sep 23, 2010)

Walking to my stand in Wa****a Co. I stumbled upon 5 or 6 of these guys.


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

bflaming said:


> Walking to my stand in Wa****a Co. I stumbled upon 5 or 6 of these guys.


In Oklahoma?


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

Went this evening. Saw one basket 10 pt. had 5 does coming to feeder, first 3 at 22 yrds kinda small so I waited for the two bigger ones. Wind had them spooky one spooked and all 5 took off! I guese I should have shot the little ones!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe that is washi ta (no space) county.


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## bflaming (Sep 23, 2010)

Sparkkky said:


> In Oklahoma?


I should have said western Oklahoma but yes, it was in Wash ita (no space) Co.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

IWOM works great but no deer. I sat out last night from 3:20 until dark. Dressed like it was going to be 55 degrees and then slipped on the IWOM for the first time in the woods. I could have easily sat all day in yesterdays temps. I think this thing is going to be a homerun for cold windy weather. I am looking forward to later this week in NW Oklahoma putting it to more tests.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> IWOM works great but no deer. I sat out last night from 3:20 until dark. Dressed like it was going to be 55 degrees and then slipped on the IWOM for the first time in the woods. I could have easily sat all day in yesterdays temps. I think this thing is going to be a homerun for cold windy weather. I am looking forward to later this week in NW Oklahoma putting it to more tests.


What did that run you, if you don't mind me asking?.. I've seen them priced pretty high up there..


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

4 does, no bucks... Cold as you can imagine. 14 degrees, wet, 20 mph + wind steady blowing, snow on the ground etc.... Ya, clothes got a good test this morning. Deer on their feet moving after 9 am looking skittish due to the high wind.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had 3 doe show up about 830 behind me. They walked about 50yds into an open field then took off across it. Don't think they liked the high wind on the open field.

Think I need one of those Warm bags I stayed till about 945 and had enough of the cold temp's and wind. 

We didn't get any snow tho must've not been good there year as Stanta didn't bring me any!

AJ 




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## ccy333 (Oct 8, 2011)

Saw a nice young 8 point in the woods and 9 doe in the field at dusk. Ill see how long I can make it in the morning. COLD>


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

2 of us out tonight and not a deer to be seen. 

Lots of deer on the camera at 11 am today though. Lots of mid day movement.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LongArrows said:


> 2 of us out tonight and not a deer to be seen.
> 
> Lots of deer on the camera at 11 am today though. Lots of mid day movement.




Same at my lease. Both hunters saw zero deer this evening. Full moon and bright nights. I believe mid day may be the best hunting.
DB


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

*Used my last buck tag*

I went this morning and to say the least it was cold, on radio when I pulled to gate the guy said that the windchill was 2 degrees. At about 8:30 I had 7 does and 5 bucks come in, one that I've never had pictures of and 2 that I haven't had pictures of since muzzleloader. But, my target buck was pulling up the rear. I had him at 6 yards for several minutes and actually drew 3 different times before on my fourth time drawing when he finally stepped in opening I hit blind with stabilizer. 5 yards broadside turned into 32 yards quartering away. I settled the pin and jerked like you wouldn;t believe! I would've give a $1000 for that arrow back. I hit him right in the flank angling forward but arrow shouldv'e came out 4 inches in front of flank on other side. I was sick, give it a little time and went and checked my arrow. It was covered in blood and gut matter. I decided to give him 8 hours. My wife,son and myself got back out there about 4:30 and followed a bloodtrail about a 100 yards tomy buck. Only thing is that we weren't the first ones to find him! Coyotes cleaned him up! Still proud of the buck but wish could've had the meat, just my personal rule if I don't see them fall I give them time in some cases alot of time. Anyway he was a main frame 8, his g2 on left side looks like a turkey foot and has a 1 3/8 kicker on back of left base. Had wildlife department employee rough score for me tonight. Gross 135 1/8.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

Sorry also forgot to mention my first deer in snow, taken in pittsburg county NW of Mcalester


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

b0hunt3r29 said:


> I went this morning and to say the least it was cold, on radio when I pulled to gate the guy said that the windchill was 2 degrees. At about 8:30 I had 7 does and 5 bucks come in, one that I've never had pictures of and 2 that I haven't had pictures of since muzzleloader. But, my target buck was pulling up the rear. I had him at 6 yards for several minutes and actually drew 3 different times before on my fourth time drawing when he finally stepped in opening I hit blind with stabilizer. 5 yards broadside turned into 32 yards quartering away. I settled the pin and jerked like you wouldn;t believe! I would've give a $1000 for that arrow back. I hit him right in the flank angling forward but arrow shouldv'e came out 4 inches in front of flank on other side. I was sick, give it a little time and went and checked my arrow. It was covered in blood and gut matter. I decided to give him 8 hours. My wife,son and myself got back out there about 4:30 and followed a bloodtrail about a 100 yards tomy buck. Only thing is that we weren't the first ones to find him! Coyotes cleaned him up! Still proud of the buck but wish could've had the meat, just my personal rule if I don't see them fall I give them time in some cases alot of time. Anyway he was a main frame 8, his g2 on left side looks like a turkey foot and has a 1 3/8 kicker on back of left base. Had wildlife department employee rough score for me tonight. Gross 135 1/8.


Congrats! nice one.. why to stick with it... 

He must have died quick. It looks like the yotes had quite a bit of time with him.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats b0hunt!!


----------



## 22Mag (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats bohunt, looks like you got some varmit control to do this off season! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Well my day was AWESOME! Counted 35 deer and I'm still out here. Oh and this deer even though he may be small, meets my own 8 point limit, but he's my first countable point buck ever with a bow,(shoot a couple buttons along the way), first public land deer ever and first deer of 2012.


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice bucks guys. Bucks are back in rut in Cherokee county. 


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## CRX OKIE (Sep 5, 2012)

Sat the other evening in nowata county and between two herds I seen over 50 deer. Nothing worthy of shooting. Id put up one of the pics i took that has 20+ deer in it but its not letting me. I can email it if someone would like to see it/put it on here. Its a cell pic but still cool.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

This evening the deer were up and moving at 4:30 pm. Buddy had 3 does and I had 4 does and 3 small bucks.. Bucks came in the field at 5:35. Nice to see deer but no shooters in sight.


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice Late Season Buck guys!!! Hoping to get out in the next few days. Basketball practice is knocking my hunting time in the head!!!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to see they are moving guys. I'm headed out this weekend.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Think I am zeroing in on who stole my stands. I talked to a friend that is a patient also that lives south of there and we think that it is the people that live west of him. And the people west of him happen to be the patients I talked to on the phone. He saw them on his land also. Four stands stolen total, that is just crazy. Maybe we will get lucky and they will leave tracks in the snow! Ha! Good luck this weekend guys!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Hoping they stay up on there feet this weekend last two days I got to hunt tomorrow an Sunday


----------



## gr8whitehunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Timber Hawk said:


> Glad to see they are moving guys. I'm headed out this weekend.


Hope we have some stands left... I may make it out there Sunday, is Chuck going to be there this weekend? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

gr8whitehunter said:


> Hope we have some stands left... I may make it out there Sunday, is Chuck going to be there this weekend?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope not I don't like even being in the same woods as him.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Cold evening in Seiling and not deer near my stand. I missed a Coyote. He is faster than my bow. Saw 5 deer on the 60 acres of wheat on the way out. 

Drove around all afternoon checking my other spots and saw groups of does everywhere. As few as 5 and as many as 8. Maybe in the morning one poor lost soul will stumble into my range. 

The morning will be a great test for my IWOM. Today there wasn't that much wind but it was 27 degrees and I dressed like it was 50 and then put the IWOM on in the stand. Not even a chill and just had rubber boots on too. I think I am falling in love.

Pics tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

3am in the morning. Just took the dog outside and one sure wont need a flashlight walking in this morning. Cloud cover gone and bright full MOON. Should be bright sunny morning which sometimes can be good after a few days of cloud cover.

Light NW wind woods should be whisper quiet. 

Not very optimistic about seeing anything this morning. But need to get in the woods, check cameras and fill a feeder for members to use. Three of us hunting this morning, be interesting to see who see anything. 

Havent hunted by myself the month of Dec. Been taking youth doe hunting and not doing so well, seeing plenty of bucks. Got one more youth hunt Sunday evening. 

Good Luck to everyone this weekend.
DB

Who knows maybe one of these darn hogs/Yotes/Bobcats might come by. Sure not liking seeing these hogs for the first time ever this year.:angry: Seems this one getting around and several of us got pictures of this one.


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

That is why I am awake already this morning. Had to take the dogs out. I am heading North this morning to get in the stand for the afternoon hunt. Staying till Monday morning. Hope I see something. I need to shoot a doe. I am out of meat.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Froze my but off this am didn't see a thing checked the cam an had the 10 I missed a couple weeks ago in front of my tree at 8:17 yesterday morning ughh


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

GoDoe said:


> Cold evening in Seiling and not deer near my stand. I missed a Coyote. He is faster than my bow. Saw 5 deer on the 60 acres of wheat on the way out.
> 
> Drove around all afternoon checking my other spots and saw groups of does everywhere. As few as 5 and as many as 8. Maybe in the morning one poor lost soul will stumble into my range.
> 
> ...


I am not to far from ya. We are between Seiling and Waynoka off the river.


----------



## okie-buck (Sep 5, 2009)

Had a great night on stand tonight. Hunted a spot I havent hunted in about a month. I had 14 does and 4 bucks come buy. I let the buck walk that I went out there to kill. Luckily for him he broke of most of his left side. He will be a dandy next year. It seems this time of year is when I have the most luck. I sure like it when they get back in their feeding patterns. MA Texas, where are you hunting between Waynoka and Seiling? We own a quarter just south of the Cimmarron off the Belva blacktop.


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

I saw about 8 deer today all does ...they were moving starting about 4pm...No bucks which is what I am after ...They are hitting fields for grass etc..and bedding close by the food ..That is what I figger any way...Congrads ,,to you guys that scored,,


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

I think my toes, face and fingers fell off me somewhere in the woods! It wasn't bad till little after 8 when that wind picked up. I saw 1 doe at 740 that was it. 
Checked my trail cam had spike under the tree at @ 6pm and group of 7 doe at 10am a few days ago.










Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Didnt see a darn deer this morning. Very cold.

Check cameras and plenty of nightitme activity. Turkeys are about the only thing during daytime activity.:angry:

No one seeing any deer at my lease. Hard to understand.

Full Moon sure isnt helping
DB


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

I blanked yesterday evening. Sure hoped they would be moving with it being cold.


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Cold this morning, truck said 13 when I got out. The body warmers over the kindneys is the shizzz. I didn't get cold hardly at all. Had 4 does moving at 9:45, but not in range. Thought about taking the 30-30 with me but didn't, probably would have taken that yote out at 75 yards if I had of.


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I know this is kinda of off topic, but anybody know where any beagles are for sale for a reasonable price that will run a rabbitt? Please pm me if you have any ideas. Thanks In Advance, Keith


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Had 2 sm doe comeby about 4 to far away the thicket to get a shot. But they came running back by me about 5 with a third doe behind them. Rabbit/squirrel hunters pushed back to me but they never slowed down for a shot. 

Public land saves the day again for the deer! Lol 

I did set and BS with them for bit after they walked up under me. 

AJ 




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Struck out once again.

Think Im done for 2012/2013 season.

Just been tough hunting this Dec. for whatever reason.

Pretty bad when doe wont come to feeder except at night.
DB


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Daniel Boone said:


> Struck out once again.
> 
> Think Im done for 2012/2013 season.
> 
> ...


I getting quite exhausted too...


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Sounds like its time for some indoor and 3D! LOL


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

You have to love bass pro. Found a stand they have, called them they had one left, I told them to hold it, 3 hours later I drive 45 minutes there and they sold it cause the guy never put it on hold for me.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Sunday deer seemed to be moving very well. I saw 6 does and 6 bucks. All the bucks were small and one forky was chasing a doe full out. Went by me 3 times at full sprint. I had 4 does sneak in on me and couldn't get drawn as they stood 18 yds broadside like a McKenzie target. After the morning hunt I moved the stand in preparation for Monday morning. 

Sunday afternoon i got on stand at 3 and at 3:45 I put an arrow in my first deer of the day. 3 deer coming by at 24 yds. First one got thru my shooting lane so I grunted the second one to a stop in a 3' window. Perfect shot and she (he) only ran about 50 yds. Got down a 4:05 to make sure and to drag it out of sight. Turns out is was a nubby. 

Back in the stand knowing there should be more deer since it was still so early. At 5:15 four more deer coming and this time a big doe turns and come within 18 yds. I let her pass a little and then grunted her to a stop at 22 yds quartering away. Arrow was sticking out both sides as she ran off. More deer were blowing in the direction she had just run to confirming to me she was down. Got down at 5:20 to recover her about 100 yds from the impact spot. 

Field dressing in the dark about 6:15 last night. Finally all that sitting paid off. Also got to take advantage of the "bonus" antlerless deer permit.

I won't say it anymore but the IWOM kept me warm all weekend, from 18 degrees to 37 degrees and 20 mph winds. I am sold.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats on the great finish to 2012 GoDoe!

I thought that with it raining all night and morning they be on the move this afternoon. But no luck on that didn't even see a squirrel. Birds were active tho. If I don't have to much fun tonight plan to be in the woods again tomorrow. Got a week of vacation so be hunting hard this week. 

Good to hear some first hand feedback from a fellow Okie on the Iwom. I'm wishing I had one if those the last week been layering like crazy and still freezing! Don't remember having cold bit me that hard must be gettin old lol!

Hope the new year brings me some better luck and good luck to all that are braven the cold huntin the last 15 days! 

Every have a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!

AJ 





Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Shmee (May 5, 2006)

Drove to Sherman, TX Sunday morning down highway 69. Seen several deer eating in brown pastures from 8:30am to 10:00am. Go figure been slow in my hunting spots.


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Can someone answer my question? Is the rest of deer season antler less only or is it either sex still? Thought I remember seeing something a whole ago about it being antler less only but can't find it in the regs. Any help appreciated.


----------



## fx4hauler (Jan 12, 2009)

Either sex


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Can someone answer my question? Is the rest of deer season antler less only or is it either sex still? Thought I remember seeing something a whole ago about it being antler less only but can't find it in the regs. Any help appreciated.


Either sex through Jan 15th and goes on 2012 tags
DB


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome thanks yall


----------



## VonH (Oct 15, 2008)

Visited some land in Wash Co that I used to hunt quite a bit. Had 6 bucks come through right at dark. Largest bachelor group Ive ever seen this late in the year. Briefly considered shooting one, but my buddy who "controls" the land (his dad owns it) would freak if I shot a "young" one....


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

On stand this evening with light snow flurries hoping the deer are up an about as they have been in the evenings around 4ish


----------



## evasiveone (Jul 22, 2011)

Daniel Boone said:


> Either sex through Jan 15th and goes on 2012 tags
> DB


I think you need a 2013 license. From website.

Jan. 1 - 15: All hunters must possess a deer archery license for the current calendar year and a current hunting license (see Licenses & Permits) or proof of exemption.


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

evasiveone said:


> I think you need a 2013 license. From website.
> 
> Jan. 1 - 15: All hunters must possess a deer archery license for the current calendar year and a current hunting license (see Licenses & Permits) or proof of exemption.


It goes towards 2012 limit, and yes if you don't have a lifetime you need a 2013!


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

Sparkkky said:


> It goes towards 2012 limit, and yes if you don't have a lifetime you need a 2013!


You need a 2013 but they count towards 2012


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

deerhuntinsunof said:


> You need a 2013 but they count towards 2012


Yes. Tags may still be good though I have had a lifetime for 30 yrs or so and I don't keep up with that.

Found my ten point from opening day last year on opening day this year, got it tagged by the ODWC, Euros done looks great nothing chewed on it but it's a little faded, around 140", I posted pics of it alive on a what does it score thread. Sat. I watched a tall 8 feed at 25yds, gave him a chance to grow. Have pics of eight does around feeder so guess they have herded up.

If I get a chance I will post pics.


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a lifetime as well it's nice not to have to worry about it


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Lifetime lic best hunting investment I ever made. 



Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

So if you have a lifetime hunting license you don't have to buy tags anymore?


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Page 13 of the 2012-13 hunting regs

Lifetime hunting/combination lic are exempt from the purchase of annual hunting lic, deer, elk, antelope and turkey lic, Oklahoma waterfowl lic, trapping lic and fur lic.

Not exempt from purchase of federal waterfowl stamp, bear lic, land access fee, hip requirements or federal sand crane permit unless exempt by age 

I figured it up when I got mine 15yrs ago it would take ten yrs to pay for itself that was before prices went up.

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

918hoytman918 said:


> So if you have a lifetime hunting license you don't have to buy tags anymore?
> 
> 
> Cherokee County Archers
> ...



Worth ever penny. MIne have paid for self time and time again.
DB


----------



## 918hoytman918 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like ill be going that route before turkey season gets here.


Cherokee County Archers
B2 Bowstrings 
Carbon poisoning


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

If you just hunt deer an fish it will pay for its self in a short time figure 20 a pop for tags x 6 25 for a hunting license 25 for a fishing license that's 170 then figure turkey fur bearer antelope an elk if you have a place to hunt them adds up quick


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I think the deer were having a party while I slept in the other morning.....


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

LongArrows said:


> I think the deer were having a party while I slept in the other morning.....
> View attachment 1558728


Dont that suck! Good to see horns aint dropped. Buddys are starting to see horn drop, one found two sheds yesturday
DB


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

LongArrows said:


> I think the deer were having a party while I slept in the other morning.....
> View attachment 1558728


Never sleep in till season is over. I hate it when they laugh at me.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Daniel Boone said:


> Worth ever penny. MIne have paid for self time and time again.
> DB


I was 12 when I bought mine for $300 then Mom n Dad got my lifetime fishing for me as a Christmas gift when I was a senior in high school. Best $300 I ever spent. I was realy glad to have them during the five years I lived out of state. Infact I never could get used to buying tags the entire time I lived in Missouri.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Seen 2 groups of does 5 all together this morning between 730-830 but to far away for a shot.

Ice on everything including me, makes it a little hard to be sneaky with the crunch under foot walking in. 

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Drove north out of Tulsa on 75 last night, hit the washington county line and counted 20+ deer feeding between there and Ramona from the highway. Also noticed the 2 blinds right off the highway between 106th & 116th street north. Hope they stay moving until this weekend.


----------



## pass-through (Jun 25, 2005)

Antlers are falling off for sure....shot this guy 12/30/12 an he lost one before I found him...the other came off loading him on the fourwheeler...but we found both..


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Pass-through, that really sucks.... Congrats though..


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

For the last couple of weeks the deer have been wearing my plot out. Seen any where from 3-15 deer each time i've been out on a plot that is only about 45yds X 35yds in size. Just no shooters


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

pass-through said:


> View attachment 1559157
> Antlers are falling off for sure....shot this guy 12/30/12 an he lost one before I found him...the other came off loading him on the fourwheeler...but we found both..
> View attachment 1559156




Does that make him an antlerless deer?????
Just joking

Glad u were able to recover the antlers that would have been bad to find him with no antlers knowing he had them when you took him.

AJ 




Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

So glad you recovered that other Horn… Im hoping to maybe find a couple sheds this weekend.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

In a tree S of Shawnee last night til dark over my meager food plots. Nothing. Back out tonight near Purcell on a little better looking food plot. I was moving stands and trimming trees just before lunch today. I just can't give it up. Maybe some pics later or at least a report.

How is everyone's turkey population looking this winter. I am not seeing nearly as many birds out in the NW. A big flock of nearly 75 birds seem to have just vanished and they have been in the same area for nearly 10 yrs. There is no change in human pressure, hunting or otherwise.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

A few days ago I went to a place I have by the Kansas border and was really dissappointed. I have nice food plots and looked at the trail cams picks and very few deer using the plots in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

No Deer sighted, shot or heard between my brother and I tonight. Hurry up Jan 15th so I can stop torturing myself. I am too dumb to quit on my own.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Went out on a late season scouting trip on my new lease! Was able to check game cams and was pleased to see this guy!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Skunked again today nothing but squirrels and birds. 

Hopeful tho got 3 days of vacation left and next weekend to hunt. 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## nxtbgthg (Nov 1, 2007)

Four doe out at thunderbird this evening


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Saw 5 bucks tonight. 1 with antlers already shed, 2 missing 1 side already. To make matters worse, 1 missing a side was a dandy 8 pointer that would have been a great deer. Can't wait to see him next year.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Last weekend upon us boys with a sunday COLD FRONT!


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

I will be in the woods for sure!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't figure out if i'm glad the season is coming to an end or not. Didn't see a deer all weekend, fresh tracks, droppings, but they all must be camera shy. Didn't get a picture of a single deer. I have 2 stands out and they have made a new trail between the stands. Guess they are checking for sign for me. At the opening by my sons stand there is a pile of droppings that look like 4-5 deer stood there looking into the opening for a long time. Hope to see something this last weekend. Going to try to stay in the stand as much as possible both days.


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Feel u on that haven't seen a deer huntin or on cam last week! But I'm gonna try to finish out the season tho regardless


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## Sparkkky (Sep 29, 2005)

Seen deer everywhere, all over OKC and Piedmont, was hunting near seiling last weekend and two different groups seven total, been a couple of two year old eights I could of shot but I want at least a three year old. taking another three day.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Ill be in the woods fri-sun! Ready to get some tree time!


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

BERRRRR for the last 4 days of season!!! mabee they will be movin!!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Colded the weather the better for hunting I feel. Just wish all the rain was snow instead. Didn't get my Christmas wish of snow!

Plan to be out if I'm not working for the rest of the season!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yay it finally snowed a small amount! Can't wait to go hunt this morning!

AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

20' up & freezing my toes off just north of Shawnee. Haven't seen anything but birds & squirrels so far. Dang it...


----------



## rhino_81 (Jan 15, 2010)

The sunrise this morning made the cold worth bearing! Even if I seen nothing it was a beautiful day!
AJ 


Sent From A ******* in a tree top!


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

Today's my last chance to hunt for the season. A little disappointed we haven't seen anything but glad I've been able to sit and enjoy the scenery. God is good!!!


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

Hunted yesterday. Never been hunting where there is quarter and bigger sized hail all over the ground. The hail was there all day, never melted. Sat all morning in the 20 mph wind and couldn't believe how cold it was. Below zero wind chill. No deer out moving anywhere. Then in the evening, the wind died and presto right before dark out comes the does. 7 in all... I figured I could afford to take at least one doe this year, so I took one home... No pics because the processor was closing and he said, hurry up and get him here


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Reminder how difficult it is to get it all right.

Out to Seiling yesterday to pick up stands and hunt til dark. Saw a few deer on the move in the early afternoon while driving around. Driving around the section I am hunting I push 15 does from some cover near the road and 2 turkeys. They are headed into the middle of the section that my stand is on the south end of. Feeling lucky for later.

It is cold and wind about 15 mph N. Get dressed and in the stand about 3:30 and snuggled into my IWOM. At 4:30 I see some deer working my way. A big doe, a medium buck and another deer. The buck is following and grunting. I stand up and take my bow off the hanger arm to my left. She comes under the fence and starts to eat grass 25 yds away. I think of drawing but she lifts her head and moves back to the north some. The buck is still grunting. She is frisky and moves west, my left, and then jogs south towards me again. I draw and swing left with her as she is headed to a big open shooting lane. I grunt and she stops 20' from the bottom of my tree, perfect. I bend to settle my pin in on her and when I do I feel something in contact with my bow. I take my eye out of the peep and look up to see that I have swung my bow over the top of my bow holder arm. It is now between my limbs and my string with my doe looking up at me from 20' away. I tried to move off the bow holder at full draw but you can imagine how my doe liked that movement. 

The encounter ends at 4:35 with a blow and a white tail bouncing away. Stayed til dark but no more deer sighted. 

I am still amazed at all the ways there are to screw up a hunt! I have shot 4 does this season and had at least 5 more in range and for whatever reason could not get a shot off.


----------



## GoDoe (Aug 23, 2006)

Last day doe.

I got one down south of Chickasha on the last evening of the season. Saw about a dozen does and one little buck pushing them around some in the woods. 

Got a small doe just before dark. 

It was cold but not inside the IWOM. I stepped in cow _____ on the way and didn't want to get it inside my IWOM so I took off my boots and hung them behind me in the tree. I had my light wool socks on inside the IWOM and it was just fine. On top I had on a light wool long sleeve and a fleece turtle neck. 

By far the best money I ever spent.

This seasons seemed especially long and hard but I did manage to get 5 does. I hunted probably 50-60 sits and never saw a buck that was a shooter. I did not hunt over feeders. Come on spring, need to go fishing.
John


----------



## Dmoore520 (Dec 21, 2010)

Buckhavoc said:


> Killed this nice 8 pt buck first saturday of rifle season...Passed him 2 times and have regreted it every time. I have 3 others that are in the area that will dwarf this one but they only seem to be coming in at night. anyhow, pretty tickled to have him now, he weighted out at 140 lbs and net green scored at 131. Don't figure that is to bad for a 3.5 yrold 8pt.


The "Moore-Dick" buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dmoore520 said:


> The "Moore-Dick" buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats up Dmoore? Yep that's me!!!! Moore-Dick Buck!!


----------

